# [Sammelthread] Fallout New Vegas



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2010)

_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_* 
Hallo...

Damit hier nicht 1000 Threads eröffnet werden und die Übersicht behalten wird, eröffne ich hiermit als bekennender Hardcore Fallout Fan mal einen Sammelthread....*_ 

_*Leider ist New Vegas wohl ziemlich Bug Verseucht....*_

*ABER
*
_*Das stört einen Fan natürlich nicht....

Die Patches werden es schon richten....*_
*Die Collector`s Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt:*


_*Natürlich das Spiel "Fallout New Vegas"*_
_*"Making off Fallout New Vegas" DVD*_
_*"Lucky 7" Pokerchips*_
_*Caranvan Karten*_
_*"Lucky 38" Platinchip*_
_*Hardcover Comic "All Roads"*_
*Offizielle Seite von Fallout New Vegas*
Fallout: Welcome to the Official Site
*Deutsche Fallout Seite*
FalloutNow! - Neuigkeiten
*Fallout Nexus - Mod Seite für Fallout New Vegas*
Nvidia d3d9 perf fix at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community

*Ein Paar Videos*
Fallout: Welcome to the Official Site
*PCGH Bericht
*Fallout New Vegas zum Release: Alles über Systemanforderungen, Tests, Patches, DLC und mehr - fallout new vegas
*Test bei PCGames*
Fallout: New Vegas Review - Ab sofort im Handel, bei uns im Test
*Wallpaper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Texture Pack von FO3 in NV*
Fallout New Vegas HD Texture installer at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community​ 
*Abstürze-Performance Einbrüche*

_*Offensichtlich hat Fallout einige Probleme mit einigen Rechner Konfigurationen.

Es kommt zu Abstürzen, Freeze Performance Einbrüchen....

Hier gibt es ein paar Tips und Tricks....*_

Bugfixes und Workarounds

Fallout New Vegas Errors, Crashes,Freezes and Fixes​ 
*ALSO*

* Fragen, Meinungen und ordentlich viele Screens hier rein !!!*​


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2010)

Ne super Idee das wir hier zumindest nen separaten Thread für Vegas haben.

Hab gerade auch schon kräftig gezockt.
Das gute alte Fallout-Feeling ist wieder da, auch wenn mir bislang das Ödland wirklich "öde" vorkommt.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar Bilder von mir Viel Spaß beim anschauen 

*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX9 | 4xAA | 15x AF | HDR | Settings: Ultra High | 1680x1050

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​


----------



## ShiZon (23. Oktober 2010)

Hab ganz häßliche und nervtötende Nachladeruckler, kann man die reduzieren? Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Mein Maschinchen:

AMD Phenom II X4 920
Zotac GTX 260² 896 RAM
Corsair DHX 4 GB PC-800
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI
HannsG 22" Hi221D

AF und AA im Spiel sind auf 2-Fach und in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf 4-Fach gestellt, die Auflösung ist auf 1680x1050, ist das ein bissl zu scharf?


----------



## Daniel007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Woow!!!  Coole Pics! Bin mal gespannt bis ich's habe.


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. Oktober 2010)

Beim mir hat sich das Spiel inzwischen total verabschiedet!
Ich komm über das Einleitungsvideo nicht herraus.
Das spiel Stürz ab.

Alle Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand --> da ich extra meine Kiste für Fallout vorbereitet habe.

Habe sogar mal versucht diese Tipps von Fallout 3 um zusetzten mit dem selber Ergebnis
Bin mal wieder total Enttäuscht & wird auch erst mal das letzte Spiel aus der Schmiede von Bethesda Softworks sein, da die Probleme nicht weniger werden.
Ich kenne mich soweit zwar gut mit PC aus, aber finde es total bescheiden das ich als Anwender in meinem System rumpfuschen muss damit das Game irgendwann mal endlich geht.

Wenn noch jemand einen Tipp hat um das Game zum laufen zu bekommen bin ich gerne bereit diese Umzusetzten.

System:
i7 920 @ 4.2GHz
12GB OCZ Ram @ 1603MHz
GTX480 @ Stock (Weils Reicht!)
Win7 x64


----------



## Wendigo (23. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich hier schon ca 1000 andere Threads zu dem Spiel gelesen habe.....Stimmt es denn, dass mab bei Steam ca 7GB herunterladen muss, damit man endlich spielen kann?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Hab ganz häßliche und nervtötende Nachladeruckler, kann man die reduzieren? Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> 
> Mein Maschinchen:
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich sollte das Spiel einwandfrei funktionieren.....

Bei mir lief es auch in allen Details mit nur 2GB Ram....

Nachladeruckler habe ich nicht...

Stell mal in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung alles auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Beim mir hat sich das Spiel inzwischen total verabschiedet!
> Ich komm über das Einleitungsvideo nicht herraus.
> Das spiel Stürz ab.
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich hat NV probleme mit den Nvidia Treiber...oder der Treiber Probleme mit NV ???

Lies mal hier....

Fallout: New Vegas Preview, Crashes, Bugs Fixing - Free device drivers Download



Wendigo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier schon ca 1000 andere Threads zu dem Spiel gelesen habe.....Stimmt es denn, dass mab bei Steam ca 7GB herunterladen muss, damit man endlich spielen kann?



Nein...

Das ist mir auch passiert....

Wenn Du die DVD hast und Steam der Meinung ist, das Du das Spiel herunter laden sollst, dann Deinstalliere es noch mal....

Bei mir wurde beim 2. Versuch das Spiel von der DVD installiert und bei Steam wurde nur noch 1% herunter geladen....

Liegt vielleicht daran, wenn man Steam auch noch installieren muss...ich  hatte es nicht mehr drauf, da ich mein Sys gerade neu aufgesetzt  hatte....

Gruß


----------



## ShiZon (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke schön Rosstaeuscher, jetzt ruckelt es etwas flüssiger.

Ich glaube, ich sollte mal wieder meinen Graka-Treiber aktualisieren, eventuell ist meiner etwas zu alt.

ShiZoedit: Alt ist gut, habe die Treiberversion 197.45 drauf.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Danke schön Rosstaeuscher, jetzt ruckelt es etwas flüssiger.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich sollte mal wieder meinen Graka-Treiber aktualisieren, eventuell ist meiner etwas zu alt.
> 
> ShiZoedit: Alt ist gut, habe die Treiberversion 197.45 drauf.




Gern geschehen....

Ich hatte mit Nvidia bei Fallout auch immer Ruckler...

Das Problem habe ich jetzt mit ATI nicht...

Der Treiber ist ja nur _*minimal *_veraltet....

Mfg


----------



## Ratty0815 (24. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal Danke Rosstaeuscher,

Doch leider bringt echt nix mehr die sache zum Laufen!
hatte echt noch einen älteren Grafikkartentreiber drauf (257.21)
Nachdem ich nach dem Beta schaute habe ich nur noch den Nachfolger in WHQL gefunden also 260.89 auf Nvidia & 260.93 auf Guru3D
Nachdem ich diese Treiber durchprobiert habe (ja mit vorher schön deinstallieren & neustarten) Komm ich noch nicht mal mehr ins Game den der Launcher meint das er mit dem Renderer net klar kommt.

Bin jetzt Langsam echt verzweifelt & gebe die Sache auf, mal schauen ob mein Elektroladen Kulanz zeigt, den das tu ich mir nicht mehr an, obwohl ich Fallout 3 echt gerne gezockt habe & mich total auf NV gefreut habe.

Im Anhang ist das was mit der FalloutLauncher ausgibt!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal. Es ist ziemlich Verbugt bleibt zu hoffen das die Entwickler das noch ändern. Ansonsten ist es gar nichtr mal schlecht und hat seinen reiz. Und aufgaben hat man zur genüge.

Das einzige was mich gerade stört ist das ich ua ein Flgzeug bergen soll was unter Wasser liegt. Dazu gabs optional ein Atemgerät. Ja und wenn ich das Teil auswähl lande ich auf den Desktop....
ka wie das ohne so recht gehen soll.
Und hier noch ein paar Bilder
Die Auserirtischen zombies 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ready for takeoff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Goul in the sky



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Frage des Gewissens.

```
gewissen
no such file or directory
```
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ü 18 Garten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke Rosstaeuscher,
> 
> Doch leider bringt echt nix mehr die sache zum Laufen!
> hatte echt noch einen älteren Grafikkartentreiber drauf (257.21)
> ...



Dann bist Du echt einer von 10000 wo das nicht läuft....

Mhhhh....

Nicht das Deine Firewall blockiert...ohne Steam geht es nicht...kommst Du bei Steam rein ???

Ein anderer Gedanke...vielleicht mal das OC vom Prozzi zurück nehmen ???

Ich denke mal darüber nach....

Melde mich Morgen (nachher) nochmal...

Gruß


----------



## Ratty0815 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja klar Steam läuft soweit ohne Probleme & das es etwas mit dem OC zu tun hätte würde mich schon sehr wundern.
Bisher sind alle Games sauber durchgelaufen nur Fallout macht mir die Probleme, hatte aber damals mit dem 3er schon ewig gekämpft und dachte das es die gleiche Engine und somit die gleichen Probleme sind, nur finde ich es hart bei meiner Kiste das das Game net läuft, würde ja nichts sagen wenn es knapp an den Minimum Systemanforderung oder so wäre.

Ich dank Dir trotzdem für Deine mühe, mal schauen ob ich es nicht noch länger Probiere & evtl. sogar den Rechner neu installiere!


----------



## ShiZon (24. Oktober 2010)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Ja klar Steam läuft soweit ohne Probleme & das es etwas mit dem OC zu tun hätte würde mich schon sehr wundern.
> Bisher sind alle Games sauber durchgelaufen nur Fallout macht mir die Probleme, hatte aber damals mit dem 3er schon ewig gekämpft und dachte das es die gleiche Engine und somit die gleichen Probleme sind, nur finde ich es hart bei meiner Kiste das das Game net läuft, würde ja nichts sagen wenn es knapp an den Minimum Systemanforderung oder so wäre.
> 
> Ich dank Dir trotzdem für Deine mühe, mal schauen ob ich es nicht noch länger Probiere & evtl. sogar den Rechner neu installiere!



Äh PhysX hast du auch drauf oder etwa nicht und wie schaut es mit NET.Framework aus, ist das auf deine Platte zu Gast?

@Rosstaeuscher: Keine Ahnung was die Mädels bei Bethesda/Obsidian eingeworfen haben, ein optimiertes Game sieht anders aus, ich gehe davon aus, das Fallout New Vegas eine verdammte Konsolenportionierung ist und die FPS auf 25 bis maximal 30 Bilder beschränkt sind um den PC-Zockern das schöne Gefühl einer Konsole vorzukauen, Konsolen können ja den PC-Markt so was von befreien, das glaubt man nicht.

Schade das ich meine Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1 GB Vapor-X nicht mehr habe, sonst hätte ich die als Zugpferd eingespannt, um wirklich sicher zu gehen, das es nicht an meiner Grafikhure Zotac GTX 260² 896 MB RAM, bzw. am Nvidia Treiber liegt.


----------



## Ratty0815 (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe Nvidia + PhysX komplett erneuert & Framework ist bei mir schon lange  zu Gast.

Es liegt "nur" an diesem Game da ich bisher wirklich alles zum laufen bekommen habe.

Spiele die zur Zeit installiert sind & laufen:
GTA4
Bordelands
Fallout 3 GOTY
Counterstrike Source
NFS Shift
NFS Pro Street
Far Cry 1&2
Battlefield Bad Company 2

Ich habe inzwischen echt aufgegeben, da ich sogar Betatreiber probiert habe.
Ich denke ich werde das Game entweder durch Kulanz wieder weg geben oder es einfach nochmal in einem halben Jahr oder so probieren wenn alle durch sind & die patches ausgereift sind.

Da seit dem Wechsel von 257.xx auf 260.89 Fallout noch nicht mal mehr einen Grafikrenderer findet komm ich ja net mal mehr ins Game rein.

Aber ich danke echt allen die sich mit mir den Kopf zerbrochen haben, evtl. werde ich die nächsten Tage echt mal den Rechner neu aufsetzten (was ich nicht umbedingt bevorzuge, da Itunes & Outlook sehr gut eingearbeitet sind)

So Long...


----------



## STSLeon (24. Oktober 2010)

Da würde ich lieber das Spiel nochmal deinstallieren (also aus der Steam Bibliothek entfernen) und dann wieder installieren.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Äh PhysX hast du auch drauf oder etwa nicht und wie schaut es mit NET.Framework aus, ist das auf deine Platte zu Gast?
> 
> @Rosstaeuscher: Keine Ahnung was die Mädels bei Bethesda/Obsidian eingeworfen haben, ein optimiertes Game sieht anders aus, ich gehe davon aus, das Fallout New Vegas eine verdammte Konsolenportionierung ist und die FPS auf 25 bis maximal 30 Bilder beschränkt sind um den PC-Zockern das schöne Gefühl einer Konsole vorzukauen, Konsolen können ja den PC-Markt so was von befreien, das glaubt man nicht.
> 
> Schade das ich meine Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1 GB Vapor-X nicht mehr habe, sonst hätte ich die als Zugpferd eingespannt, um wirklich sicher zu gehen, das es nicht an meiner Grafikhure Zotac GTX 260² 896 MB RAM, bzw. am Nvidia Treiber liegt.





Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Habe Nvidia + PhysX komplett erneuert & Framework ist bei mir schon lange  zu Gast.
> 
> Es liegt "nur" an diesem Game da ich bisher wirklich alles zum laufen bekommen habe.
> 
> ...



Soooo....

Ich habe noch ein paar Lösungsvorschläge für Probs gefunden...

Bugfixes und Workarounds

Fallout New Vegas Errors, Crashes,Freezes and Fixes


Das einzigste was bei mir passiert ist, ist ein Performance Einbruch bei mehreren NPC`s......

Sonst keine Bugs bisher....

Ich packe es auch auf die Startseite....


Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das einzigste was bei mir passiert ist, ist ein Performance Einbruch bei mehreren NPC`s......



Das stört mich bislang auch ein wenig. Vorallem bei einem Kampf mit mehreren NPCs habe ich deutliche FPS-Einbrüche.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

Mal Screens von mir....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das stört mich bislang auch ein wenig. Vorallem bei einem Kampf mit mehreren NPCs habe ich deutliche FPS-Einbrüche.




Die habe mal die DLL installiert, die unter Punkt 3 angegeben ist.

Jetzt habe ich KEINE Performance Einbrüche mehr bei mehreren NPC`s auf einem Fleck....

Bugfixes und Workarounds

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir wollte es auch nicht starten bis ich es dann als Admin ausführen lies.

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde ist ob jemand auch das Problem mit dem Ademgerät hat. Also das wenn das Teil verwendet wird das Programm abschmiert.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wollte grade eben kontrollieren ob es schon einen Sammelfred gibt, und siehe da wer hat den eröffnet?
Habe New Vegas noch nicht, aber langsam werde ich ganz heiss drauf..


----------



## ShiZon (24. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es einen Fallout New Vegas Mod Manager oder kann man auch den Fallout 3 Mod Manager (FOMM) nehmen?

Mir geht die einfache Mod-Anklickerei ohne Sortierfunktion bzw. Ladereihenfolge auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Wollte grade eben kontrollieren ob es schon einen Sammelfred gibt, und siehe da wer hat den eröffnet?
> Habe New Vegas noch nicht, aber langsam werde ich ganz heiss drauf..



Ich konnte einfach nicht anders...



ShiZon schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Fallout New Vegas Mod Manager oder kann man auch den Fallout 3 Mod Manager (FOMM) nehmen?
> 
> Mir geht die einfache Mod-Anklickerei ohne Sortierfunktion bzw. Ladereihenfolge auf die Nüsse.



Schau mal bei Nexus...Link im Startfred oder ausprobieren...

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (24. Oktober 2010)

Södele, ich werd dann mal schnuppern. Ich meinte lesen, Input besorgen. 
Dazu gleich mal ne Frage an Rossy: Wie sieht es nun mit der AT-Uncut in Deutschland aus? Akzeptiert Steam die nun Anstandslos, oder will es immer noch die DE-Cut auf die Platte hauen? Ich frage nur, weil die AT-Uncut sich bei 2 Freunden nicht bei Steam aktivieren lassen. Steam bietet den beiden immer den download der DE-Cut an. Ich hab aber auch gegenteiliges gelesen, wo es keinerlei Probleme gab. Was ist nun Richtig?   
Ich überleg immer noch, dieses Machwerk käuflich zu erwerben. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage zum Game.
Was bringt mir eigentlich Blei?

In Fallout - NV sind diverse Teile in meinem Inventar, mit denen ich irgend wie nichts anzufangen weis.
Dann gibts noch diverse Munitionspulver oder sowas in der art, daraus bin ich auch noch nicht schlau geworden.


----------



## Ratty0815 (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke @ All
Die Bugfixes und Hilfen dazu hatten mich schon mehrere Std. gekostet und auch habe ich das Game inzwischen Gefühlte 500 male deinstalliert, dennoch ist das Game mit meinem Grafiktreiber nicht zum Laufen zu bewegen.

Sämtliche Tipps wurden ausprobiert, bis auf...

Seit heute Nachmittag Richte ich mein System neu ein & es ist Komplett neu installiert.
Werde die nächsten Tage dann nochmal probieren ob ich Fallout NV dazu bewegen kann mir Spielspass zu vermitteln.

Aber erstmal müssen wieder die "Standart" Programme wieder den Weg eugn Rechner finden...

Über den Stand der Dinge berichte ich sobald ich dazu gekommen bin & ich das Game nicht vorher vor lauter Frust wieder zurück gebracht habe.

So Long...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Södele, ich werd dann mal schnuppern. Ich meinte lesen, Input besorgen.
> Dazu gleich mal ne Frage an Rossy: Wie sieht es nun mit der AT-Uncut in Deutschland aus? Akzeptiert Steam die nun Anstandslos, oder will es immer noch die DE-Cut auf die Platte hauen? Ich frage nur, weil die AT-Uncut sich bei 2 Freunden nicht bei Steam aktivieren lassen. Steam bietet den beiden immer den download der DE-Cut an. Ich hab aber auch gegenteiliges gelesen, wo es keinerlei Probleme gab. Was ist nun Richtig?
> Ich überleg immer noch, dieses Machwerk käuflich zu erwerben.
> 
> ...



Kann ich Dir nicht sagen...ich habe auch beide Meinungen gehört...

Ich habe die Collector`s nur als DE bekommen....



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Game.
> Was bringt mir eigentlich Blei?
> 
> In Fallout - NV sind diverse Teile in meinem Inventar, mit denen ich irgend wie nichts anzufangen weis.
> Dann gibts noch diverse Munitionspulver oder sowas in der art, daraus bin ich auch noch nicht schlau geworden.



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden und ausprobiert habe  Sind das alles bestandteile um Munition herzustellen an Munition Werkbänken...

Stehen überall rum und Du kannst auch Muni auseinander nehmen um andere Herzustellen...was Du brauchst steht da....Hülsen für die Richtige Muni musst Du schon haben....




Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Danke @ All
> Die Bugfixes und Hilfen dazu hatten mich schon mehrere Std. gekostet und auch habe ich das Game inzwischen Gefühlte 500 male deinstalliert, dennoch ist das Game mit meinem Grafiktreiber nicht zum Laufen zu bewegen.
> 
> Sämtliche Tipps wurden ausprobiert, bis auf...
> ...




Ich drücke Fest die Daumen...

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden und ausprobiert habe  Sind das alles bestandteile um Munition herzustellen an Munition Werkbänken...
> 
> Stehen überall rum und Du kannst auch Muni auseinander nehmen um andere Herzustellen...was Du brauchst steht da....Hülsen für die Richtige Muni musst Du schon haben....
> 
> Mfg


 
Ja ich glaub ich muss mich damit mal richtig befassen. 
Momentan bin ich einfach noch zu sehr im Sammelfieber. Mein Inventar platzt aus allen Nähten und habe mittlerweile den Überblick verlorenen, was ich eigentlich alles bei mir trage.

Ich glaube nur das diese ganzen Munitions-Materialien alle keinen Verkaufswert aufweisen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Oktober 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Paar Bilder von mir Viel Spaß beim anschauen
> ​



hey ich sehe du hast die englische version? wie hast du das angestellt?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

Habe gerade Post von Amazon bekommen...

Den Code für den 'Mercenary Pack' ....

Es stand gar nicht dabei, das es den auch für die Collector`s Edition gibt...

Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (25. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe gerade Post von Amazon bekommen...
> 
> Den Code für den 'Mercenary Pack' ....
> 
> ...



Mist, den habe ich dann wohl nicht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Mist, den habe ich dann wohl nicht.


 

Warum ???

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

Screens....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2010)

Rossi, wenn du irgend wann mal mit Mods experimentierst (was du bestimmt früher oder später tun wirst), kannst hier mal bescheid geben was sich lohnt.

Die Mods auf der PCGH-Main machen ja schon einiges her.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Oktober 2010)

und wie kann ich das spiel auf englisch spielen? ^^


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. Oktober 2010)

So Jungs erste positive Meldung kann ich geben.

Nachdem ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe, geht inzwischen schon mal der FalloutLauncher & erkennt sogar meine Grafikkarte!
Wurde auch Zeit!
Ob das Game läuft sag ich euch morgen Früh Bescheid, da ich jetzt wo ich den Nachmittag mit der Kiste zugebracht habe, leider auf die N8schicht muss 

Nein Mann, ich will noch nicht gehen.
Ich will nun endlichen Zocken!

Muss wohl irgendein Wurm im Treiber gewesen sein...

So Long...


----------



## debalz (25. Oktober 2010)

Jo hab lange gewartet auf diesen neuen Teil und finde ihn was die Bugs angeht etwas enttäuschend aber am meisten stört mich die miese Grafik - das heißt nicht das der Spielspaß total flöten geht - ich häng nämlich seit 3 Tagen an der Fallout-Nadel, ich gebs zu! Aber wieso hat man optisch nicht noch einen draufgesetzt - eventuell siehts etwas besser aus mit ner anderen Graka??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Oktober 2010)

Sooo screens mal wieder
Erstmal was idilisches



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nichts Ahnend was darunter so liegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weit davon entfernt findet man die RNK bei ihrer lieblingstätigkeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wird das nie was mit deren geheimen Ziel.....

@ Rosstaeuscher
Eine Frage, Wo ist das Gebäute ? Das hab ich noch nicht gefunden sieht aber ganz interessant aus.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Oktober 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> und wie kann ich das spiel auf englisch spielen? ^^



Dann darfst du nicht die deutsche Version kaufen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Oktober 2010)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Dann darfst du nicht die deutsche Version kaufen.



das hätte ich fast erraten 
ich frage mich nur ob die steam-aktivierung mir da nicht einen strich durch die rechnung macht und mich nur auf deutsch spielen lässt... hat da jemand irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Wendigo (25. Oktober 2010)

Mom....mit Steam kann man die Sprache doch immer ändern, oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Sooo screens mal wieder
> Erstmal was idilisches
> 
> 
> ...




Dumm gefragt....

Welches auf den Bildern ???

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Oktober 2010)

Na du weist schon das da das Graue,was so viereckig ist und so aus Stein ist 

das aus den ersten Bild von dir hätte ich wirklich etwas besser schreiben können


----------



## GurtStraffer (26. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Na du weist schon das da das Graue,was so viereckig ist und so aus Stein ist
> 
> das aus den ersten Bild von dir hätte ich wirklich etwas besser schreiben können


 
Dieses wunderschöne Gebäude steht in Primm.

Mal 'ne andere Frage.
Habe auch einen Bonuscode für ein Karawanenpack bekommen von gamesonly.at. Nur wo darf ich den denn eintragen?


----------



## Ratty0815 (26. Oktober 2010)

So Welt!

es ist geschafft!
Fallout New Vegas läuft, muss zwar noch etwas an der ini gebastelt werden da das Game extreme Lagt aber es läuft nun endlich.
Ich danke vor allem Rosstaeuscher, für seine unermüdlichen Ratschläge.
Auch wenn kein Tipp zum Erfolg verholfen hat, ist nun endlich ein Ergebnis in der Hand & ich brauche mich nicht mit meinem Händler Ärgern das ich das Game zurück bringen will.

Die Tipps bezüglich der Lags bei NPC werde ich noch umsetzten, doch nun ist erst mal Bubu machen angesagt, war ja schließlich die N8 auf Arbeit

Danke für eure Zeit, mühe und vor allem gedrückten Daumen 

So Long...


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt gestern mal die D3D9.dll installiert und bemerkt, das diese dem Spiel vorgaukelt, es werkelt eine Geforce 7 im Rechner.

Außerdem hab ich mal irgend wo gelesen, sie schraubt das Game von DX10 auf DX9 zurück, wobei ich nicht mal wusste das Fallout überhaupt DX10 unterstützt.

Allerdings hatte ich gestern keine Zeit mehr das ganze auf FPS Verbesserungen zu prüfen.


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Bloom Effekt in Fallout New Vegas abzuschalten?

Das Spiel läuft soweit flüssig bis auf die ganz leichten Ruckler was ich ab und zu habe woran kann das liegen?

ATI Radeon 5870 mit Catalyst 10.10


----------



## Eiche (26. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Bloom Effekt in Fallout New Vegas abzuschalten?
> 
> Das Spiel läuft soweit flüssig bis auf die ganz leichten Ruckler was ich ab und zu habe woran kann das liegen?
> 
> ATI Radeon 5870 mit Catalyst 10.10


verwende mal das treiber AA im spiel muste vorher noch TransparentesMSAA 10x abschalten das brauch viel Leistung zusammen mit Vsync


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen 

Fallout New Vegas: Sammelthread im Forum gestartet - bethesda, fallout new vegas


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> verwende mal das treiber AA im spiel muste vorher noch TransparentesMSAA 10x abschalten das brauch viel Leistung zusammen mit Vsync



Bringt Leider auch nix trotzdem Danke


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

GurtStraffer schrieb:


> Dieses wunderschöne Gebäude steht in Primm.
> 
> Mal 'ne andere Frage.
> Habe auch einen Bonuscode für ein Karawanenpack bekommen von gamesonly.at. Nur wo darf ich den denn eintragen?


 
Jo...das Gebäude steht im Primm 

Ist das Casino Hotel....

Zum Bonuscode:

Auf Steam gehen
Unter Spiele - Spiel Registrieren
Den Anweisungen folgen
Code eingeben
Steam meldet (hoffentlich) Erfolg und lädt den Mod runter
Wenn Fertig, unter Datendateien die ESM aktivieren
FERTIG




Ratty0815 schrieb:


> So Welt!
> 
> es ist geschafft!
> Fallout New Vegas läuft, muss zwar noch etwas an der ini gebastelt werden da das Game extreme Lagt aber es läuft nun endlich.
> ...


 
Auch wenn es nichts genützt hat, GERN GESCHEHEN...

Freut mich das es läuft....



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen
> 
> Fallout New Vegas: Sammelthread im Forum gestartet - bethesda, fallout new vegas


 

DANK Thilo....das ist echt Klasse...


@Nobody

Gebäude = Antwort = sieht oben...


----------



## Deon (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab hier grade mal den Thread durchgelesen und hab grade krass bock auf fallout new vegas, aber... ich fand fallout 3 net so toll und hätte da die frage ob es irgendeinen anreiz hat für leute die fallout 3 net so mochten. die grafik is es ja auf jeden fall nicht


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dir Fallout 3 nicht gefallen hat, kannst New Vegas eigentlich bleiben lassen, da es im Prinzip das gleiche Spiel ist.


----------



## Deon (26. Oktober 2010)

hmmm schade...


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2010)

Mal anders gefragt, was hat dir denn an Fallout 3 nicht gefallen, was du jetzt an New Vegas zu finden glaubst?


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch den Bonuscode aber leider keine Möglichkeit den einzulösen weil ich das Spiel mit dem Code in der Hülle registriert habe


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

Screens, Screens....Screens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2010)

Ah, Rossi ist in etwa so weit wie ich.

Ich war da vor kurzem an ner Stelle, da hab ich von den blauen Mutanten ganz schön aufs Maul bekommen. Wo wird nicht verraten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe auch den Bonuscode aber leider keine Möglichkeit den einzulösen weil ich das Spiel mit dem Code in der Hülle registriert habe


 

Das hat damit gar nichts zu tun....

Gehe unter Steam, wie oben beschrieben.....

Das Spiel wird NICHT neu Registriert, sondern Steam erkennt, das es sich um einen zusatz Download für das REGISTRIERTE Spiel handelt...

Ich habe auch das Spiel mit dem Code der Hülle Registriert und dann erst den Bonus Code eingegeben....

Mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das hat damit gar nichts zu tun....
> 
> Gehe unter Steam, wie oben beschrieben.....
> 
> ...



hättest du das spiel theoretisch auf englisch installieren können? ich hab im steamshop nur gesehen "german: low violence", sprachausgabe/text: deutsch; und während das erste vielleicht noch erträglich wäre brauche ich unbedingt die englische sprachausgabe. wenn ich schon wieder "nachtvolk" oder sowas lesen muss... bäh ^^


----------



## Deon (26. Oktober 2010)

ja ich fand bei fallout 3 halt krinte ( ja krinte das ist ein wort) dass man einfach keine waffen am anfang hatte aber dann den quest bekam in sonem supermarkt zu gehen wo reaper sind die dich dann halt einfach sofort wegballern. hatte daraufhin einfach keinen bock mehr


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2010)

Deon schrieb:


> ja ich fand bei fallout 3 halt krinte ( ja krinte das ist ein wort) dass man einfach keine waffen am anfang hatte aber dann den quest bekam in sonem supermarkt zu gehen wo reaper sind die dich dann halt einfach sofort wegballern. hatte daraufhin einfach keinen bock mehr



tsts  
fallout ist eigentlich immer fair, du musst am anfang halt mehr im verborgenen bleiben und gut zielen ^^ 
eigentlich empfiehlt es sich immer im verborgenen zu bleiben, der schleichangriff haut ordentlich rein.


----------



## Deon (26. Oktober 2010)

hmm der hype um fallout ist ja schon ziemlich groß und sich das entgehen zu lassen wäre ja auch nicht so toll... gibt es ne demo oder so von fallout??


----------



## Kaktus (26. Oktober 2010)

Nein, eine Demo gibt es nicht und ist auch nicht geplant. Zumindest bisher nicht. 

Es ist ein Spiel für Leute die eben Rollenspiele mögen die komplex sind. Wer lineares durchspielen mag, ist hier definitiv falsch. Fallout ist auch ein Spiel in dem man sehr viel laufen muss und entdecken kann. Wer nicht gerne de Zeit auf sich nimmt um die Gegend zu erkunden ist hier auch falsch. Man kann Stundenlang durch die Gegendlaufen ohne das man in der Hautstory auch nur einen Schritt voran kommt, kann aber sehr viele Nebenmissionen finden, Orte die man auskundschaften kann u.s.w.! Wer das liebt, ist bei Fallout absolut richtig.


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das hat damit gar nichts zu tun....
> 
> Gehe unter Steam, wie oben beschrieben.....
> 
> ...



Bei mir steht aber nichts von Spiel registrieren oder Code eingeben unter Steam


----------



## Asdener (26. Oktober 2010)

Braucht man Steam für das Game?

Wen man es braucht dann kauf ich mirs nicht.. obwohl ich ein FAN von Fallout 3 bin


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> tsts
> fallout ist eigentlich immer fair, du musst am anfang halt mehr im verborgenen bleiben und gut zielen ^^
> eigentlich empfiehlt es sich immer im verborgenen zu bleiben, der schleichangriff haut ordentlich rein.


 
Genau...Fallout muss man Taktisch spielen....wenn Gegner zu start sind, erst einmal andere Missionen machen und Später mit größere Wumme und besserer Rüstung wiederkommen...



HTimiH schrieb:


> Bei mir steht aber nichts von Spiel registrieren oder Code eingeben unter Steam


 
Gehe auf Steam .... Kopfzeile Ordner "Spiele" öffnen....Auswählen "Spiel Registrieren".....Der Anweisung folgen....und Code eingeben....

Ich kann auch heute Abend mal einen Screen machen, wenn das hilft....



Asdener schrieb:


> Braucht man Steam für das Game?
> 
> Wen man es braucht dann kauf ich mirs nicht.. obwohl ich ein FAN von Fallout 3 bin


 

Jau...Steam ist Plicht....Warum ist das jetzt Schlecht ??? 
Mit DlC´s wird das wohl einfacher....

Mfg


----------



## Asdener (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich steh nicht auf solche Software Sch****.

Man muss ja dan dass Spiel immer über Steam starten oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

Asdener schrieb:


> Ich steh nicht auf solche Software Sch****.
> 
> Man muss ja dan dass Spiel immer über Steam starten oder?


 
Logisch...dafür brauchst Du ab da nicht mehr die DVD im Laufwerk....

Oder anders....Du startest das Game und das Game nimmt Kontakt zu Steam auf und startet dann....




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> hättest du das spiel theoretisch auf englisch installieren können? ich hab im steamshop nur gesehen "german: low violence", sprachausgabe/text: deutsch; und während das erste vielleicht noch erträglich wäre brauche ich unbedingt die englische sprachausgabe. wenn ich schon wieder "nachtvolk" oder sowas lesen muss... bäh ^^


 
Soweit ich weiß, liegt nur die Deutsche Sprache auf der DVD....

Also NEIN 

Mfg


----------



## Asdener (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn man ohne DVD spielen will braucht man Inet?


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Gehe auf Steam .... Kopfzeile Ordner "Spiele" öffnen....Auswählen "Spiel Registrieren".....Der Anweisung folgen....und Code eingeben....
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg



Super Danke hat geklappt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

Asdener schrieb:


> wenn man ohne DVD spielen will braucht man Inet?


 
Nein....

Noch mal von vorn...

Normaler Weise überprüft der Kopierschutz anhand der DVD ob das Spiel Orginal ist....in dem Fall überprüft STEAM ob das Spiel Orginal ist, also brauchst Du die DVD nicht mehr im Laufwerk und kannst diese ins Regal stellen....

Vorteil bei Steam, sollte die DVD mal kaputt sein, kannst Du das Spiel kostenlos runter laden, da Du es bei Steam Registriert hast....

Wie bei Left 4 Dead, bekommst Du NUR über Steam kostenlose DLC`S, während die Konsolen dafür blechen müssen....

Es werden, sofern Du es wünscht, automatisch die neuesten Patches installiert, ohne das Du was machen musst.....

Vor einigen Jahren war ich auch kein Freund von STeam, aber man gewöhnt sich daran und es biete ja auch eine ganze Menge Vorteile...

Einen Nachteil gibt es aber....Du kannst das Spiel nicht so ohne weiteres gebraucht verkaufen, da das Game an Deinen Account gebunden ist....Du müsstest Deinen Account mit verkaufen...

Mfg



HTimiH schrieb:


> Super Danke hat geklappt


 
Gern geschehen...

Vergiss aber nicht unter "Datendateien" die ESM zu aktivieren !!!

Mfg


----------



## GurtStraffer (26. Oktober 2010)

Auch noch mal thx an Täuscher.

Erste Meldung nach Gamestart ""sie sind überladen", zum Glück war ich grad im Motel-Zimmer in Novac


----------



## ShiZon (26. Oktober 2010)

Das steht doch auch auf der Hülle drauf, du benötigst einen Steam-Account, das Spiel mußt du einmalig Online registrieren, Steam kann wer möchte Online oder Offline starten, zum spielen brauchst du weder die DVD noch Internet.

@fiese kleine Käfer:

So jetzt wo ich es ausführlich gespielt habe, sind mir einige Bugs aufgefallen.

- Es schon öfter vorgekommen, das gegnerische Monster keinen Lebensenergiebalken haben und man hoffen muß das sie irgendwann krepieren.

- Ich hatte auch schon das Problem das ich ein Vieh erschossen habe, das fiel aber nicht um sondern blieb stehen und starrte mich nur an.

- Als ich auf menschliche Gegner (Caesar Legion) geschossen habe lagen die Körper in die Seitenlage, weiter weg vom Kampfgeschehen, so als würden sie schlafen und ich wurde von dem Gegner angegriffen, den man nicht sehen konnte und auch nicht treffen konnte, da sein/ihr Körper an der Seite lag.

- Wieder Caesar Legion eine Prospektor... Protektor...Prostituierte wie auch immer kam in meine Richtung, ich entdeckte 3 *ineinander steckende* Mitglieder der Legion, also nicht was ihr denkt. Sie hingen zusammen, ach ne das klingt auch irgendwie schwul. Drei Caesar Legion Schnuckis waren auf der selben stelle, man konnte sie nicht treffen, die Prospektorin gab den Säcken saures und ich mit einem Scharfschützengewehr traf sie auch nicht, nicht einmal mit V.A.T.S. nach dem geladenen Spielstand waren die drei wieder einzeln.

- Irgendwie hab ich es mit Caesar Legion, von denen werde ich gehasst, wieso greifen die mich nicht an, wenn ich direkt vor ihnen stehe, ist die KI fehlerhaft? Alle anderen unfreundlichen Parteien wollen mir ans Leder, nur Caesar Legion sind absolute Weicheier, es kommen nur Sprüche von denen, wenn man sie anquatscht, der Witz an der Sache ist von der RNK werde ich akzeptiert, aber die Legion lässt mich trotzdem in Ruhe.

- Nelson, drei mal könnt ihr raten, wen ich dort antraf.....Caesar Legion, überrascht....ich auch und wie, toll... Also was ich echt nicht verstehe, ich konnte alle mit dem Scharfschützengewehr in Ruhe bedienen, keiner schlug Alarm außer man schoß daneben, dann betrat ich die eine Baracke dort schoß ich Totes Meer ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken übern haufen, seine Lakeien standen daneben und haben nichts gemacht, den einen knipste ich mit einem Schuß die Lebenslichter aus, der anderen blieb selbst dann noch stehen, den habe ich schwer getroffen und erst dann zog er die Waffe und war bereit mir was leckeres mit auf den Weg zu geben. Die Soldaten draußen habe ich befreit und die Quest dann vorne beim Ranger abgeschlossen, hätte ich das anders herum spielen müssen, ich glaube es kaum das sich dann Caesar Legion kampfbereit gegen mich gestellt hätte.

- Manche tier- oder tierähnlichen Gegner stecken zu hälfte im Boden und sind bewegungsunfähig.

- Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist absolut unausgewogen, ich bin z. Z. auf Stufe 19, ungefähr 5 Goldenen Geckos machen einen knülle, eine Todeskralle trifft dich zwei mal bei viel Glück drei mal und du kannst die Radieschen von unten betrachten, da hilt auch kein Adamatium-Skelett oder wie das heißt, ich spiele auf Leicht und kriege voll auf die Fresse, das ist stellenweise extrem frustrierend. In Fallout 3 war der Schwierigkeitsgrad völlig in Ordnung.

- Die Händler haben zu selten wieder neue Ware, etliche Sachen mußte ich verschenken um wieder ein halbwegs leeres Inventar zu haben. Das ist zwar kein Bug aber ärgerlich.

- Gegner respawnen obwohl man sie erst erschossen hat, nachdem man kurz woanders war per Schnellreise und keine 3 Tage vergangen sind, es waren nur ein paar Stunden.

- Das Fleisch ist viel zu schwer, selbst im gebratenen Zustand wird es nicht leichter, das Inventar ist deswegen ratz fatz voll.

- Bodentexturen sind nicht nur teilweise matschig sondern auch fehlerhaft.

- Berge aus der Distanz weisen Artefakte auf.

- Ist zwar weniger ein Bug aber unrealistisch ist es trotzdem, alle Figuren laufen gleich, haben die gleichen Animationen, mir fehlt das die Frauen wie Frauen laufen/gehen.

Was ich jetzt schon wieder weiß, die Modder können die Fehler der Programmierer ausbügeln, weil die es einfach nicht gebacken kriegen, Fehler auszumerzen die sie verbockt haben. Es kotzt mich schon wieder an. Sollte es jemals eine deutsche Version des Fallout New Vegas Construction Set geben, werde ich wieder den Modder Arbeitskittel umhängen. Ich bin es teilweise Leid für Fallout New Vegas 50 Euronen hingeblättert zu haben, da es sich wie ein warmer Aufguß von Fallout 3 spielt, wirklich neu ist an Fallout New Vegas nichts, das mit dem Überleben hat man einfach aus Oblivion geklaut, was sich dort Alchemie nennt und man dort sich auch alles mögliche an Tränken und Giften bruzeln.

Ein Modder in dir steckt, junger Fallout-Spieler.


----------



## Asdener (26. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann kauf ichs mir...

Aber dann die Österreichische (komme aus Österreich) UNCUT Version


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Oktober 2010)

Also Bugs sind in den Spiel alltäglich. Soviele habe ich noch nie gesehen...
Da sind noch fliegende Grassbüschel Lustig.

Vor dem RNK Gefängnis hat mich so ein Köter angegriffen. Auf den habe ich ganze 7 Magazine reingepummpt wo normal 2 schuss reichen. Das Vieh wollte nicht umkippen. Dann hat er irgendwann abgelassen. Und da hab ich ihm noch eine Kugel hinterher gejagt und da erst kippte er um

Oder ganz am Anfang. Es gibt 2 Ausgänge aus dem Ort. Bei einen Sind gleich mal solche Fliegen. Die um zulegen war mir nicht möglich. Da ich zu schnell Tot war.

Aber denoch macht es immer mehr Spaß vor allen wenn man so mit der Zeit die Parteien gegeneinander ausspielt  In einer Mission wurde ich von der RNK und Ceasers Legion bezahlt obwohl ich nur im eigenen Interesse gehandelt habe


----------



## ShiZon (26. Oktober 2010)

Asdener schrieb:


> Ok dann kauf ichs mir...
> 
> Aber dann die Österreichische (komme aus Österreich) UNCUT Version



Was ich aber komisch finde, ich habe die deutsche Version und es fließt trotzdem Blut (bei den Viechern) und ich kann von den Viechern die Körperteile abtrennen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> So jetzt wo ich es ausführlich gespielt habe, sind mir einige Bugs aufgefallen.
> 
> - Es schon öfter vorgekommen, das gegnerische Monster keinen Lebensenergiebalken haben und man hoffen muß das sie irgendwann krepieren.
> 
> ...


 

Mmhhh...

Ich bin auf Stufe 10 Spiele auf "Normal" und habe so 12-14 Std. hinter mir....

Hast Du die aktuellen Patches nicht drauf ???


Von den Fehlenden Lebendsbalken bei Monstern kann ich nicht berichten ... hatte ich bisher nicht....
Mehrere Gegner auf einer Stelle hatte ich bei so einer Raider Fraktion...das waren 5 Männer und 1 Frau die ein Gruppenkuscheln  veranstalltet haben....als ich auf einen außenstehenden geschossen habe, hat sich die Gruppe aufgelöst...
Das Monster oder Menschen in einem Stein stecken, hatte ich auch schon mal
In Nelson sind alle auf mich eingestürmt...haben mir sogar noch drei "Attentäter" hinter her geschickt...allerdings ist der Boss und seine Lakaien in der Hütte geblieben...
Du lässt Dich von 5 Goldgeckos killen ??? WEICHEI !!!....ne die Todeskrallen und Radscorpione sind schon erheblich heftiger, allerdings war Fallout 3 Stellenweise zu leicht....
Mit den Händlern war es bei FO3 aber schon genauso...damit die neues Geld und neue Waren hatten, mussten im Spiel immer so 3-5 Tage vergehen...
Respauwn von Gegnern hatte ich auch noch nicht....wenn ich ein Lager räume, dann ist das Gründlich ....ich bin halt eine "Respektsperson" im Ödland...da traut sich keiner mehr hin, wenn ich da war...
bei den Texturen gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht....
Was mir aufgefallen ist...

Wenn ich an Werkbänken oder Munitionsbänken was basteln möchte, geht die Maus nur zum Scollen und ich muss die Tastatur zu Eingabe/Auswahl benutzen...
Bei mehreren NPC`s auf einem Fleck, ruckelte das Spiel...gut ist behebar durch einen Mod...
Wenn mir die AP`s ausgehen und ich aus dem VATS komme, geht die Waffe so für 2 sec. nicht...das wird manchmal Eng...
Mfg


----------



## Andy19 (26. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Einen Nachteil gibt es aber....Du kannst das Spiel nicht so ohne weiteres gebraucht verkaufen, da das Game an Deinen Account gebunden ist....Du müsstest Deinen Account mit verkaufen...


 
Laut den Steam AGBs ist der Verkauf von Steam Accounts leider auch nicht gestatet.
Zitat:


> Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben ....


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2010)

Asdener schrieb:


> Ok dann kauf ichs mir...
> 
> Aber dann die Österreichische (komme aus Österreich) UNCUT Version



würde ich auch tun, nur ist die dann ja immer noch auf deutsch/österreicherisch  (ne extra synchronisation wär doch mal hammer ^^) 
ich muss mich mal schlau machen wie ich steam bescheißen kann, um mir die englische version runterzuladen.


----------



## ShiZon (26. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mmhhh...
> 
> Ich bin auf Stufe 10 Spiele auf "Normal" und habe so 12-14 Std. hinter mir....
> 
> ...



Patch 1.1 ist drauf wurde bei der Installation gleich mit drauf gepackt.

5 Goldgeckos aus allen Richtungen 2 von vorne, die anderen 3 kamen von rechts, haben mich böse erwischt.

Das mit der fehlenden Lebensenergieanzeige der Gegner könnte auch daran liegen, weil ich die Grafikdetails herunter geschraubt habe.

Die Schwierigkeiten mit den Werkbänken habe ich nicht, hab eine Logitech G5, der Nager macht da keine Probleme.

Das Problem mit dem V.A.T.S. hatte ich auch schon und hab prompt Backenfutter kassiert. Das Spiel ist zu sehr konsolenoptioniert, deswegen haben PC-Zocker auch diesen faden Beigeschmack.

Ein nervtötenden Fehler habe ich glatt vergessen.

- Das ausschalten der Grenzen bringt nichts, man kann nicht über höhere Berge laufen, man trifft immer wieder auf unsichtbare Wände, der Himmel wurde kastriert um das ruckeln bei Konsolen zu minimieren, deswegen glaube ich kann man nicht über die Berge klettern.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab die Deteils auf maximum und denoch kommt es vor das ich solche lebenden leichen vor mir habe.
Aber das respwn habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich habe auch schon etwas aufgeräumt. Da waren einmal die Unholte welche danach obdachlos waren und auch die Pulverbanditen. bei keinen habe ich respawner gehabt.

Aber das Vats Problem kenne ich auch. Einmal hat die Figur noch nichtmal geschossen.. Und mein Gegner hat fein auf mich eingeschossen.

Was eben stört ist das zuerst die gegner zu schwer sind und dann werden sie zu leicht. Mit dem Cowboy gewehr brauch ich für 5 Gekos gerade mal 5 schuss....


----------



## geostigma (26. Oktober 2010)

wer google benutzt findet sofort von cut auf uncut "patch"(sind ca 200mb groß)!
weiss nicht darf ich nen link posten?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

geostigma schrieb:


> wer google benutzt findet sofort von cut auf uncut "patch"(sind ca 200mb groß)!
> weiss nicht darf ich nen link posten?



Nein....ist Illegal....

Trotzdem Danke für die Nachricht....

Ist übrigens ein "Mod" kein Patch....*klugscheiß*

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

Andy19 schrieb:


> Laut den Steam AGBs ist der Verkauf von Steam Accounts leider auch nicht gestatet.
> Zitat:
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]





Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt....

Der Account muss übertragen werden, bzw. das Spiel vom Account gelöst werden...das geht indem Du das Spiel nach Amerika schickst...

Mfg


----------



## geostigma (26. Oktober 2010)

so illegal kann das nicht sein! ist ne deutsche seite, mit deutschem inhaber, in deutschland gehostet!


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenns jemand unbedingt wissen will könnt ihr das über PN machen.
Die hälfte des Threads handelt sowieos über die Einstellungen wie man das Teil uncut bekommt.
Spielt das Spiel und freut euch über den Inhalt.


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Konnte bis jetzt 2 Bugs endecken

Am Anfang in Goodspring wenn man den Leuten gegen die Pulverbanditen hilft
kommen von denen ein paar halbnackt angestürmt wenn man dann in ihr 
Inventar schaut haben die sehrwohl Banditenklamotten

Manchmal bei Vorwärts laufen wenn man die Taste dann loslässt bleibt 
der Character nicht gleich stehen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja vlt sind es nutisten ?!

Und du weist schon das wenn man Q drückt das das automatische Laufen ist. Also man braucht nichts weiter zu machen als aufzupassen das man nicht angegriffen wird. Ich finds Praktisch.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Konnte bis jetzt 2 Bugs endecken
> 
> Am Anfang in Goodspring wenn man den Leuten gegen die Pulverbanditen hilft
> kommen von denen ein paar halbnackt angestürmt wenn man dann in ihr
> Inventar schaut haben die sehrwohl Banditenklamotten


Das ist kein Bug...die haben tatsächlich nur einen Patronengurt um und ne Hose an....das ist ein Outfit...
Screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja vlt sind es nutisten ?!
> 
> Und du weist schon das wenn man Q drückt das das automatische Laufen ist. Also man braucht nichts weiter zu machen als aufzupassen das man nicht angegriffen wird. Ich finds Praktisch.




Ich habs gerne bisschen spannender weil ich gerne öfters mal stehen bleibe
um einfach mal den Blick in Ferne scheifen zu lassen


----------



## HTimiH (26. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug...die haben tatsächlich nur einen Patronengurt um und ne Hose an....das ist ein Outfit...
> 
> 
> Mfg


Müssen wohl welche von der ganz harten Sorte sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Oktober 2010)

Huch Rossi ist auch bei den Goulen gewessen. Ein Tip wenn ihr die Muties umlegt nehmt unbedingt deren Schwerter mit. Die bringen enorm kronkorken.
Und die sind etwas zerstreut wenn Schrotflinten zur Sprache kommen.

Und mich würde mal interessieren was rossi so bei dem Turm gemacht hat. So wie ich ihn kenne wird er die  Option genommen haben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Huch Rossi ist auch bei den Goulen gewessen. Ein Tip wenn ihr die Muties umlegt nehmt unbedingt deren Schwerter mit. Die bringen enorm kronkorken.
> Und die sind etwas zerstreut wenn Schrotflinten zur Sprache kommen.
> 
> Und mich würde mal interessieren was rossi so bei dem Turm gemacht hat. So wie ich ihn kenne wird er die  Option genommen haben




Ich überlege noch....

Mfg


----------



## xXRAzZzORXx (27. Oktober 2010)

Neuer Nvidia Treiber is raus mit verbessertem Sli für Fallout new Vegas.

260.99 .


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Huch Rossi ist auch bei den Goulen gewessen. Ein Tip wenn ihr die Muties umlegt nehmt unbedingt deren Schwerter mit. Die bringen enorm kronkorken.


 
Dann werd ich nochmal zurück gehen und die einsammeln.
Über ein paar schöne Kronkoren sag ich nicht nein.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich nochmal zurück gehen und die einsammeln.
> Über ein paar schöne Kronkoren sag ich nicht nein.


 

Dito....


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Oktober 2010)

Sooooo,
bin denn mal dabei. Nach den obligatorischen Anpassungen in der Ini (das erste was ich unter die Lupe nehme), dem endlos erscheinenden Tut (Ödland kommt halt von Öde) ging es auf Entdeckungsreise. Nach ca. 3 Stunden hatte ich meine Behausung gefunden (steht in ....) und mein schießfreudiger Begleiter (Augenbot) nervt langsam. Performance-Probs konnt ich selbst in den heftigsten Feuergefechten bzw. Massen NPC-Auflauf nicht feststellen. Aber ich will den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. 

Anbei ein Bild meines Dieners ED-E.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Nach ca. 3 Stunden hatte ich meine Behausung gefunden (steht in ....) und mein schießfreudiger Begleiter (Augenbot) nervt langsam.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


 
Das ist ja wieder typisch, ich hab in etwa 8h Spielzeit hinter mir, und noch keinen einzigen Begleiter gefunden.


Ich leg hier mal ne kleine Spoilerfrage rein:



Spoiler



In irgend einer Bar wird mir von so ner Karawanentusse geraten, ich soll doch nach Norden zu irgend so ner Karawanenstation und dort helfe, irgend welche Dinge zu tun. Allerdings ist der Punkt auf der Karte wirklich weit weg. Kommt man da im Verlauf des Spiels sowieso hin, oder eben nicht?
Dann könnte ich mir nämlich den Fussmarsch sparen.^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder typisch, ich hab in etwa 8h Spielzeit hinter mir, und noch keinen einzigen Begleiter gefunden.
> 
> 
> Ich leg hier mal ne kleine Spoilerfrage rein:
> ...


 

Begleiter-Augenbot = Primm ??? Warst Du da noch nicht ???

Zum Spoiler .... Alle Wege führen nach Rom....und das liegt im Norden....das kann ich nach 14 Std. sagen.....

Es ist genau wie in FO3 .... einige Quest lassen sich erst später lösen, wenn man die Personen/Orte erst gefunden hat.....

Es gibt auch wieder Unique Waffen.....

Denn ich habe eine *"Heilige Handgranate"* .......und ein Jagdrevolver....allerdings keine Muni für den....


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Begleiter-Augenbot = Primm ??? Warst Du da noch nicht ???


 
Primm liegt schon hinter mir. Da hatte ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. Also, ab zurück nach Primm.

Das mit den Karawanen hat somit noch etwas Zeit, wenn mich mein Weg früher oder später eh nach Norden führt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Oktober 2010)

Begleiter ? Da hab ich auch noch keinen. Nicht einer wollte sich mir anschließen.... 
Liegt bestimmt daran das ich so 1-2 Orte ausradiert habe.....
Naja 1. hatte ich da stand Attentäter drauf. Der hat immer auf mich geschossen. Aber naja nach ein paar Sekunden Flammenwerfer....

Und besondere Waffen habe ich jede Menge.
Anabel - Nen Raketenwerfer dem man beim Überfall auf die Radio Station bekommt.
Dann Metzgers Beil - Das findet man in einen Ort und bringt einige Kronkorken
Maria - Die Waffe von den Kunden der das erste mal im Spiel auf einen Schiest. Die hab ich auch Verkauft. Wie ich die bekommen habe ? Naja ich hatte mich revongiert 
Die Kettensäge von so einen Raider oder was weiß ich
den Flamenwerfer der unholte bzw deren Chef oder was das war

Also solche besonderen Waffen gibt es mehr als genüge.


----------



## debalz (27. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal wo sind denn die Steam-Spiele auf dem Rechner installiert - wollte die .dll zur Verbesserung der Fps einfügen ... entweder bin ich blind geworden oder ich hab mich nie um das gekümmert. Hab Steam erst seit Metro.
BITTE - Fallout ruckelt echt etwas too much und die besagte .dll solls ja in den meisten Fällen lösen (sofern man den Ordner findet)

Merci


----------



## debalz (27. Oktober 2010)

aaah habs - C\programm\steamapps\common\....


----------



## HTimiH (27. Oktober 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo sind denn die Steam-Spiele auf dem Rechner installiert - wollte die .dll zur Verbesserung der Fps einfügen ... entweder bin ich blind geworden oder ich hab mich nie um das gekümmert. Hab Steam erst seit Metro.
> BITTE - Fallout ruckelt echt etwas too much und die besagte .dll solls ja in den meisten Fällen lösen (sofern man den Ordner findet)
> 
> Merci




Fallout NV ruckelt bei mir auch das heisst ich habe ständig nachladeruckler
was bei meiner Hardware eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte 
achja nicht zu vergessen seit neuem hab ich ab und zu kurze Standbilder
wenn ich Vats benutze


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Fallout NV ruckelt bei mir auch das heisst ich habe ständig nachladeruckler
> was bei meiner Hardware eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte
> achja nicht zu vergessen seit neuem hab ich ab und zu kurze Standbilder
> wenn ich Vats benutze




Was hast Du für ein Sys ???

Welche Auflösung ???

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (27. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was hast Du für ein Sys ???
> 
> Welche Auflösung ???
> 
> Mfg



Intel Core i7-860, 4x 2.80GHz
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
ASRock P55 Pro
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB DDR3-1333
ASUS Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB
Cougar CM 550W
Windows 7 64 Ultimate

Auflösung 1920x1080 max Details und Vsync
Habe schon einiges probiert wie Details verringert oder Vsync  deaktiviert
hat alles nichts gebracht

System ist nicht übertaktet und wurde vor ein paar Tagen neu aufgesetzt
Alle Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-860, 4x 2.80GHz
> Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> ASRock P55 Pro
> G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB DDR3-1333
> ...




Das Sys ist ja ein bisschen schwach für Fallout 

Spaß muss sein...

Hast Du mal auf den Startfred geschaut und die Performance Tipps Links gelesen ???

Mfg


----------



## debalz (28. Oktober 2010)

@HTimiH : seit ich gestern die .dll aus folgendem Link in mein Fallout Verzeichnis kopiert habe läuft alles flüssig und ohne Ruckler. Mann muss die Grafikoptionen des Spiels dann nochmal neu auf gewünschte Einstellungen ändern und gut is!
Endlich macht NewVegas richtig Spaß und sieht sogar noch einen Tick besser aus als Fallout 3!
Also: den D3d9 Awesome Performance Fix aus folgendem Link ausführen:

Five Essential PC Mods For Fallout: New Vegas | Ripten Video Game Blog


----------



## riedochs (28. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Frage zu den Zeitschriften. Deren Wirkung lässt ja irgendwann nach, wie ist es bei den Büchern?


----------



## debalz (28. Oktober 2010)

Das habe ich auch nicht ganz verstanden! Die Zeitschriften oder auch Sachen wie die Broc-Blume - was bedeuten die Sekunden-Angaben, fällt man nach Einnahme der Items und dieser Zeit wieder auf den Ausgangsstatus zurück oder wie


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Oktober 2010)

Zeitschriften haben begrenzte Wirkungsdauer. Bücher bleiben, wie in FO3, dauerhaft. Aus diesem Grund verkaufe ich auch die Zeitschriften, denn Korken (oder Kronkorken oder Deckelchen) sind mir persönlich wichtiger als kurzeitige Upgrades. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## debalz (28. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich Items wie die Wackelpuppen aus Fallout 3, welche Fähigkeiten verbessern können??


----------



## GurtStraffer (28. Oktober 2010)

Man munkelt, die Schneekugeln kann man gegen gewisse Fähigkeiten eintauschen/verkaufen...aber nix genaues weiß man nicht...


----------



## Kaktus (28. Oktober 2010)

Pro Schneekugel gibts 2000 Kronkorken. Aber wo man die verkaufen kann, müsst ihr selbst raus finden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Pro Schneekugel gibts 2000 Kronkorken. Aber wo man die verkaufen kann, müsst ihr selbst raus finden.


 

Na wie gut das ich schon 2 habe...

Was jemand, womit man eine Todeskralle killen kann ???

Ich habe jetzt *2 !!! Begleiter*....und *51 Orte besucht* !!!

ABER immer noch Stufe 12....

35 Orte sind vollkommen uninterressant...Leerstehende Häuser oder Lagerhallen und zu finden gibt es außer Schrott dort meist auch nichts....

Ein paar Banditen Stationen sind auch dabei....

*Da bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht...*
In FO3 konnte man in den leerstehenden Anwesen mal ein paar gute Gimmicks, wie Muni, Wackelpuppen, Bücher, oder Unique Waffen oder Rüstungen finden.....
In NV ist vollkommen Fehlanzeige....

Na ja...ich sollte jetzt wohl doch mal bei NV rein gehen...

3 Quest kann ich im Moment noch nicht lösen....2x zu Schwach bewaffnet und zu schwache Rüstung (Todeskrallen / Supermutanten Heer) 1x habe ich die Lösung noch nicht gefunden.....

In ein Gebäude komme ich nicht rein, da ich einen Skill von mind. 75 zum Aufbrechen brauche....

Na ja....ich hoffe es wird wieder besser....mein Ausritt gestern um NV selber war recht Enttäuschend....

Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Oktober 2010)

Habe FV jetzt installiert. Stimmt es, dass die Patches zusammen über 2 GB groß sind?


----------



## Kaktus (28. Oktober 2010)

@Rosstaeuscher
Ich bin Stufe 22, habe Waffen die du dir noch gar nicht kaufen kannst und mehr als 2 Todeskrallen auf einmal schaffe ich selbst mit Dutzenden von Stimpacks nicht im Nahkampf, was ja unvermeidlich ist. Die Viecher sind mit "Abstand" das schlimmste was ich bisher in NV als Gegner hatte, alles andere ist kein Problem. 

Keine Ahnung wie viele Orte ich besucht habe, auf Stufe 20 habe ich mir das Gimmick geholt das mir alle Orte anzeigt..... tut es aber trotzdem nicht 100%ig. Ein Paar Missionsgebundene Orte werden einem nicht angezeigt. Bestimmte Verstecke von Vorratslagern u.s.w.!

Begleiter nehme ich nicht mit. Meist nerven die mich nur weil sie nicht das tun was sie sollen. Da ich gerne Sniper, bin ich gerne versteckt. Aber meine Begleiter stürmen sehr oft gleich nach dem ersten Schuss los und verraten mich. Gleich wie die einstelle. Nervig. 

Keine Ahnung was du erwartest, aber Coole Waffen (Stoßstangenschwert) findet man schon. Die Wackelpuppen vermisse ich aber auch. Aber ansonsten finde ich viel Zeug. Vielleicht warst du nur einfach noch nicht an den richtigen Orten. 

New Vegas direkt und das drumherum ist wahrlich etwas mau, sofern man nicht die vielen Missionen erledigen muss für die Leute in und um Vegas. Interessanter sind die Berge im Osten und Westen von Vegas. Wobei man da auch nicht gerade ungerüstet oder mit einem KK Gewähr gehen sollte. Etwas dickeres sollte schon dabei sein, gerade für den Westen. Wenn du Viehzeug mit gelben Flügeln siehst... Vorsicht.... die sind auch sehr böse, gerade wenn man 3-4 begegnet. Die sind recht robust und teilen ziemlich aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2010)

Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt: Fallout 3 Texturmod auch in New Vegas nutzen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher
> Ich bin Stufe 22, habe Waffen die du dir noch gar nicht kaufen kannst und mehr als 2 Todeskrallen auf einmal schaffe ich selbst mit Dutzenden von Stimpacks nicht im Nahkampf, was ja unvermeidlich ist. Die Viecher sind mit "Abstand" das schlimmste was ich bisher in NV als Gegner hatte, alles andere ist kein Problem.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie viele Orte ich besucht habe, auf Stufe 20 habe ich mir das Gimmick geholt das mir alle Orte anzeigt..... tut es aber trotzdem nicht 100%ig. Ein Paar Missionsgebundene Orte werden einem nicht angezeigt. Bestimmte Verstecke von Vorratslagern u.s.w.!
> ...


 

Uhhhh....

Du spielst Tag und Nacht was ???

Na ja...ich bin von Primm nach Süden und dann der Straße nach Norden gefolgt und es bisschen links und rechts abseits der Piste unterwegs....

Ich hatte gestern beschlossen mir die Zentrale von diesem Raketen Dingsbumd anzusehen....da mich aber gleich DREI Mr. Gutsy empfangen und wollten meinen Ausweis....da bin ich lieber erst einmal gegangen...

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mich in den Vororten von NV umgesehen....habe meinen Lieblingssport ausgelebt.... Banditen umgelegt...

Na ja...die Laser und Plasmagewehre kannste auch vergessen....

Zumindest habe ich mir beim Waffenhändler ein Sniper kaufen können....

Schauen wir mal....es gibt noch genug zu erkunden.....

Trotzdem...bei FO3 gab es mehr zu finden...so empfinde ich es bisher, und immerhin habe ich FO3 4x mit allen DLC`s durchgespielt und noch massig Mod`s ausprobiert...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt: Fallout 3 Texturmod auch in New Vegas nutzen.


 

Das ist ja interressant....

Wer übersetzt mir die Anleitung ??? 

Muss ich mal ausprobieren....

Pack ich gleich mal auf den Start Fred...


Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Oktober 2010)

Leute... Legt doch mal kurz eure Mods weg! 

Ich weiß hier nicht, was los ist. Habe FV installiert, dann wollte Steam noch 2GB Updates machen. Anschließend nochmal deinstalliert und installiert, und jetzt immer noch ca. 200 MB an Updates??

Da läuft doch was schief?!


----------



## Kaktus (28. Oktober 2010)

@Rosstaeuscher
Nein, nicht Tag und Nacht.... aber meine Freundin ist auch unheimlich scharf auf Fallout generell. Sie nutzt auch jede Minute um es zu spielen. Also, anstatt wie normale paare vor der Glotze zu hängen, oder was zu unternehmen, sitzen wir an unseren Schreibtischen nebeneinander und zocken Fallout NV.

Ach, bei dem Rocket Dingsbums musst du nur einen Rundgang mit machen, da findest du dann irgendwo eine Ausweiskarte und hast keine Probleme mit denen. Im Keller gibts dann auch eine interessante Waffe. Eine Art Plasmagewehr. 

Ich bin kein Freund von Energiewaffen, aber die sind ziemlich gut, allerdings nicht die Pistolen. Aber die taugen ja generell nichts. 

Pesönlich renne ich aktuell mit folgenden herum. 

10 mm Maschienenpistole
Viel Schaden aus nächster Nähe (außerdem eine Alternativwaffe zur Polizeischrotflinte)

KK-Gewehr + Nachtvisier und Schalldämpfer
Perfekt zum weit schauen und für Kleinvieh. 

Präzisionsgewehr
Scharfschützengewehr mit hoher Durchschlagswirkung. Ideal um stärkere Gegner auf die Entfernung den Gar auszumachen.

Polizeischrottflinte
Auf kurze Entfernung hoher Schaden, hohe Schussfolge. Perfekt für Gebäude. 

Aber mal sehen, ich sammel gerade Kronkorken um men Waffenarsenal etwas zu ändern. Allerdings brauche ich dazu knappe 12.000 Korken.... wenn ich bedenke das ich für meine Rüstung, Die Polizeischrtflinte und das Scharfschützengewehr sicherlich ca. 18.000 ausgegeben habe... sollte das demnächst kein Problem sein. Wenn da nicht die sau teuren Reperaturen wären, da man diese Waffen nicht wirklich findet. 

ZU entdecken gibts definitiv mehr als in Fallout 3 (ohne DLCs) und Mods werden ja noch folgen. Man muss den Moddern nur ein wenig Zeit lassen, was ja klar ist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Leute... Legt doch mal kurz eure Mods weg!
> 
> Ich weiß hier nicht, was los ist. Habe FV installiert, dann wollte Steam noch 2GB Updates machen. Anschließend nochmal deinstalliert und installiert, und jetzt immer noch ca. 200 MB an Updates??
> 
> Da läuft doch was schief?!


 

Die 200MB sind richtig...das sind die Patches....

Die 2GB sind Falsch...da ist was bei der Installation schief gegangen...hatte ich auch, nur da wollte Steam das *GANZE* Spiel runter laden...


@katus
Verrate hier nicht soviel...Pack es in einen Spoiler oder schicke es per PN....

Ich war nachts beim Gebäude...ich Latsche jetzt noch mal am Tage hin...ich dachte mir schon, das in der näheren Umgebung was zu finden sein sollte....

Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die 200MB sind richtig...das sind die Patches....
> 
> Die 2GB sind Falsch...da ist was bei der Installation schief gegangen...hatte ich auch, nur da wollte Steam das *GANZE* Spiel runter laden...
> 
> ...



Hey, danke! 

Habe das Spiel nun nochmal deinstalliert und installiert. Ca. 200 MB werden als Patches angezeigt - gut! 

Danke dir!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich euch mal etwas helfen 

Wo kann man die Glaskugeln Verkaufen ?
In new Vegas bei der Roboter Sekreterin von dem Ober Roboter welche eben in seinen Casino ist.

Wie werde ich am besten die Fliegen mit den Orangenen Flügel los ?

Normale Feuer und Energie Waffen nutzen nicht viel. Aber der ganz normale Flamenwerfer ist äuserst efektiv.

Wie werde ich Todeskrallen los ?
Flamenwerfer und der gleichen verursachen zwar schaden aber nicht genug. Das besete ist mit Granatwerfern vorzurücken.

Wie bekomm ich das Nachtvolk los ?

Schrot ist äuserst efektiv.

Wie bekomm ich die normalen Muties los ?
draufhalten heist die diviese.

Welche Waffe ist am efektivsten gegen die meisten Gegner ?
Der FCK Laser den manche unholte bei sich haben. Wenn man den reperiert dann ist man gut gewapnet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Todeskrallen haben sich Kaputt gelacht, als ich den Granatwerfer benutzt habe....

Gut, ist vielleicht eine Methode...vielleicht lachen die sich bei meinen verzweifelten Bemühungen ja Tot....

Dumm nur, das meist nicht nur eine kommt, sondern gleich drei oder vier....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst im Bergwerk oder ? Da ist es etwas heftig ja aber sagtest du nicht du hast eine Scharfschützen Flinte ?

Bei den Viechern darf man sich auf keinen Nahkampf einlassen. Vielmehr sollte man auf Distanz bleiben und vlt auch von Anabel gebrauch machen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Du meinst im Bergwerk oder ? Da ist es etwas heftig ja aber sagtest du nicht du hast eine Scharfschützen Flinte ?
> 
> Bei den Viechern darf man sich auf keinen Nahkampf einlassen. Vielmehr sollte man auf Distanz bleiben und vlt auch von Anabel gebrauch machen.


 

Das Gewehr habe ich als meine letzte Amtshandlung gestern noch an der 188 Handelsstation gekauft........zusammen mit einer schweren Metallrüstung und Helm...das beste, was ich bisher bekommen habe...

Muß erst einmal repariert werden...das kostet wieder Geld...

Mir ist aber noch eine Idee für das Bergwerk gekommen....ich habe da so ein kleines Gerät bei mir...sollte ich vielleicht mal benutzen...

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (28. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Sys ist ja ein bisschen schwach für Fallout
> 
> Spaß muss sein...
> 
> ...



Hast recht mein Sys ist nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei

Habe mir die Tipps angschaut
Die Ruckler sind etwas weniger geworden aber leider nicht ganz weg

Bin leider etwas entäuscht von New Vegas
Kein Directx 11
Selbst auf bessere Rechner läufts nicht immer flüssig
Die Grafik schaut nicht mal auf 1920x1080 wirklich toll aus
Dann muss man noch selbst herumwerken das das Spiel besser läuft


Eine andere FRage zum HD Texture Mod für NV
Gibts dafür auch einen deutsche Anleitung oder wäre jemand so nett diese zu übersezten?


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Oktober 2010)

Habe nun heute um 17:39 Uhr also auch zum ersten mal die AT PC-Version gespielt... Uncut ist sie definitiv! 

Einleitung in die Geschichte fand ich bei Fallout 3 etwas besser. Auch die Vault 101 und Megaton waren etwas interessanter als Goodlands. Vorallem die Situation als ich aus Vault 101 herauskam und auf dieses riesige Ödland blickte. Das fehlt im Moment doch etwas, da die Gegend momentan etwas kleiner wirkt. Lustig auch, dass wenn ich einmal auf so ein Vieh in dem Kaff schlage, direkt die ganze Bürgerschaft gegen mich ist - aber war ja bei F3 auch nicht anders.

Die ersten Monster wie z.B. die Geckos finde ich allerdings gut gelungen. 
Grafik sollte man ja nicht so viel drüber reden... 

Musik finde ich hier bis jetzt noch besser als in Fallout 3! Vorallem bei meinem ersten Kampf enstand ein richtiges Feeling...

Ja, das sind meine bisherigen Impressionen... Bald gibts Weiteres! 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Predi (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte mal zu Fallout New Vegas eine Frage. Und zwar war ich bei Fallout 3 ständig total Buff, da ständig etwas total unerwartetes auftrat womit man in keinster Weise gerechnet hätte und wo man einfach nur sagen konnte " oh man ist das geil.." 
Ist das bei Fallout New Vegas genauso ? Oder zumindest an einigen Stellen ?


----------



## Daniel007 (28. Oktober 2010)

Okay... Bin gerade auf den nahe zum Anfangsort gelegenen Friedhof! Einen Skorpion habe ich umgegangen, dann bin ich auf 4 Blähfliegen getroffen. 2 davon direkt getötet, bei den 2 anderen ging es zu Beginn, dann sind sie aggressiv geworden! Ich muss sagen die Atmosphäre dieses knarrenden Eisenmastes auf dem Friedhof ist GENIAL!!!   Dann wurde es dunkel und der Skorpion von eben kam auf mich zu... Minimal bevor er zupacken konnte, kam der entscheidende Schuss!  
Suche immer noch diese Xanderwurzel aber die werde ich schon finden! Gerade jedenfalls war`s richtig gut!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Oktober 2010)

So, nach ein paar weiteren "Minuten" als wüster Wüstenrenner hab ich was "feines"  zu Gesicht bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hübsch, dachte ich mir. Aber leider schon vergeben. 

Da die Robs nicht grad einfach zu erlegen sind, hab ich mir doch glatt ein passendes Werkzeug gesucht. Ergebniss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun macht Dosenöffnen spass. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2010)

Da kommt man mal 3 Tage nicht zum zocken, ist man im Vergleich wieder um Lichtjahre zurück gefallen.

Ich glaub ich sollte den Thread hier in nächster Zeit nur sporadisch überfliegen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

@ ThoR65 Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.

1. Man kann auch für die einen Auftrag machen ? (1. Bild) Ich habe die beseitigt als ich die Radiostation Überfallen habe. Der eine Mutie wollte mir dabei helfen hat nur nichts gebracht da habe ich dort oben alles ausgelöscht was da so kam. Und was ist die Belohnung dafür ?

2. Hast du mods verwendet ? denn die Ansicht auf den Pipboy kenne ich nicht.

3. Gibt es in NV wieder den Pacemaker ? Das Lieblingsspielzeug gegen die Großen Probleme ? Den Mini Atombomben Werfer ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ ThoR65 Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Man kann auch für die einen Auftrag machen ? (1. Bild) Ich habe die beseitigt als ich die Radiostation Überfallen habe. Der eine Mutie wollte mir dabei helfen hat nur nichts gebracht da habe ich dort oben alles ausgelöscht was da so kam. Und was ist die Belohnung dafür ?
> 
> ...




zu 3 

Mfg


----------



## debalz (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finds mittlerweile richtig gut, seit dem D3d9 Awesome Performance Fix läuft alles wie geschmiert. Der Sound und die Atmo, vor allem auf guten Kopfhörern, ist wirklich super. Da ich anfangs alle möglichen Quests angenommen habe war meine Aufgaben Liste ellenlang und ich hab etwas den Überblick verloren - jetzt latsch ich einfach willenlos durch die Gegend und level mich etwas hoch, um dann mit Geld und Skills die angefangenen Quests weiter abzuarbeiten. 
Insgesamt ist es etwas komplexer als FO3.

Freu mich schon auf heute Abend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin schon wieder sooooo nett in dem Spiel, so dass ich bestimmt demnächst Heilig gesprochen werde...

ABER

Das hat sich für mich jetzt gelohnt !!!

Weil ich sehr Nett zu jemanden war, wurde ich jemanden vorgestellt und der Handelt unter anderem mit WAFFEN und RÜSTUNGEN !!!

Die Waffen haben MEGAWUMMS !!!

Für den muss ich jetzt ein paar Aufträge machen...

Es hat sich für mich gelohnt, Begleiter mit zu nehmen...

Ich muss jetzt dringend Geld verdienen....und dann erkläre ich die Todeskrallen zu einer Aussterbenden ART 

Alleine das Sniper Gewehr, was er im Programm hat.....

Und er hat so ein komisches Waffe das so komische Granaten verschiesst....



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ ThoR65 Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Man kann auch für die einen Auftrag machen ? (1. Bild) Ich habe die beseitigt als ich die Radiostation Überfallen habe. Der eine Mutie wollte mir dabei helfen hat nur nichts gebracht da habe ich dort oben alles ausgelöscht was da so kam. Und was ist die Belohnung dafür ?
> 
> ...


 
Zu 1: ja, kann man. ich sag aber nicht welche(n).  

Zu 2: Keine Mods. den Pippijungen hab ich selbst eingestellt (Größe und Farbgebung). Ich mag keinen Pieeeepboy der den ganzen Screen einnimmt. Das gleiche hab ich übrigens auch mit den Terminals gemacht (Ini-Tuning sei Dank)  

Zu 3: siehe Antwort von Ross. Wie Du allerdings an das Spielzeug kommst musst Du selbst herausbekommen.  

@ *Rosstaeuscher*: von den "Zäpfchen" hab ich schon einige. Gefunden. Für das Anwendungsgerät fehlt mir nur noch 1 Teil.  
Hast Du schon das Gobi-Sniper-Riffle gefunden? Sowas kauft man nicht, das "findet" man. 



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## HTimiH (29. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe mir die Tipps angschaut und auch befolgt wie beschrieben was leider nichts gebracht hat



Liegt es bei mir vielleicht an dem Speicher?
Das bei einer höhern Auflösung und max Details die Speicher nicht mehr mitkommen? G.Skill 4 GB DDR3 1333



Eine andere FRage zum HD Texture Mod für NV
Gibts dafür auch einen deutsche Anleitung oder wäre jemand so nett diese  zu übersezten?


----------



## xaven (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir das Game gestern gekauft und wollte mich dann auch gleich ans Zocken machen, aber denkste! Erstmal per Steam aktivieren und jetzt lädt er den kompletten Inhalt der DVD wahrscheinlich aus dem Netz - und ich hab nur ne 1Mbit-Leitung... Ich könnt so brechen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Liegt es bei mir vielleicht an dem Speicher?
> Das bei einer höhern Auflösung und max Details die Speicher nicht mehr mitkommen? G.Skill 4 GB DDR3 1333
> 
> 
> ...


 

Also....

Da bei mir vor kurzen der Speicher kaputt gegangen ist, kann ich Dir sagen, das NV auch mit 2GB in den höchsten Details läuft....

Zur Übersetztung...nimm einfach den Googel Übersetzer...ist zwar nicht gerade schön und kommt ein extrem holppriges Deutsch raus  , aber es hilft doch sehr weiter....


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2010)

xaven schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Game gestern gekauft und wollte mich dann auch gleich ans Zocken machen, aber denkste! Erstmal per Steam aktivieren und jetzt lädt er den kompletten Inhalt der DVD wahrscheinlich aus dem Netz - und ich hab nur ne 1Mbit-Leitung... Ich könnt so brechen!


 

Ja,ja.....

Die Lösung habe ich hier schon soooooo oft geschrieben....

Fallout nochmal deinstallieren und neu installieren.....dann sollte das Spiel von DVD installiert werden und Steam nur noch so 200MB runter landen....das sind dann die Patches....

Das liegt offensichtlich daran, wenn Steam auch noch neu installiert werden muss...war bei mir auch so...

Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (29. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ja,ja.....
> 
> Die Lösung habe ich hier schon soooooo oft geschrieben....
> 
> ...



Kann auch sein, dass du`s paar mal deinstallieren und neuinstallien musst! War bei mir jedenfalls so!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seit so fieß. ICh will auch in die dunkle Fallout welt etwas (v)erstrahlen.

Gerade heute wäre es wieder Lustig gewessen. Ich war im feinschmecker Resturant und da konnten die mich nicht mehr leiden. Vermutlich weil ich etwas von deren essen mitgehen lassen hab. Naja alle waren hinter mir her...
Das hat mich ganze 10 Granaten gekostet bis endlich wieder ruhe war...

Aber was ich heute feines gefunden habe verate ich euch nicht. Rache muss sein.
Ich sag nur die Todeskrallen sind ausgestorben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ihr seit so fieß. ICh will auch in die dunkle Fallout welt etwas (v)erstrahlen.
> 
> Gerade heute wäre es wieder Lustig gewessen. Ich war im feinschmecker Resturant und da konnten die mich nicht mehr leiden. Vermutlich weil ich etwas von deren essen mitgehen lassen hab. Naja alle waren hinter mir her...
> Das hat mich ganze 10 Granaten gekostet bis endlich wieder ruhe war...
> ...


 
Ich hoffe das Restaurant war in Fallout und nicht im RL.....

Ich bin gestern auch sehr fündig gewesen...Rüstung/Helm/Pumpgun.....sowas Plasmagewehrähnliches....


*Wir wäre es denn mal mit ein paar Screens hier ???*

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Oktober 2010)

Och Menno, ich will endlich meine hart erworbene Powerrüstung tragen. Nur ich find den Ausbilderdödel nicht.    
Screens kommen noch. Lass mich nur noch ein wenig aufräumen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar Bilder von mir Viel Spaß beim anschauen 

*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX9 | 4xAA | 15x AF | HDR | Settings: Ultra High | 1680x1050*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Restaurant war in Fallout und nicht im RL.....
> 
> Ich bin gestern auch sehr fündig gewesen...Rüstung/Helm/Pumpgun.....sowas Plasmagewehrähnliches....
> 
> ...



Ähm ja gibts da nen UNTERSCHIED  

Nee das war auf dem Strip und ist das HQ der Feinschmecker. bzw war es.... 

So du willst screens du bekommst sie aber werde nicht neidisch.
Wegen Mangelnder Hygiene musste das Resturant geschlossen werden unter Protest der Angestellten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon einmal aufgefallen ? Die RNK hat einen guten Geschmack was ihre Behausungen angeht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu den nöächsten Haus bin ich mit dem schwärsten geschützen aufgebrochen die ich hatte. War aber unnötig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Nobody hat ein neues Hobby



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut manchmal wird es etwas viel was ich da so erlege...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich war da meine neue Begleidung mit dabei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soo was war immer so eure Begleitung ? Nen Roboter ?
Achja mir wurde auch von nem Mutanten angeboten das er mich begleiten will. Von so einen Dunklen da. Aber ich hab abgelehnt. Nun fragt aber nicht warum 

Jedenfalls hab ich eine Waffe gefunden da ist der MiniAtombomben werfer nur Spielzeug dagegen. Auch wenn es nicht so eine Flächenwirkung gibt. Aber damit hab ich ohne Probleme die Death Wind Hölen ausgeräumt.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2010)

@Nobody

Mach doch mal den Mod drauf 

Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel


----------



## HTimiH (30. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> Da bei mir vor kurzen der Speicher kaputt gegangen ist, kann ich Dir sagen, das NV auch mit 2GB in den höchsten Details läuft....
> 
> ...



Ich gebe es auf das Spiel ruckelfrei zu bekommen bin jetzt soviele
Möglichkeiten durchgegangen ohne Erfolg

- den d3d9.dll für ATI Fix ins Fallout NV Verzeichniss kopiert
- ältere ATI Treiber probiert
- neusten 10.10 mit Hotfix probiert
- im ATI Treiber verschiedene Einstellungen probiert
- alle Mainboard und Chipsatz Treiber noch einmal installiert
- Auflösungen und Details im Spiel verringert
- im Internet noch selbst bisschen recherchiert wobei
  bei dem Problem die Meinnungen aussernander gehen

Die einen meinen es liegt an der Grafikkarte sprich ATI/AMD selber
andere wiederrum sagen das eine defekte Hardware Schuld sei was bei mir aber nicht der Fall sein kann weil Metro 2033 mit fast den selben Einstellungen im Spiel läuft ruckelfrei
und zu guter letzt die Reihenfolge der Treiber Installation bei einer neuen
Windows Installation

Vielleicht mag mein PC das Spiel nicht oder ist des Umgekehrt? keine Ahnung

Danke für Eure Hilfe Tipps und Ratschläge

mfg
HTimiH


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Oktober 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf das Spiel ruckelfrei zu bekommen bin jetzt soviele
> Möglichkeiten durchgegangen ohne Erfolg
> 
> - den d3d9.dll für ATI Fix ins Fallout NV Verzeichniss kopiert
> ...



Die Hardware ist nicht Schuld...

Ich habe 2x 5770 im Crossfire....

Windows wird wohl schuld sein....einige andere berichteten hier, dass das Spiel sogar gar nicht starten wollte, bis sie Windows neu installiert hatten....

Das würde ich mal machen....

Das ist irgendein Fail mit Windows und den Treibern....

Eine Möglichkeit fällt mir noch ein...stell mal im CCC alles auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"

Mfg


----------



## geostigma (30. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe 2x 5770 im Crossfire....Mfg



schon mal nur mit 1Graka probiert?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2010)

so habe mir jetzt das Game bei Steam gekauft..der DL dauert noch 2,5 h..hemm Däumchen drehh


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Oktober 2010)

geostigma schrieb:


> schon mal nur mit 1Graka probiert?




Nö....warum sollte ich.. 

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nö....warum sollte ich..
> Mfg


 
Ich denke, dass er meint: weil Crossfire/SLI eine von vielen Möglichkeiten sein könnte warum es ruckelt


----------



## HTimiH (30. Oktober 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Hardware ist nicht Schuld...
> 
> Ich habe 2x 5770 im Crossfire....
> 
> ...




Mein Windows habe ich vor 1 Woche neu aufgesetzt und bis auf die aktuellen Treiber und Metro 2033 Fallout NV ist nichts drauf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Oktober 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @Nobody
> 
> Mach doch mal den Mod drauf
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas - Nude-Patch veröffentlicht - nackte Haut fürs Rollenspiel



Nöö wäre dann immer zu langweilig. Und die Typen in den Bars etc würden sie dann noch mehr anquatschen. Denn wenn man in so ner Kneipe rein kommt heist es schon hallo Süße etc.
Einmal wars ihr auch zu blöd da hat sie mal eben einen Umgelegt 
Leider kann ich sie nicht ins große Apartment in Lucky mit nehmen. Da muss ich sie immer im Tops abstellen. Da habe ich ja auch noch eins  
Oder eben bei meiner kleinen Ferienwohnung in der Wüsste.


@ Bumblebee Bei Rosstaeuscher ruckelt nichts... BEi ihm läuft es ohne Probleme. Das Ruckeln kommt von der fehlenden 4 Kern unsterstützung die es eigentlich geben soll. Wenn man eine Ini umschreibt ruckelt nichts mehr.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2010)

wenn nv endlich mal bei Steam geladen hat werde ich gleich den realistik mod draufziehen...welche mod habt ihr so am start..


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2010)

Fast alle die PCGames hier anbietet! Bis auf den 3rd Person Camera-Mod den hab ich nicht genommen.

Fallout: New Vegas-Mods - Die ersten empfehlenswerten Extras und Gimmicks für das Rollenspiel


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass er meint: weil Crossfire/SLI eine von vielen Möglichkeiten sein könnte warum es ruckelt





Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> @ Bumblebee Bei Rosstaeuscher ruckelt nichts... BEi ihm läuft es ohne Probleme. Das Ruckeln kommt von der fehlenden 4 Kern unsterstützung die es eigentlich geben soll. Wenn man eine Ini umschreibt ruckelt nichts mehr.



Wie Nobody schon sagt...bei mir läuft alles Perfekt....

ABER .... mir wird angezeigt, das alle 4 Kerne auch voll Dampf bekommen...

Ich habe die Anzeige beim Gamen auf dem Alphacool Display liegen....
_*Screens*_

Ein Besuch und Freundschaft bei denen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​bringt einem sowas ein....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
2 Treffer und Tschüss Todeskralle....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Mfg


----------



## henmar (30. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute, ich brauche eure hilfe:
bin gerade bei der mission "o mein papa" in der ich die großkhane überzeugen muss sich nicht mit der legion zu verbünden/bündniss zu beenden. 
nun suche ich hinweise, dass drogendealer in der legion verboten sind und habe Anders (einen drogenschmuggler) gefunden, der gekreuzigt wurde und mich bittet ihn zu befreien, allerdings kann ich das nicht. was muss ich tun?


----------



## Standeck (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad angefangen das Game zu spielen. Habe aber auch diese komischen Ruckler trotz über 60 FPS bei Max Details, 16 AF und 4x AA. Hab mir schon die d3d9.dll gezogen und installiert, ohne Erfolg. Spiele ich auf Mittleren Details geht es. Gibts schon was neues von Obsidian wegen dieser Problematik? Scheint ja nur auf NV Karten zu ruckeln.

(Eine 280 hat sich verabschiedet, ist nur noch eine drin. Sind also keine Mikroruckler)


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2010)

die ersten Minuten im Spiel sind doof aber nach ca. 2h nimmt das ganze fahrt auf...brauche noch zwei Monitore irgendwie ist alles so klein auf dem Screen..

macht ihr die Screens mit fraps?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Oktober 2010)

Nein durch Drücken der Druck Taste. Die screens findest du dann im Bethasoft Ordner. Die musst du dann nur noch im Format ändern und eben die Größe und schon kannst du sie hier hochladen.

oO Rosstaeuscher hat sich für den Dunklen Weg der macht entschiedenm dunkle Wolken werden über den Ödland aufziehen wo die Ödlander wohnen 

Ich hab übrigends die Option mit den guten versucht.

Aber was sehe ich da ? Du hast die Bruderschaft gefunden ? Wo findet man die ? Ich war dort wo sie mir angezeigt wurden. Dort hab ich nur ein paar Skorpione gefunden und das wars. Deswegen hab ich dann aus lauter Frust die Radio Station ausgeräumt.
Aber wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der mit so netten Spielzeug auf Toteskrallenjagt geht.  Ich brauche aber nur 1. Schuss danach kippt alles aus den Latschen. Wahrscheinlich weil ich eine andere Version habe 

Achso und gekreuzigte kann man nicht mehr Helfen die sind in der Regel schon so weit tot das es sinnlos ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2010)

achso brauche fraps garnicht..gut zu wissen..dann werde ich mal fleißich screens machen und laden..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nein durch Drücken der Druck Taste. Die screens findest du dann im Bethasoft Ordner. Die musst du dann nur noch im Format ändern und eben die Größe und schon kannst du sie hier hochladen.
> 
> oO Rosstaeuscher hat sich für den Dunklen Weg der macht entschiedenm dunkle Wolken werden über den Ödland aufziehen wo die Ödlander wohnen
> 
> ...




Ich habe mich auch für die Gute Seite entschieden....

Wozu kann man vorher Speichern ???

Hast eine PN....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Oktober 2010)

Gut Speichern ist eine möglichkeit. Allerdings halte ich die RNK für humaner als die Legion oder wer anderes. Mit ausnahme von den Anhängern. Wobei jeder Dreck am Stecken hat. 
Aber das merkt ihr schon noch. 
zz merken bei mir die Fraktionen aber nicht wie ich sie gegeneinader ausspiele und eigentlich nur für mich arbeite 

Na dann warte ich auch mal auf die PN


----------



## celli (31. Oktober 2010)

Also das Spiel ist echt nicht schlecht und macht mir auch mehr Spaß als Fallout 3 aber das ist Geschmackssache. Allerdings lief Fallout 3 bei mir Reibungslos währenddessen bei New vegas während des Spieles die ne Fehlermeldung wegen der MFC71.dll kommt dann läuft das Spiel zwar weiter aber 2-3 Minuten später stürzt es dann komplett ab.
Ist natürlich alles aktuell.
und ist es normal das auch nach dem dx9d.dll austausch die Framerate in Räumen böse einknickt? Das erlebe ich gerade in der Raketenbasis davor alles super auf max bei 60 fps udn in der Basis knapp 30 und da sind nur Guhle.
Ich hab nen q6600 und die neue Radeon 6850.


----------



## TheArival (31. Oktober 2010)

Und jetzt nach dem Update, wie ist da der Status bei euch ?.

Es soll ja FPS Probleme geben bei dem Spiel.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Oktober 2010)

Offensichtlich machen nur Nvidia Karten Probleme...

Wie gut, das ich ATI habe....

*Screens*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder. Ich werde aber gleich was hochladen das wird euch umhauen und nicht nur euch. 

Ich hab da was gefunden bewacht von 4 Kampfbots und 5 solchen kleinneren mit plasma.

Und wenn die weg sind hist es tschüss Mit allen feinden 

Mein tipp schaut euch mal in der nähe vom Atombomben Tes gelände um


----------



## Olaf Oktober (31. Oktober 2010)

Der 1.Screen sieht verdächtig nach Final Fantasy VII aus... da gabs ein Haus im Spiel, wo man ebenfalls in einem Raum mehrere Planeten an der Decke kreisen sehen konnte... auch mit Sternenhimmel... vielleicht erinnert sich ja jemand von Euch auch daran?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2010)

Also bin noch relativ am Anfang und luf da so rum und da sind ganz viele Legions die Pulverbanditen gefangen haben. Ich bin bei beiden Gruppen verhasst 
Soll ich einfach alle töten?
Hab schon alles mal ausprobiert  Und wenn ich die Gefangenen kill passiert auch nichts... Da steht nur das irgendeine Mission fehlgeschlagen geht (welche ich nich mal kenne)


----------



## celli (31. Oktober 2010)

@ Rosstaeuscher

das stimmt nicht ganz ich hatte mit meiner 6850 auch Probleme aber seit dem tausch der d39.dll läuft es merklich besser auch wenn es nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist das sich die Framerate wenn man auf ne nackte mauer starrt mal gerne halbiert 

Allerdings sind die abstürze nach der Neuinstallation sämtlicher Runtimes wohl Geschichte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr unbedingt mal so richtig kämpfen wollt dann leg ich euch den Steinbruch der RNK ganz nahe. Aber bringt dort am besten eure schwersten Waffen mit.
Warum ? darum die Mutter aller Todeskrallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Dunklere Ist die Mutter so ca 2x so groß und 4x so zäh wie normal. das gleiche trifft für das Mänchen zu. Das kommt von hinten angelatscht. das andere sind die kleinen. das ist nur ungeziffer.
Deshalb solltet ihr danach ausschau halten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn da gibts das hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit undf mit meinen neuen Fatman gabs dann toteskralen suflet ala Nobody.


----------



## strelok (31. Oktober 2010)

Fallout New Vegas erfüllt meine erwartungen voll und ganz. Aber was ich nicht verstehe,ist - Das bei meinem Notebook (AsusG73jw) das Game in sehr hohen Einstellungen bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080, 4xAA und 15xAF total flüssig läuft (natürlich mit dieser d3d9.dll Datei) und bei meinem PC geht das Game nur in hohen Einstellungen bei 1680x1050, 4xAA und 15xAF.
Denn wenn ich beim Pc in Sehr hohen Einstellungen Zocke, ruckelt es so stark, das es zb. beim herumlaufen in der Gegend allen 2sek ruckelt und wenn ich die f-Taste drücke, wo man die Ansicht individuell drehen kann, ruckelt es jede sekunde was nur geht. (und das trotz 2 gtx280er OC)


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Oktober 2010)

Auf meinem System ruckelt es meist und gibt temporäre Abstürtze (i5-750 @ 4ghz, GB P55m-UD4, 8GB DDR3, GTX260)

Leider erfüllt New Vegas nicht meine Erwartung. Es spielt sich fast exakt wie FO3, nur mit Wild West Flair. Ist zwar auch ganz nett, hätte mir aber etwas mehr Innovationen gewünscht.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (31. Oktober 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas erfüllt meine erwartungen voll und ganz. Aber was ich nicht verstehe,ist - Das bei meinem Notebook (AsusG73jw) das Game in sehr hohen Einstellungen bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080, 4xAA und 15xAF total flüssig läuft (natürlich mit dieser d3d9.dll Datei) und bei meinem PC geht das Game nur in hohen Einstellungen bei 1680x1050, 4xAA und 15xAF.
> Denn wenn ich beim Pc in Sehr hohen Einstellungen Zocke, ruckelt es so stark, das es zb. beim herumlaufen in der Gegend allen 2sek ruckelt und wenn ich die f-Taste drücke, wo man die Ansicht individuell drehen kann, ruckelt es jede sekunde was nur geht. (und das trotz 2 gtx280er OC)


 
glaub, das geht ganz einfach weg ;o
geh ma in den launcher, mach alles auf sehr hoch und dann gehst du zu den wassereinstellungen und machst wassermultisampler auf niedrig^^


----------



## MicroxD (1. November 2010)

So hab mir vor 2 Tagen das Game gekauft für Pc. 
Gleich Heim gekommen. Notebook anmachen, und das Spiel bei Steam aktivieren.
Das das Spiel nur  15 Minuten gedauert hat zu installieren hat mich gewundert.
Naja, egal!
Ich starte das Spiel. (Alle anderen Programme sind geschlossen) Drücke auf Neu (neu anfangen und so^^) und das Titelvideo fängt an. Ist ganz flüssig...weils auch nur ein Video ist :S.
Dann wacht man ja in diesen Gebäude bei dem Arzt auf. Und schon als ich den Mann gesehen habe hat das Spiel gehangen. Bei Fallout 3 war das Problem nie das sich das Spiel aufhing. Wieso dann nur in New Vegas? Die Voraussetzungen sind (FAST) die gleichen. An der Engine hat sich nichts geändert. Und zudem passen die Systemvoraussetzungen von meinen Gamernotebook perfekt -.-
Hier nochmal schnell mein System:

Windows Vista: Home Premium 64 Bit
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU  T5800  2.00 GHz 
               3 GB Ram
               NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT

Also die Systemforaussetzungen passen damit..ich habe sogar die Grafik bis in den Keller runter
geschraubt..trotzdem bleibt das Problem 
Eine Antwort wäre echt nett^^

-> neuste V. von Directx ist installiert
-> neuster Grafiktreiber ist auch installiert.


----------



## HTimiH (1. November 2010)

Sind Wir mal ehrlich

Das Spiel wurde schlammpig programmiet und es wurde ordentlich an 
der Qualitätssicherung gespaart so nach dem Motto
*der Patch wirds scho richten*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. November 2010)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Auf meinem System ruckelt es meist und gibt temporäre Abstürtze (i5-750 @ 4ghz, GB P55m-UD4, 8GB DDR3, GTX260)
> 
> Leider erfüllt New Vegas nicht meine Erwartung. Es spielt sich fast exakt wie FO3, nur mit Wild West Flair. Ist zwar auch ganz nett, hätte mir aber etwas mehr Innovationen gewünscht.



Also....am Anfang dachte ich...das ist ja Mau....

Aber jetzt....Du hast viel mehr Orte, viel mehr Quests und die Quests sind auch herausfordernder....



HTimiH schrieb:


> Sind Wir mal ehrlich
> 
> Das Spiel wurde schlammpig programmiet und es wurde ordentlich an
> der Qualitätssicherung gespaart so nach dem Motto
> *der Patch wirds scho richten*



Was heißt schlampig programmiert ???

Ich musste mich auch sehr oft mit Nvidia Programmierte Spiele herumschlagen....jetzt hat mal ATI die Nase vorn...




MicroxD schrieb:


> So hab mir vor 2 Tagen das Game gekauft für Pc.
> Gleich Heim gekommen. Notebook anmachen, und das Spiel bei Steam aktivieren.
> Das das Spiel nur  15 Minuten gedauert hat zu installieren hat mich gewundert.
> Naja, egal!
> ...



Deine Hardware ist ja ein bisschen am Limit....

Hast Du die Patches auch herunter geladen ???

Windows auf dem neuesten Stand ???


Nun mal mein Fazit:

*Ich spiele seit 39 STD !!!!*

*Ich habe nicht einen Absturz bisher und keine Ruckler !!!* *(nach Installation dieser dll.)*

*Ich spiele auf 1920x1080 Max. Details !!!*

*Mein Sys*


*AMD Phenom II 965 @ 3,9 Ghz*
*4 GB DDR 3*
*2x Saphire HD 5770 im Crossfire @ 940/1300*
*Windows 7 64bit
*
 
*Wie gesagt...ich habe keine Probleme und kann nicht behaupten, dass das Spiel schlampig programmiert ist....

Anscheinend haben aber Geforce Besitzer Schwierigkeiten....wer hat Schuld ??? 

Geforce mit schlampigen Treibern oder Fallout ???*

Wenn ich an Metro 2033 denke...da ist es umgekehrt...da haben nur Geforce Besitzer eine vernünftige Performance....oder darf ich an Crysis erinnern ???

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (1. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Also....am Anfang dachte ich...das ist ja Mau....
> 
> Aber jetzt....Du hast viel mehr Orte, viel mehr Quests und die Quests sind auch herausfordernder....
> 
> ...




Du Glücklicher wolln wir Rechner tauschen? 

Zur Info bin kein Geforce Besitzer sondern ATI bei mir ruckelt es mit oder ohne dll mit der selben Einstellung die du hast


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. November 2010)

Mit welchen Gruppen habt ihr euch angelegt (Legions, Pulverbanditen)?
Hab mich ausversehen mit beiden angelegt. Nervt schon wenn auf einmal 1000 Legions kommen und dich tot ballern


----------



## HTimiH (1. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mit welchen Gruppen habt ihr euch angelegt (Legions, Pulverbanditen)?
> Hab mich ausversehen mit beiden angelegt. Nervt schon wenn auf einmal 1000 Legions kommen und dich tot ballern



Bin bei beiden verrufen


----------



## debalz (1. November 2010)

In 3 Tagen will mich die RNK umlegen - wie kann ich meinen Ruf verbessern? 
geiles Spiel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rizzard (1. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt mal so richtig kämpfen wollt dann leg ich euch den Steinbruch der RNK ganz nahe. Aber bringt dort am besten eure schwersten Waffen mit.



Also ich war heute mal an einem Ort (könnte der Steinbruch gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher) und dort sah ich auch ca. 5 Todeskrallen auf einem Haufen. Allerdings weis ich nicht ob diese beiden Rießenviecher auch dabei waren.

Ich hab nämlich einen großen Bogen um die Biester gemacht, da ich bislang noch keine brauchbare Waffe gefunden habe.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. November 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher wolln wir Rechner tauschen?
> 
> Zur Info bin kein Geforce Besitzer sondern ATI bei mir ruckelt es mit oder ohne dll mit der selben Einstellung die du hast



Hast Du mal die Tipps auf der Startseite durch ???

Mein OS habe ich aber auch vor 2 Wochen neu aufgesetzt...vielleicht liegt es daran...

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (1. November 2010)

Also ich versteh es nicht. Ich dödel nun auch schon einige (Spiel)Stunden durch die Wüste. Das Aufkommen der NPCs und/oder sonstiges Getier in großen Gruppen hab ich zur Genüge hinter mir. Wenn ich die Settings noch weiter nach rechts schiebe, kommen die Slider an der Seite vom Monitor raus, will heissen alles auf Max bei einer Auflösung von 1920*1200. Und es ruckelt nix. Und nein, ich habe diese ominöse dll nicht installiert, weil ich schon gerne mit dem Shaderpackage 3 spielen will und nicht mit so einem abgespeckten Grafikmatschekuchenmix. Dazu hab ich ja meine GTX285. Soviel zum Thema NV-Karten sind generell davon betroffen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## HTimiH (1. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Tipps auf der Startseite durch ???
> 
> Mein OS habe ich aber auch vor 2 Wochen neu aufgesetzt...vielleicht liegt es daran...
> 
> Mfg




Habe schon alles Mögliche probiert auch die Tipss auf der Startseite und mein OS ist auch 2-3 Wochen alt


----------



## Rizzard (1. November 2010)

Ich bin heute beim Staudamm angekommen. Das Teil ist ja mal sowas von rießig.

Nur irgend wie gibts da drin überhaupt nichts zu tun. 
Kommt man da erst später durch ne Quest eigentlich hin, oder hab ich die richtige Person da drin nur noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. November 2010)

@ FreaksLikeMe du willst wissen bei welchen Gruppen ?
Nun zählen wir mal auf.

Die Pulverbanditen wollen mich am liebsten Tot sehen. Allerding werden die das nicht mehr schaffen da die meisten von dennen schon trakische Unfälle hatten. Die sind mir wärend schiesübungen immer in die Schussbahn gelaufen.

Die Unholte sind nicht mehr gut auf mich zu sprechen ich vermute das liegt daran weil ich ihren Anführer erschossen habe.

Die Vipern mögen mich aus Prinzip nicht. Aber naja egal.

Die Legion mag mich auch nicht mehr und nervt mich mit Attentäter. Aber um die kümmert sich meine Begleitung.

Die RNK überwacht mich ständig aber mag mich noch.

House mag mich auch noch zumal ich ihm den Chip gebracht habe. Aber mal sehen ich habe dort gespeichert. 

Naja und die Bumser und anderen kleineren Städte mögen mich auch weil ich den hin und wieder helfe.

Und gestern habe ich noch die Bruderschaft endeckt und musste nichtmal meine Begleitung dafür wechseln. Die haben die Tür mal eben auf gehabt da bin ich mal rein spaziert. Aber ich musste ein paar kleinere Aufträge erledigen für die aber egal mal sehen ob es dort noch was zu holen gibt.

Derzeit suche ich dringend nach 1-2 kleinen Atomboben um die Todeskrallen auszu Radieren. Das ist am günstigsten und schnellsten denke ich.

Den Staudamm habe ch noch nicht besucht aber nach meinen Infos soll sich dort der Oberbefehlshaber der RNK befinden.


----------



## strelok (1. November 2010)

Allso wenn das bei mir so weiergeht sehe ich da schon 50 Stunden Spielzeit und aufwärts. Das Game ist echt seien Preis wert und wenn man da noch die AT-Uncut Version hat, so wie ich, machts gleich nochmal mehr Spass. 

Aber ohne diese ,,d3d9.dll,, Datei würde es ja kaum  bei jemanden laufen, oder? Das die Entwickler sowas nicht merken. Bei mir würde es ohne diese Datei so um die 20Fps herumruckeln. Bei meinem PC habe ich jetz die Grafikeinstellungen so zwischen Hoch und Sehr Hoch angelegt und jetzt läuft das Game auch zu 95% ruckelfrei. Aber mit einer gtx280 läuft das Game gar nicht. Im SLi verbund geht´s gerade. Kann es sein das Fallout-NW bei Ati Grakas besser läuft? Denn wenn ich mich an Fallout3 zurückerinnere, war das glaube ich genau umgekehrt. Da lief es auf NV-Grakas besser. (auf einer gtx280 zb.lief Fallout 3 einwandfrei)


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (1. November 2010)

ich komm gar net zum spielen heute ;o
versuch grad mein "paintskill" zu verbessern^^


----------



## ThoR65 (1. November 2010)

Södele, nun darf ich sie tragen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues Spielzeug für den Nahkampf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines meiner Snipergewehre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine kleine Panzerwumme (mit Brand-Muni) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes werd ich mir eine neue Begleitercrew zusammenstellen. Dann noch das letzte Teil (RPR) für die Bruderschaft besorgen. Und dann ab in die Waffenfabrik. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. November 2010)

Hahaha die guten alten Gruppen. Ist auch geil wenn man zum infiltirieren das outfit der gruppe anzieht und man dann fertig ist und aufeinmal alle deine freunde auf dich schießen und du denkst nur äh watn nu lot  und kurz bevor du stirbst checkst du es dann. 

Zur Spielzeit kann ich nix sagen, aber ich glaub man muss das game schon 1 2 mal spielen, 1 nur wenn man nach der hq weiter spielen kann.

Mein sys sieht ihr ja unten und ich musste auf mittel stellen damit es nich leggt wie sau. Ich werd mal die dll probieren , was passiert bei der genau l? Kann ich dann noch auf high und guter grafik spielen oder alles matsch?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. November 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Södele, nun darf ich sie tragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH...Ein Mitglied der Bruderschaft...



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hahaha die guten alten Gruppen. Ist auch geil wenn man zum infiltirieren das outfit der gruppe anzieht und man dann fertig ist und aufeinmal alle deine freunde auf dich schießen und du denkst nur äh watn nu lot  und kurz bevor du stirbst checkst du es dann.
> 
> Zur Spielzeit kann ich nix sagen, aber ich glaub man muss das game schon 1 2 mal spielen, 1 nur wenn man nach der hq weiter spielen kann.
> 
> Mein sys sieht ihr ja unten und ich musste auf mittel stellen damit es nich leggt wie sau. Ich werd mal die dll probieren , was passiert bei der genau l? Kann ich dann noch auf high und guter grafik spielen oder alles matsch?



Also eigentlich solltest Du auf High spielen können...die dll sorgt dafür, das wenn zuviele NPC`s auf einen Fleck sind, dass das Spiel Ruckelt....

Mfg


----------



## strelok (1. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mein sys sieht ihr ja unten und ich musste auf mittel stellen damit es nich leggt wie sau. Ich werd mal die dll probieren , was passiert bei der genau l? Kann ich dann noch auf high und guter grafik spielen oder alles matsch?




Bei deinem System muss das Game mit der d3d9.dll Datei auf max. Einstellungen flüssigst zu zocken sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. November 2010)

Vu





Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> AHHH...Ein Mitglied der Bruderschaft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is das nich der Befehl toggleemotions?


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

Wurde bei New Vegas eigentlich ein Weiterspielen nach dem Ende eingebaut?
Sollte dem nicht so sein, habe ich mir überlegt das Game etwa bis 80-90% in der Hauptstory zu spielen, und dann erst so richtig auf Entdeckungstour zu gehen.
Allerdings weis man auf diese Art eben nicht, wann das Spiel endet, und ehe man sich versieht rollt der Abspann über den Bildschirm.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wurde bei New Vegas eigentlich ein Weiterspielen nach dem Ende eingebaut?
> Sollte dem nicht so sein, habe ich mir überlegt das Game etwa bis 80-90% in der Hauptstory zu spielen, und dann erst so richtig auf Entdeckungstour zu gehen.
> Allerdings weis man auf diese Art eben nicht, wann das Spiel endet, und ehe man sich versieht rollt der Abspann über den Bildschirm.


 
Leider nicht...es gibt aber schon einen Mod dafür....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (2. November 2010)

Ich habs mir jetzt auch zugelegt.Leider bin ich noch auf Arbeit
bin echt gespannt wie es sich so spielen lässt und hoffentlich lohnt es sich


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. November 2010)

Läuft das Game nur über Steam?

Hat mal jmd den download Link für die dll


----------



## Papzt (2. November 2010)

Da steht alles bei
Bugfixes und Workarounds


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. November 2010)

Danke,

n Kollege von mir will auch das Spiel und ich komme günstig an uk spiele.
Kann man die UK Version auch auf Deutsch zocken?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Läuft das Game nur über Steam?
> 
> Hat mal jmd den download Link für die dll


 
Wieso schaut niemand auf den Startfred.......da steht doch alles....




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> n Kollege von mir will auch das Spiel und ich komme günstig an uk spiele.
> Kann man die UK Version auch auf Deutsch zocken?


 
Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen....auf der Deutschen Version ist nur Deutsch drauf...wie wäre es denn mit der AT Version ??? Die ist Uncut !!!

Übrigends....Cut ist nur der Schaden bei Menschen...Tiere kann man zerlegen....


Ach so...der Befehl toggleemotions nimmt die Mimik aus den Gesichtern...die dll nicht...

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. November 2010)

Ja klar is die AT uncut, aber in UK sind sie erstens günstiger UND ich komm nochmal günstiger als eh schon ran


----------



## Papzt (2. November 2010)

Yaj...ich installiere es gerade  
9Minuten 15 Sekunden
E: und los gehts


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Yaj...ich installiere es gerade
> 9Minuten 15 Sekunden
> E: und los gehts


 

Na denn ... Viel Spaß 

Ich habe die Karte mal aufgedeckt (geht ab LV 20) ..... 

OHOHOH....viel mehr Orte als bei Fallout 3..... und Erheblich mehr Quests.....

Wenn Du einen Quest erledigen willst...dann bekommst Du an Deinem Zielort schon wieder welche....

BSP:

Ich habe eine RNK Station Endeckt, wo auch ein Flüchtlingslager ist....

Die beauftragen mich:

Zusätzliche Soldaten bei den großen Camps ( 3 Camps muss man besuchen) zu besorgen
Nachschub an Essen und Trinken zu besorgen (3 Höhlen müssen erkundet werden)
Medizinische Bücher zu besorgen
Die Rätselhaften Morde aufklären
Bei einem großen RNK Camp bekam ich dann nicht gleich Soldaten, sondern..

Einen Verschollenen Nachschubtrupp zu suchen
an 5 Ranger Stationen neue Codes vorbei zu bringen
einen Medizindieb aufzuspüren
Wenn das nicht erledigt ist .... keine Soldaten...

Dabei Latscht man quer über die Karte und entdeckt immer neue Orte, wo wieder Aufträge warten.....

Und ein Auftrag zieht auch wieder Folge Aufträge mit....

Es ist einfach nur Geil !!!

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

Das was du gerade beschrieben hast, da war ich auch schon. Da sinds wirklich ne Menge Aufträge.

Hab heute Schlagringe bekommen, die nennen sich "Love and Hate". Die Dinger haben nen heftigen Schadenswert.
Allerdings ist Nahkampf nicht mein Ding.

Mal ne Frage, lohnt es sich in Vegas rein zu gehen, oder sollte man erst davor die Wüste abgraßen?


----------



## Jagiełło (2. November 2010)

jo das tät mich auch mal interessieren^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. November 2010)

Ihr müsst sogar nach Vegas. Dort sitzt Mr House der der die Fäden zieht. Auserdem gibts da ne Menge Kronkorken etc. 
Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich auch schon alleine wegen der leute dort. 

Wenn es euch zu teuer ist dann geht zu den einen Laden wo der Junge den Ausrufer macht. (weiß nicht wie der heißt.) Der eine macht euch für 500 einen Vegas pass.


----------



## HTimiH (2. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na denn ... Viel Spaß
> 
> Ich habe die Karte mal aufgedeckt (geht ab LV 20) .....
> 
> ...



Die Quest *Einen Verschollenen Nachschubtrupp zu suchen* ist nicht ohne
da heisst es aufpassen........


----------



## HTimiH (2. November 2010)

Gibt es einen Mod mit der man die Anzahl der Begleiter erhöhen kann?
Momentan kann man nur 2 mitnehmen oder?

Reise mit Victoria und Ed-e herum würde noch gerne Cass und einen Arzt aus 
Freeside mitnehmen würde auch dafür Ed daheim lassen

Victoria haut echt gut rein mit ihrer Powerfaust


----------



## ThoR65 (2. November 2010)

Also ich hab mich entschieden ED-E zu behalten und nur Raul in die Wüste zu schicken. Wird durch Cass ersetzt. ED-E behalte ich aus einem sehr guten Grund: mit den erweiterten Wahrnehmungssensoren hat man Gegner schon auf dem Radar, obwohl absolut null Sichtkontakt besteht (nicht mal mit Fernglas oder Snipervisir). So kann man sich wunderbar durch die Gegnerreihen schleichen ohne einen einzigen Schuss abzugeben. 



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. November 2010)

Und wie sieht das mt schnell Reise aus ? Sobald man Gegner merkt ist da nichts damit. Mich würde das etwas stören wenn man erst zig gegner umnieten muss damit man woanders hin kann.

Ich behalte meine Cass. Mit einer guten Panzerung einer guten Distanz Waffe. (Panzerbüchse) Und einen guten Messer ist sie nicht zu toppen. So brauche ich mich um ungeziffer nicht zu kümmern. Erst ab den Großen Rad Skorpionen oder mehreren solcher großen Fliegen mit den Gelben Flügeln muss ich mal ne Waffe ziehen alles andere macht sie.


----------



## Papzt (2. November 2010)

Also Fazit nach....ein paar Stunden...genial 
Allein schon, dass man mit Kimme und Korn ziehlen kann ist super. Atmo ist wie gehabt klasse.
Momentan bin ich noch in Goodsprings und schau mcih da um. Werde dann mal die Quest mit Ringo machen


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich bin schon wieder sooooo nett in dem Spiel, so dass ich bestimmt demnächst Heilig gesprochen werde...
> 
> ABER
> 
> ...



Die passende Waffe hatte ich schnell gefunden, nur habe ich noch keine Muni.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

Wenn man hier immer so liest, was da manche schon für Waffen gefunden haben, könnte man richtig neidisch werden.

Ich werd wohl demnächst mal in Vegas rein schnuppern, mal schaun ob ich da was finde.

PS: ich hab erst einen Begleiter (Veronika), weis garnicht wo ihr immer die ganzen Begleiter her habt^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2010)

Es ist doch Geil, das man jetzt auch Std. lang Tauchen kann....
*Faszinierende Unterwasserwelt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mfg


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2010)

Ich bin bisher nicht in Vegas gewesen sondern habe bisher hauptsächlich den Südwesten erkundet.

Rosstaeuscher: Wo hast du die B-29 gefunden?


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher nicht in Vegas gewesen sondern habe bisher hauptsächlich den Südwesten erkundet.



Auf jedenfall halt ich mich in nächster Zeit vom Nordosten fern. Da ist es mir doch zu "gewagt".

Werd mich wohl auch etwas mehr auf den Süden konzentrieren.

@Rossi: Wie kann man so lang tauchen. Gibts da Taucherflaschen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher nicht in Vegas gewesen sondern habe bisher hauptsächlich den Südwesten erkundet.
> 
> Rosstaeuscher: Wo hast du die B-29 gefunden?





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall halt ich mich in nächster Zeit vom Nordosten fern. Da ist es mir doch zu "gewagt".
> 
> Werd mich wohl auch etwas mehr auf den Süden konzentrieren.
> 
> @Rossi: Wie kann man so lang tauchen. Gibts da Taucherflaschen?




Es gibt dazu einen Quest, wo Du die B29 suchen sollst....

Dazu bekommst Du ein Tauchgerät, das man behalten darf...

Man muss allerdings nach Nordosten.....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. November 2010)

Die Liegt in den Großen See den man auch auf der Karte sieht. Der gehört zu einer Aufgabe wo man ihn bergen muss. 

Rosstaeuscher hättest du den screen früher gebostet hätte ich gewusst wo man die schwimmkörber anbringen muss....

Aber egal jetzt weiß ichs auch


----------



## MicroxD (2. November 2010)

Ich hab das Fallout new vegas für Steam. (ist ja logisch :>)
werden da die Patches automatisch installiert (gedownloadet) oder 
muss man die iwo downloaden? D:


----------



## namoet (2. November 2010)

MicroxD schrieb:


> Ich hab das Fallout new vegas für Steam. (ist ja logisch :>)
> werden da die Patches automatisch installiert (gedownloadet) oder
> muss man die iwo downloaden? D:



patches werden automatisch rutergeladen, deswegen find ich steam genial, braucht man nicht selber suchen. bei einigen bugs musst du aber selber hand anlegen (s. startseite). bei mir hats auch bei vielen npcs stark geruckelt, abhilfe .dll 

zur qauli: ich zock mit meinem sys alles volle pulle, ohne ruckeln und bei kjonstant 60 fps (vsync). wenn neue gegenden geladen werden sinkt die fps ein bischen aber nur kurz.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn man hier immer so liest, was da manche schon für Waffen gefunden haben, könnte man richtig neidisch werden.
> 
> Ich werd wohl demnächst mal in Vegas rein schnuppern, mal schaun ob ich da was finde.
> 
> PS: ich hab erst einen Begleiter (Veronika), weis garnicht wo ihr immer die ganzen Begleiter her habt^^



vegas find ich voll geil. bin da obwohl ich erst schon seit 24h (spielzeit) zocke. ich hab den hauptquest weiter verfolgt und dann muss man natürlich nach vegas. dort bekommt man dann wieder einen haufen neuer aufgaben.

begleiteter hab ich bisher nur boone und eddy. diese victoria konnt ich dann nicht mehr mitnehmen. ich zock aber eigentlich lieber alleine, macht mehr spass die monster selber zu killen 

blickt eigentlich einer von euch diese blöde karawanenspiel? ich check das irgendwie nicht(hab aber auch nicht versucht mich in die anleitung reinzulesen )

wieviel achievements hab ihr eigentlich schon? ( bei welcher spielzeit?) bin bei neun achievements bei 24h.

24h!!!! und ich hab das gefühl ich könnte noch mindestens 75 zocken von den quests her. die investition hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. November 2010)

Vegas ist beeindruckender als F3 imo.

Der typische Fallout-Humor. Einfach herrlich:


----------



## henmar (2. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Weil ich sehr Nett zu jemanden war, wurde ich jemanden vorgestellt und der Handelt unter anderem mit WAFFEN und RÜSTUNGEN !!!


wen meinst du?



das spiel ist einfach nur geil, ich habe das spiel 8 tage und habe schon 42h
 gespielt , das hat noch kein spiel geschafft mich solange zu fesseln. 
ps: heute auf stufe 30 gekommen  und bisher größtenteils alles erkundet und die seltenen waffen gesucht


morgen kommen dann auch ein paar screens von mir (wie bekommt man die  eigentlich in der quali geschrumpft? sieht bei mir dann immer pixelig  aus)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. November 2010)

henmar schrieb:


> wen meinst du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Veronica....

Und ich bin bei 42 Std.

Bin in Vegas nur in den Vororten gewesen....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2010)

Ich bilde mit meinen 15h Spielzeit wohl eher das Schlusslicht.
Ich habe somit noch einiges zu entdecken.

Bislang hats einfach noch nicht zu mehr Spielzeit gereicht, obwohl ich gern mehr gezockt hätte.

@topic:
Habt ihr schon diesen Typen getroffen, der einem von dem "Schatz" erzählt?


----------



## Papzt (3. November 2010)

> Ich bilde mit meinen 15h Spielzeit wohl eher das Schlusslicht.


Falsch....ich habe gerade mal knapp 5 Stunden auf dem Tacho...
naja habs ja auch gestern erst geholt.
Leider hab ich bis Freitag auch keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken 
So ein geiles Spiel


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Falsch....ich habe gerade mal knapp 5 Stunden auf dem Tacho...
> naja habs ja auch gestern erst geholt.


 
Siehst du, und ich bin schließlich seit Release dabei.

Wie offenbart mir Veronika eigentlich ihren speziellen Händler, bzw. inwiefern muss ich nett zu ihr sein?
Schlägt dir mir das irgend wann vor, nach zich Stunden des Kampfes, oder muss ich das durch spezielle Konversation aus ihr raus kitzeln, oder muss ich sie mal hinter das nächste Gestrüpp schleppen und ihr zeigen wo der Hammer hängt?


----------



## Papzt (3. November 2010)

Wenn ich erstmal soweit bin.....
Verpass ich was in Nipton irgendwas, wenn ich nur den Auftrag von dem Legions Anföööhrer mache?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Siehst du, und ich bin schließlich seit Release dabei.
> 
> Wie offenbart mir Veronika eigentlich ihren speziellen Händler, bzw. inwiefern muss ich nett zu ihr sein?
> Schlägt dir mir das irgend wann vor, nach zich Stunden des Kampfes, oder muss ich das durch spezielle Konversation aus ihr raus kitzeln, oder muss ich sie mal hinter das nächste Gestrüpp schleppen und ihr zeigen wo der Hammer hängt?


 

Hast ne PN...

Mfg


----------



## Ratty0815 (3. November 2010)

So Jungs & Mädels, 

wie ihr inzwischen schon wisst läuft das Game ja endlich bei mir, nur sind die Ruckler bei mehreren NPC echt nimmer Lustig.
ich habe auch versucht die dll ins Hauptverzeichnis des Spiel zu kopieren.
Ok das klappt auch! (Wäre schlimm wenn ich schon da scheitern würde!)

Sobald ich den Launcher Starte, wird auch die Grafikkarte "neu" als 7900Gs erkannt, ok soll ja so sein.

Meine Grafikeinstellungen wieder auf Ultra mit 1920x1200 und bei Wassersync auf niedrigste Einstellung.
Antialiassnig = OFF
Anisotropic Filter = OFF

Aber wenn ich nun Fallout New Vegas starten will geht der Launcher zu und der Rechner tut nur so als ob er Fallout läd.
Es passiert danach nämlich nix.

Dachte mir ok, schauste mal in Task-Manager & was musste ich da sehen...
Nix

Sprich das Game startet mit der dll überhaupt nicht!
Habe extra beide ausprobiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Bin ich den die einzig arme Sau, bei der das Game einen vor dem Start schon Stresslevel 20 bietet? 

Soweit ist das Game schon echt genial, wie halt Fallout 3 "damals" auch.
Bin aber allerdings voll unterwegs & habe bisher keine Großartigen Waffen gefunden.
Mal schauen was da noch so geht!

Aber evtl. weiß noch jemand Rat!

Mercy an alle die im postapokalyptischen New Vegas umher Wandern!

Lg
Ratty


----------



## Papzt (3. November 2010)

> Bin ich den die einzig arme Sau, bei der das Game einen vor dem Start schon Stresslevel 20 bietet?


Entweder macht ihr irgendetwas falsch, oder ich habe unendlich viel Glück Bei allen Spielen, bei denen die meisten Probleme haben, funzt es bei mir einwandfrei 
Nur diese Performanceeinbrüche habe ich auch und bekomm sie nicht weg...


> Bin aber allerdings voll unterwegs & habe bisher keine Großartigen Waffen gefunden.


Wo bist du gerade?


> Soweit ist das Game schon echt genial, wie halt Fallout 3 "damals" auch.


Noch besser


----------



## debalz (3. November 2010)

Also ganz ohne Ruckler läufts bei mir auch nicht aber seit der .dll ist alles besser geworden - nur wenn ich jetzt in den Himmel schaue oder im Nahkampf als in Brand setze ruckelts bissje.
Muss mich jedesmal von dem Spiel wegreißen damit noch genug Schlaf zwischen NewVegas und meiner Arbeit im Büro liegt - hätte auch gerne mehr Zeit dafür! Leider liegen die Feiertage diesjahr ganz beschissen

Was mir aufgefallen ist: wenn ich ein Superstimpak nehme geht meine Tragekapazität oder wie das heißt um 10 Gewichtseinheiten zurück und ich muss plötzlich was abladen oder meine Begleiter beladen! Komisch - gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit ohne Cheat die Tragekapazität zu erhöhen??


----------



## Papzt (3. November 2010)

> Muss mich jedesmal von dem Spiel wegreißen damit noch genug Schlaf zwischen NewVegas und meiner Arbeit im Büro liegt


Genauso gehts mir auch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. November 2010)

*Gähn !!! Muss erst einmal Wach werden....*




Ratty0815 schrieb:


> So Jungs & Mädels,
> 
> wie ihr inzwischen schon wisst läuft das Game ja endlich bei mir, nur sind die Ruckler bei mehreren NPC echt nimmer Lustig.
> ich habe auch versucht die dll ins Hauptverzeichnis des Spiel zu kopieren.
> ...


 
Hast Du die dll. auch nur ins "Fallout" Verzeichnis kopiert ???....woanders gehört die nicht hin....

Sind die Patches runter gelanden und Installiert ??? Schau mal lieber nach, weil ein Patch die Startschwierigkeiten beheben sollte....




Papzt schrieb:


> Entweder macht ihr irgendetwas falsch, oder ich habe unendlich viel Glück Bei allen Spielen, bei denen die meisten Probleme haben, funzt es bei mir einwandfrei
> Nur diese Performanceeinbrüche habe ich auch und bekomm sie nicht weg...


 
Bei mir funktionieren auch immer alle Spiele Einwandfei....

Hast Du Dir mal die Tips auf dem Startfred angesehen ??? Da sind Links zur Problemlösung hinterlegt....




debalz schrieb:


> Also ganz ohne Ruckler läufts bei mir auch nicht aber seit der .dll ist alles besser geworden - nur wenn ich jetzt in den Himmel schaue oder im Nahkampf als in Brand setze ruckelts bissje.
> Muss mich jedesmal von dem Spiel wegreißen damit noch genug Schlaf zwischen NewVegas und meiner Arbeit im Büro liegt - hätte auch gerne mehr Zeit dafür! Leider liegen die Feiertage diesjahr ganz beschissen
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: wenn ich ein Superstimpak nehme geht meine Tragekapazität oder wie das heißt um 10 Gewichtseinheiten zurück und ich muss plötzlich was abladen oder meine Begleiter beladen! Komisch - gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit ohne Cheat die Tragekapazität zu erhöhen??


 

Das mit dem Stimpak ist so lange wie der "Effekt" für das Stimpak anhält.

Du bekommst doch immer die Meldung "Der Effekt hat nachgelassen..." Bei allen Medis ist eine Wirkungsdauer angegeben zur Regeneration...in dem Moment hast Du Einschränkungen....

Wozu Cheats ???.....Du kannst Doch deine Spezial Fähigkeiten über die Stufen erhöhen....oder ein Implantat kaufen....oder "Starker Rücken" auswählen.....

Oder Du gibst überflüssige Gegenstände Deinen Begleitern zum Tragen...


Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (3. November 2010)

Das Leben in der Wüste ist hart. Ewig dieses "lauf dahin und erledige das, danach geh hierhin und töte jenen oder bringe mir 2 Stücke Schwarzwälder-Kirschtorte..." nee nee.. so nicht. Ich will ab und an meinen Spaß.

*Erstmal die Auserwählte anmachen und Reaktion abwarten. Ok, scheint zu klappen.  *
*In freudiger Erwartung stehen wir vor Ihrer Tür und klopfen höflich an..* ​

*Doch halt...! Sorry Kumpel, Du musst draußen bleiben.* ​​
*Okay, das lässt man(n) sich nicht 2mal sagen* ​​
*Nun aber husch husch ins warme Bettchen.* ​​
*Alles was danach passiert unterliegt dem Jugendschutz und wird deshalb nicht veröffentlicht.*    
*Am nächsten Morgen ging es mir aber bedeutend besser.* 
mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Papzt (3. November 2010)

> Hast Du Dir mal die Tips auf dem Startfred angesehen ??? Da sind Links zur Problemlösung hinterlegt....


Ja...aber noch nicht alle. werd dann später mal probieren ob noch etwas klappt


----------



## debalz (3. November 2010)

> Das mit dem Stimpak ist so lange wie der "Effekt" für das Stimpak anhält.
> 
> Du bekommst doch immer die Meldung "Der Effekt hat nachgelassen..." Bei allen Medis ist eine Wirkungsdauer angegeben zur Regeneration...in dem Moment hast Du Einschränkungen....



Also mit Effekt ist dann die Dauer gemeint, bis sich die vom jeweiligen Item zur Verfügung gestellte Wirkung eingestellt hat und in dieser Zeit kann die Einschränkung stattfinden??
 Irgendwie unlogisch - wenn ich mitten im Kampf ein Superstimpak einwerfe und dann erstmal unbeweglich weil überladen bin!?
Naja - werde das nochmal checken..

Kann übrigens das zocken mit Kopfhörer empfehlen, viele Sounds und Nebengeräusche kommen dann noch besser raus und geben der Atmo noch einen Kick!!


----------



## Ratty0815 (3. November 2010)

Ja klar habe ich mir den Startpost & die dazugehörigen Links genauer durch gelesen.

Die dll hatte ich nur ins Hauptverzeichnis des Spieles kopiert! (C:\Games\FalloutNV <--bei mir)
Die Patches sind beide drauf & seit dem 260.99 Nvidia-Treiber sind die Ruckler auch merklich zurück gegangen.
Soweit ist es ja auch Spielbar.

Wo bin ich gerade:
Naja Black Hill habe ich entdeckt, aber noch nicht abgeschlossen, da der Mangel an guten Waffen meine Aussicht auf Erfolg schmälert!

Bin mom. a weng am Wüste am Abklappern & habe die erste Begleiterin bei der 188 gefunden.

Habe noch ein paar Quest offen, da ich mich ein wenig steigern muss --> zur Zeit Level 10

Naja es läuft ja soweit, halbwegs.

Soweit bin ich:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja so wie es aussieht muss ich mit den NPC-Ruckler leben oder evtl. mal das mit der Mimik der NPC ausprobieren.

Aber Danke für die offenen Ohren & Augen.

So & nun gehts ab auf die Spätschicht, da mach ich heute Level 8 (=Std.) Voll

So Long...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. November 2010)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Ja klar habe ich mir den Startpost & die dazugehörigen Links genauer durch gelesen.
> 
> Die dll hatte ich nur ins Hauptverzeichnis des Spieles kopiert! (C:\Games\FalloutNV <--bei mir)
> Die Patches sind beide drauf & seit dem 260.99 Nvidia-Treiber sind die Ruckler auch merklich zurück gegangen.
> ...


 
Bei mir liegt das Game im Steam Ordner....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (3. November 2010)

Tja.....wenn man es gekauft hat sollte es da auch sein....


----------



## debalz (3. November 2010)

Jo - hab auch erst verzweifelt bei c\programme geschaut aber da wars nicht - sollte auf jedenfall im Steam Ordner sein.


----------



## Tobucu (3. November 2010)

Ich muß schon sagen ist das ein geiles Game.
Bin noch nicht sehr weit, hab den Vorgänger nicht gespielt, aber ich steh auf RPG`s. 
Probleme mit der Performance hab ich keine, läuft Wunderbar auf meinen System.


----------



## Standeck (3. November 2010)

Geiles Game. Gefällt mir sogar noch besser als der dritte Teil.

Diese Ruckler habe ich aber immer noch. Wäre möglich das das Nachladeruckler sind. Auf meinem zweiten Monitor habe ich die Sidebar mit einem Graka Gadget, das zeigt mir auch die Auslastung des Grafikspeichers. Und wenn ich normal die Landschaft anschaue habe ich 350 MB Last, nach oben gucken verringert die Last auf 250 MB. Dann wieder runterschauen, dann ruckelts und der Speicher schießt dann direkt nach dem Ruckeln wieder auf 350 MB. Ich könnt mich irren, sieht aber so aus als wenn das Spiel den Speicher gleich wieder leerräumt wenn man in eine andere Richtung kuckt, sprich das was nicht gesehen wird muß bei einem schnellen Dreher wieder in den Speicher geladen werden was die Ruckler verursacht. So weit meine Theorie.

Kanns evtl. am OS liegen? Ich nehme z.b. Vista x64. Schreibt mal jeder der nach mir postet bitte sein OS, Graka und obs ruckelt oder nicht. Vielleicht gibts ja einen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2010)

Ich hätte mir heute auch mal das Scharfschützengewehr kaufen können, welches stark dem M95 ähnelt, allerdings waren mir ca. 5000 Korken dann doch zuviel des guten.


----------



## Ratty0815 (3. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt das Game im Steam Ordner....
> 
> Mfg



ich habe bei der Installation das Game in meinen Spieleordner installiert und nicht den Vorgegebenen. 
Könnte es daran liegen?
Das nochmal deinstallieren und in den Vorgegebenen installieren und nochmal von vorne Anfangen?
Nein Danke!
Vor allem hat Steam erkannt das ich nicht den Standardpfad gewählt habe.

Ich teste die nächsten Tage des mal mit der Mimik

Aber danke fürs Misstrauen 

Ich weiß ja nun mal leider das es im PC Sektor mehr zu Raubkopien kommt als auf Konsolen, doch würde ich mir bei einer Raub,- oder Sicherheitskopie, wie es gerne als Schutzbehauptung dargestellt wird, nicht Hilfe in einem Forum suchen.
Sondern wenn ich schon die Quellen hätte um an so was ran zu kommen, mich auch in solcher Scene um Hilfe bemühen.

So Long...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2010)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> ich habe bei der Installation das Game in meinen Spieleordner installiert und nicht den Vorgegebenen.
> Könnte es daran liegen?
> Das nochmal deinstallieren und in den Vorgegebenen installieren und nochmal von vorne Anfangen?
> Nein Danke!
> ...



Haha....

So war das gar nicht gemeint....

Kann aber daran liegen, das Du nicht den Orginal Pfad hast....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (4. November 2010)

> Aber danke fürs Misstrauen


......ich wollte dir nichts unterstellen
bei mir wurde es eben in den Steamordner gepackt


----------



## debalz (4. November 2010)

Jo - hab endlich ein Präzisionsgewehr für schöne long-distance-head-shots, die Söldner welche Jacobstown belagern haben es mir "gegeben" 
Der "Rattentöter" aus der Broc-Blumen-Höhle hat zwar Nachtsicht aber rockt nicht so richtig.
freu mich schon auf heut abend!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

Hallo 

Da ich mein System neu aufsetzen muss und nicht wieder neu anfangen will eine wichtige Frage.

Wo werden die Spielstände abgespeichert ?


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2010)

Müsste der Save-Ordner bei Dokumente/MyGames sein.

Allerdings geb ich keine Garantie.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

Ich habs mal mit gesichert. mal sehen ob es gereicht hat.


----------



## namoet (4. November 2010)

Standeck schrieb:


> ...Kanns evtl. am OS liegen? Ich nehme z.b. Vista x64. Schreibt mal jeder der nach mir postet bitte sein OS, Graka und obs ruckelt oder nicht. Vielleicht gibts ja einen Zusammenhang...



bei mir ruckelts auch etwas, wenn ich neue gegenden betrete. es sind meiner meinung nach nachladeruckler, meine graka ist nämlich nie zu 100% ausgelastet, die ist meist bei 50-60% (hd5850@stock). meiner meinung nach kommt das restliche system nicht mit (speicher? bei mir 6gb bei 800-4-4-4-12). os ist bei mir allerdings auch vista64.


----------



## Standeck (4. November 2010)

Könnte evtl. also an Vista liegen. Hat einer mit Win 7 oder XP ruckler?

Noch ne Frage zum Spiel: Hab jetzt zwei Begleiter ins Lucky 38 geschickt, Cass und Lily. Ich finde die beiden aber nicht mehr. Weder in der Suite noch im Kasino sind sie aufzutreiben. Wo könnten die denn abgeblieben sein?


----------



## strelok (4. November 2010)

Hab bei meinem Pc auch leider Vista64. Ruckler gibst auch anfangs sehr stark, danach gehts recht flüssig wobei die Grafik-Einstellungen auf hoch liegen. In Kämpflen zb.  wenn ich schieße, ruckelt es auch fast bei jedem Schuss und das nervt.

Ok, man darf nicht vergessen, das FNW eigentlich auch nur durch diese d3d.dll Datei flüssig in höheren Details spielbar ist und seitens Entwickler eigentlich noch kein Patch zur Performanceverbesserung gekommen ist.


----------



## namoet (5. November 2010)

was mich wundert es, dass meine graka nie voll ausgelastet ist, ich hab alles auf anschlag in den spieleinstellungen. an der cpu kanns eigentlich auch nicht liegen (pII940@3,4ghz). ich hoffe auch auf einen patch, der die performance verbessert. (und einige bugs behebt zb rad-skorpione halb im boden etc.)


----------



## strelok (5. November 2010)

namoet schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch auf einen patch, der die performance verbessert. (und einige bugs behebt zb rad-skorpione halb im boden etc.)



Geht mir auch so. Manchmal bleiben die Gegner einfach im Boden stecken und können nicht weiter. Naja, beim Riesenskorpien wars letztens lustig, denn hab ich weil er im Boden steckte gleich mit meinem Stoßstangenschwert erledigt. Aber sonst ein geiles Game.


----------



## debalz (5. November 2010)

> Könnte evtl. also an Vista liegen. Hat einer mit Win 7 oder XP ruckler?



Habe auch bei Win7 64 Ruckler, allerdings relativ selten, z.B. wenn ich in den Himmel sehe und dann wieder auf die Landschaft


----------



## standard2k (5. November 2010)

Also bei mir ruckelts auch öfters mit Win7 64bit. Ist zwar weniger geworden mit .ini Änderung und D3D Update, aber einige Ruckler bleiben, egal bei welcher Einstellung. Und bei mir sollte es eigentlich auch auf Max laufen. Bleibt zu hoffen, das bald ein Patch kommt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2010)

Soooo....

Mal Vollzugsmeldung machen....

*Die Todeskrallen*
Sind nahezu ausgerottet....hatten meinem Panzergewehr nichts entgegen zu setzen...

*Die Vargas*
Wollten meiner Cass an den Kragen....wie gesagt *wollten*...
Die Plünderung des Ladens hat immerhin 11.000 Korken gebracht...

*Die Rote Karavane....*
Fehlt die Chefin in NV....die hatte mit den Vargas zusammengearbeitet und wollte Cass an den Kragen....

Daraufhin bin ich bei der NCR nur noch beliebt, *aber Gefürchtet*...da ich nichst durchgehen lasse und für Gerechtigkeit sorge.......diese Meldung fand ich Hammergeil....

Cass liebt mich dafür und hat ein Extra bekommen, so dass sie jetzt besonders gut schießen kann....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Die Todeskrallen*
> Sind nahezu ausgerottet....hatten meinem Panzergewehr nichts entgegen zu setzen...


 
Auf diesen Tag freue ich mich auch schon. 
Momentan muss ich mich noch wie ein kleines Mädchen vor den Biestern verstecken, da ich kein Land seh.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2010)

Übrigends...

Mal ein Tipp !!!

Stellt an der Muni Werkbank mal Energiezellen etc. mit Überladung her und ladet damit Euer Laser/Plasmagewehr...

Da könnt Ihr mit einem Plasmagewehr ne Todeskralle wegpusten....

Ich stelle mal heute Abend einen Screen dazu ein....

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (5. November 2010)

Gibt es für die Begleiter auch ein eingenes Ausrüstungsmenü
wo man das Equip ändern kann?


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal heute Abend einen Screen dazu ein....
> Mfg



Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Ist bei New Vegas eigentlich nach Lvl 20 Schluss?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> Ist bei New Vegas eigentlich nach Lvl 20 Schluss?



Ich bin auf Level 27 !!!!

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Level 27 !!!!
> 
> Mfg



Perfekt, hatte schon die Befürchtung ich bekomme Dietrich und Wissenschaft nicht mehr auf 100.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. November 2010)

Ich bin bei 25  Ich denke mal bei 30 ist schluss. So war es ja auch mit brocken Steel.

Nur zur info falls ihr es mal braucht. Die Spieldaten liegen unter C/Name eures Rechners/Eigene Dokumente/My Games/Fallout NV Wenn ihr nach einer Neuinstalation die dort wieder einfügt geht alles weiter wie gewohnt. 

Aber was muss ich da lesen ? Rossi killt Todeskrallen ? Na wenn das mal Greenpeace erfährt.

Aber hast du denn schon bekantschaft mit den 2 Großen Todeskrallen gemacht ? 
Ich jedenfalls habe nun einen kleinen Strategischen Kernsprengkopf gefunden den ich gleich mal austesten muss. Der Lag noch nichtmal unter Wasser manchmal lohnt es eben doch einen Auftrag für die RNK zu machen auch wenn die schlecht bezahlen.


----------



## Predi (5. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab mir heute auch Fallout New Vegas zugelegt. Nur da gibts ein kleines Problem, und zwar wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt die Fehlermeldung das die *MASVCP100.dll* auf dem Pc fehlen würde und das dass Spiel deswegen nicht gestartet werden kann.
Habe aber Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable und die Vorgänger allesammt installiert und bin nun ziemlich ratlos. Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen 

mfG Predi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber was muss ich da lesen ? Rossi killt Todeskrallen ? Na wenn das mal Greenpeace erfährt.
> 
> Aber hast du denn schon bekantschaft mit den 2 Großen Todeskrallen gemacht ?
> Ich jedenfalls habe nun einen kleinen Strategischen Kernsprengkopf gefunden den ich gleich mal austesten muss. Der Lag noch nichtmal unter Wasser manchmal lohnt es eben doch einen Auftrag für die RNK zu machen auch wenn die schlecht bezahlen.



Was meinst Du mit Todeskrallen ???

So was hier ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aus der Entfernung geschossen...​


Predi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mir heute auch Fallout New Vegas zugelegt. Nur da gibts ein kleines Problem, und zwar wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt die Fehlermeldung das die *MASVCP100.dll* auf dem Pc fehlen würde und das dass Spiel deswegen nicht gestartet werden kann.
> Habe aber Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable und die Vorgänger allesammt installiert und bin nun ziemlich ratlos. Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen
> 
> mfG Predi


Googel doch mal die Dll....da findest Du die Lösung....

So....

Hier sind die Versprochenen Effekte, wenn man Muni mit Überladung oder Max Ladung verwendet....

*Normal*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Besser*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So muss das sein...*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (5. November 2010)

Lvl 30 ist auch noch nicht schluss. Anscheinend existiert keine Levelgrenze. Ich eier mit Lvl 35 durch die Gegend und* hab da ein ganz anderes Problem:* 

Die Quest: "The Show must go on" lässt sich nicht lösen, da ein Gebäude schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Das heisst vorhanden ist es schon, aber nicht so wie es sein soll. Eigentlich soll man durch eine Tür in ein Gebäude gehen und man steht in einem Büro. Hat man diese Tür gefunden und vollzieht den "Betreten-Befehl" steht man in einer Ruine und der Questpfeil zeigt auf die Tür im Rücken. Geht man wieder raus----> Questpfeil zeigt auf die Tür im Rücken. Dieses spielchen kann man bis zum jüngsten Gericht fortführen........ ein Büro erscheint dabei nicht. Somit kann man sich diese Quest sparen. 
Desweiteren hakt es bei einer anderen Quest, was ich aber noch genau prüfen muss (evtl. noch nicht gesetzter Marker).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Lvl 30 ist auch noch nicht schluss. Anscheinend existiert keine Levelgrenze. Ich eier mit Lvl 35 durch die Gegend und* hab da ein ganz anderes Problem:*
> 
> Die Quest: "The Show must go on" lässt sich nicht lösen, da ein Gebäude schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Das heisst vorhanden ist es schon, aber nicht so wie es sein soll. Eigentlich soll man durch eine Tür in ein Gebäude gehen und man steht in einem Büro. Hat man diese Tür gefunden und vollzieht den "Betreten-Befehl" steht man in einer Ruine und der Questpfeil zeigt auf die Tür im Rücken. Geht man wieder raus----> Questpfeil zeigt auf die Tür im Rücken. Dieses spielchen kann man bis zum jüngsten Gericht fortführen........ ein Büro erscheint dabei nicht. Somit kann man sich diese Quest sparen.
> Desweiteren hakt es bei einer anderen Quest, was ich aber noch genau prüfen muss (evtl. noch nicht gesetzter Marker).




Du bist in New Vegas oder ???

Wenn Du durch das Ruinen Haus gehst, von dem Vargas Laden aus gesehen, gehe nach links  um die Ruine rum....da siehst Du rechts ein Gebäude (Pumpenhaus) und links Schuttberge....da kannst Du durch gehen und dann findest Du das Haus....

Ich habe auch lange gesucht....

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (5. November 2010)

Hab eine Suite bekommen die man upgraden kann nur ist das Upgrade Menü
bei mir verbuggt kann da nichts auswählen ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2010)

@Rossi:

Mach ma nen "How to" make a high dimensional überladungs mix-cocktail beschreibung. Ich blick das mit dem "basteln" der Muni nicht^^


----------



## HTimiH (6. November 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Lvl 30 ist auch noch nicht schluss. Anscheinend existiert keine Levelgrenze. Ich eier mit Lvl 35 durch die Gegend und* hab da ein ganz anderes Problem:*
> 
> Die Quest: "The Show must go on" lässt sich nicht lösen, da ein Gebäude schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Das heisst vorhanden ist es schon, aber nicht so wie es sein soll. Eigentlich soll man durch eine Tür in ein Gebäude gehen und man steht in einem Büro. Hat man diese Tür gefunden und vollzieht den "Betreten-Befehl" steht man in einer Ruine und der Questpfeil zeigt auf die Tür im Rücken. Geht man wieder raus----> Questpfeil zeigt auf die Tür im Rücken. Dieses spielchen kann man bis zum jüngsten Gericht fortführen........ ein Büro erscheint dabei nicht. Somit kann man sich diese Quest sparen.
> Desweiteren hakt es bei einer anderen Quest, was ich aber noch genau prüfen muss (evtl. noch nicht gesetzter Marker).



Ich hatte mit der Quest keine Probleme
Suchst du den Lovebot?
Benutze die lokale Map und zoom näher ran dann siehst wo du langlaufen musst


----------



## henmar (6. November 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Lvl 30 ist auch noch nicht schluss. Anscheinend existiert keine Levelgrenze. Ich eier mit Lvl 35 durch die Gegend



hast du gepatcht? ich bin auf level 30 und kann nicht weiter aufsteigen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> @Rossi:
> 
> Mach ma nen "How to" make a high dimensional überladungs mix-cocktail beschreibung. Ich blick das mit dem "basteln" der Muni nicht^^


 

Mach ich heute nachmittag/abend....


*Ankündigung !!!*

*Als ich gestern Feierabend bei Fallout machen wollte, schweren Herzens aber irgendwann muss man ja leider mal ins Bett... habe ich noch ein Geheimnis im Spiel gefunden....das ist NICHT mit einer Kartenmakierung versehen....*

*Gibt es nachher, wenn ich zu Hause bin....es wird Euch gefallen...GARANTIERT !!!*

*Mfg*


----------



## Tobucu (6. November 2010)

Was bringen eigentlich die Munitionskisten die man für verschiedene Munitionssorten kaufen kann?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

spielt hier eigentlich inzwischen jemand auf englisch? ich hab bisher nur so halbseidene angebote für "englisch-keys" gefunden (auf internethändlerseiten deren seriosität ich nicht einschätzen kann) und weiß nicht ob ich das risiko eingehen soll mein geld da hinzublättern, nur um dann am ende festzustellen dass ich aus deutschland heraus mit diesem key das spiel überhaupt nicht aktivieren kann.
hat jemand erfahrung damit oder andere vorschläge?


----------



## HTimiH (6. November 2010)

Gibts eine Alternative zu dem Mod *JNF Portable Camping Equipment *
weil der läuft nur im Hardcore Modus so weit ich das richtig verstanden habe

Warum die Entwickler sowas nicht eingebaut haben das man in der Wildniss
ein Lager mit Zelt und Lagerfeuer aufbauen kann und das in einem Spiel wie
Fallout NV is mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2010)

*Kurzes Howto....*..

*Wie mache ich meine Muni selber...*​*Projektile*

*Um Projektile herstellen zu können, braucht Ihr zunächst eine Pulverbank...die stehen überall im Land verteilt....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Schaut Euch das Foto genau an...
*_
*Links habt ihr die Auswahl, welche Muni hergestellt werden soll.....
Rechts habt Ihr das "Rezept", was Ihr dafür benötigt.....
*
*Generell braucht Ihr:
*

*Blei*
*Hülsen für das richtige Kaliber*
*Zündhütchen für Pistole/Gewehr/Schrot....entweder groß oder Klein*
*Pulver für Pistole/Gewehr/Schrot*
*Habt Ihr die Richtigen Zutaten, so wird auf der Rechten Seite das Auswahlfeld hervorgehoben.....

Wichtig ist auch Eurer Reparatur Skill, den Ihr dafür braucht...ist oben Rechts über dem Rezept zu sehen.....*

*Für eine 357er Magnum Patrone braucht Ihr, wie Rechts zu sehen ist  
*

*16 Blei*
*1 Hülse*
*1 kleines Zündhütchen/Pistole*
*8 Pulver*
*Die Anzeige zeigt an "Vorrat/Benötigte Menge"

Dann braucht Ihr nur noch auf "Akzeptieren" gehen und der Pipboy zeigt Euch an wie viel Ihr herstellen könnt....*

*ACHTUNG !*
*Die Auswahl mit der Maus funktioniert nicht...Ihr müsst die Taste "A" für Akzeptieren nehmen...*
*Wie komme ich an die Zutaten ???*

*Da gibt es drei Möglichkeiten....
*

*Bei Toten Gegnern findet man öfters leere Hülsen etc.....das gleiche gilt auch für Kisten etc.
*
*Bei Händlern kaufen....*
*Nicht benötigte Muni auseinander nehmen.....*
*Letzteres ist eine kostengünstigere Variante....

Da man für die meiste nicht benötigte Muni bei den Händlern nur wenig Geld bekommt, kann man die auch Recyceln....

Wenn Ihr auf der linken Seite nach unten scrollt, habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, die Muni aus Eurem Bestand, in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen um damit andere Muni herzustellen...

Statt einem "Rezept", wird Euch angezeigt, welche Bestandteile Euch dann zur Verfügung stehen....*
*Energiezellen, MF-Zellen etc.*

*Die Herstellung von Energiezellen etc. funktioniert genauso, wie die Herstellung von Projektil Muni, mit folgenden Besonderheiten...*


*Ihr braucht eine "Werkbank"*
*Euer "Wissenschafts Skill" ist Entscheidend dafür "Was" Ihr herstellen dürft....*
*Ihr könnt leere Hüllen "Recyceln, das heißt mit den "Rest Energien" aus mehreren leer geschossenen Hüllen eine neue machen...*
*Vorhandene Muni in andere umwandeln....*
*Ihr könnt aus mehreren "Normalen" Ladungen Über- und Maximalladungen erstellen....*
*Letzteres ist das Interessanteste...
* 
*Mit einer Über- bzw Maximal Ladung erhöht Ihr den Wumms Eures Lasergewehrs/Plasmagewehrs etc. auf bis zu das 2-Fache !!!!

Allerdings verbrauch auch ein Schuss gleich mehrere Ladungen !!!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hier einmal die Schadens Veränderung anhand meines Multiplasmagewehres...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich hoffe, mein kleines HowTo hat Euch gefallen....*

Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2010)

_*Ein Geheimnis....*_
_*Es ist gerade 8 Uhr auf meinem Pipboy....

Ich latsche mit meinen beiden Begleitern, ein fröhliches Lied pfeifend, durch die morgendliche Savanne...*_

_*Da taucht vor uns eine Bizarre Scene auf.....

Und wir werden gleich in einen Kampf verwickelt.....*_
_*Mhhh .....

Nichts besonderes meint Ihr ???

Dann schaut Euch mal das Foto an, ob Euch etwas daran auffällt.....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Wer die ganze Scene der sehen möchte, schaut in den Spoiler......*

*Es gibt KEINE Kartenmarkierung dafür im Spiel....
*


Spoiler



_*Eine Begegnung der anderen Art....

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mitten zwischen die Augen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


*

Wer sich nicht die Überraschung nehmen möchte schaut am besten nicht rein....

Mfg
*


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2010)

Klasse gemacht Ross.

Diese Zündhüdchen sind mir bislang nie wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## HTimiH (6. November 2010)

Mich würde mal ineressieren wer auf der Seite der Legion spielt?

Ich bekämpfe diesen kranken Haufen wos nur geht


----------



## debalz (7. November 2010)

Who Killed Mr. House???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

What die sind auch wieder mit bei ? Na dann werde ich mal die Waffen Laden und suchen gehen.

Ich habe jetzt auch die Todeskrallen ausgemerzt. Ging recht flot. Ich bin dort rein und ja 15 min später hat dort nichts mehr gelebt. Aber es war auch etwas unfair. Meine begleitung hatte eune Panzerbüchse genau wie ich. Dazu noch genügend Mun und ne fette Panzerung. 

Ich habe mir übrigens mehrere Speicherpunkte angelegt wo ich jede Option durchteste. Bei der Version mit dem ja sager ist die Quest ganz schnell vorbei. Aber endet echt heftig. 

Den House hab ich bei 2 Versionen unschädlich gemacht. Allerdings frage ich mich welche der Fraktionen kein Dreck am stecken hat....

Jeder hat dort nicht gerade ne saubere Weste...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich welche der Fraktionen kein Dreck am stecken hat....
> 
> Jeder hat dort nicht gerade ne saubere Weste...



ja, das ist wieder echt fallout - wie in fallout 1 und 2. kein so simples schwarz-weiß wie in fallout 3. das mag manchem unbefriedigend erscheinen, aber realistischer und authentischer ist es auf jeden fall.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

Jop. Ist ganz interessant. Die es gibt keine Super böse Organisation aber auch keine super böse...

nicht lesen wenn ihr noch nicht wisst was alle so an Dreck am Stecken haben



Spoiler



Die RNK treibt zu hohe Steuern ein (Da kenn ich noch eine Organisation die das tut ) Und ist verantwortlich für ein paar Masaker an Bevölkerungen und Stämmen.

Die Legion Hat auch das ein oder andere Massaker zu bieten und eben ihre ganz Sklaverei.

Die Strib Familien ja die haben alle was. Die einen futtern ihres gleichen die anderen plannen aufstände, und wieder andere wollen alles.

Die Karawannen Kompnie zettelt kleine Kriege an 

Die Anderen behalten das wasser zurück.

Wieder andere Hlaten ganze Nahrungslieferungen für sich.

Und andere machen mal eben alles platt nur weil sie ein kleines Teil haben wollen aber nicht wissen was sie damit wollen.

Wieder andere führen experimente an der Bevölkerung aus.


----------



## strelok (7. November 2010)

So, hab jetz Win7 auch auf meinem PC.
FNW läuft jetzt mit einer gtx280 OC in Sehr Hoch mit 4xAA und 15AF sehr flüssig, kleine ruckler stören da jetzt nicht mehr. Die d3d.dll Datei habe ich natürlich auch eingefügt.


----------



## ThoR65 (7. November 2010)

Dem *Ross* sei Dank. Wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, findet man folgendes  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da bedarf es nicht irgendwelcher "Nichtterraner"  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rizzard (7. November 2010)

Das ist mal ne Wumme. 
Die kam mir bislang noch nicht unter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

Die will ich auch haben.  Da kann kaum eine Waffe aus meinen Arsenal mithalten. Also ich nehm 2. Eine Für mich und eine für Cass 
kann bis zu 20k Kronkorken kosten


----------



## Rizzard (7. November 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu einer Quest, welche sich in einer Ghul-verseuchten Vault befindet.



Spoiler



Ich muss in dieser Vault einen Grund für irgend was suchen (kenn ihn gerade selbst nicht mehr^^). Aber irgend wann gelange ich an eine Tür, in die ich nicht hinein komme. Es wird ein Schlüssel benötigt.
Ich hab in der Vault schon alles abgesucht doch kann ihn nicht finden.
Es handelt sich um die Vault, bei der alle Insassen wohl in Ghuls verwandelt wurden.
Hat da jemand nen Tip für mich?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

Das wasser sollte an ablassen. Den stöpsel findest du hinter der Tür wo man immer vorbei rennt.


----------



## Ratty0815 (8. November 2010)

hey hey, 

also Game läuft ja soweit inzwischen flüssig 

Nur mal so habe ich was verpasst?
Es gibt bisher "nur" zwei patches zu Fallout NV über Steam oder?

Den jetzt habe ich endlich die Möglichkeit unter Wasser zu gehen!
Ersten wird das Teil bei mir (Anzugsmenü) nur Grau hinterlegt oder wenn ich es mal auswählen kann, schmiert mir 5sec. später das ganze Game ab!

Habe mich schon durch gegoogelt & scheint ein Bug bei manchen zu sein.

Jetzt hoffe ich doch da dafür ein Patch kommt, aber seit den ersten beiden hört man nix mehr von Updates & Patches...

Hoffe die lassen ihr Produkt nicht so weiter laufen...


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das wasser sollte an ablassen. Den stöpsel findest du hinter der Tür wo man immer vorbei rennt.


 
Da bin ich mal gespannt, werd ich heute abend mal testen.
Ich weis nur das ich gestern jeden Raum 3 mal abgeklappert hab und nicht weiter kam.


----------



## riedochs (8. November 2010)

ThoR65 : Hast du einen Mod drauf für die Schrift? Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## ThoR65 (8. November 2010)

Hi *Riedochs*,
Das ist DarnUI. Guckst Du hier: [WIPZ/BETA] DarNified UI NV - Bethesda Softworks Forums .
Wichtig: Genau nach vorgegebener Anleitung ausführen, andernfalls gibt es ein künstlerisch anmutenden Buchstabensalat.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, werd ich heute abend mal testen.
> Ich weis nur das ich gestern jeden Raum 3 mal abgeklappert hab und nicht weiter kam.



Job versuche das. Und beachte die PCs sind nicht nur zur Deko da  So unter System einträgen findet sich die ein oder andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2010)

*Sooo....meine Untertanen...*

*Ich möchte ab sofort mit Großwesir, Euer Gnaden, Hoheit, Euer Pestilenz etc. angeredet werden....das könnt Ihr Euch aussuchen....*

*Denn ich bin der Neue Herscher über New Vegas....*

*Vollzugsmeldung*

*Mr. House - Entmachtet*
*Die Legion - vernichtend geschlagen*
*Die RNK - "Freundlich" um Rückzug gebeten*
*Die NV Familien - Tanzen nach meiner Pfeife*
*Neuer Wohnort - Lucky 38*
 
*Ich habe mich selber an die Macht "Geputscht"....*

*Eines von vielen möglichen Enden !!!*

*Da ich alle Orte "gesehen" habe und bei vielen nicht rein kam, dachte ich, "Ich beende das ganze mal"....*

*Spielzeit : 82 Std. !!! und Stufe 33 (Per Mod) *

*Fazit*

*Irgendwie hat dort "JEDER" Dreck am Stecken...*

*Die RNK vertreibt auch gerne Leute aus Ihren Häusern/Dörfer/Höfen und killt Dörfer mit Frauen und Kindern, nur weil dort Banditen sind...*
*Die Legion Kreuzigt und versklavt alle, die nicht Ihrer Meinung sind*
*Die Bruderschaft geht für neue Technologien über Leichen und schreckt auch vor Mord an Ihren eigenen Mitgliedern nicht zurück...*
*Die Karawanen bedienen sich Gangstern um "Konkurrenz" los zu werden....*
*Die Familien in leben von Erpressung und Handeln mit jedem Verbrecher der dort rumläuft....auch mit der Legion....*
*etc.etc.etc.*
 
*Tja....dann lade ich mal ein paar Mods drauf und fange von vorne an...und dann werde ich mal ein paar Dinge anders machen....*

*Mfg*


----------



## ThoR65 (9. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Sooo....meine Untertanen...*
> 
> *Ich möchte ab sofort mit Großwesir, Euer Gnaden, Hoheit, Euer Pestilenz etc. angeredet werden....das könnt Ihr Euch aussuchen....*
> ..........
> ...


 
So soll es geschehen oh hochgelobte *Merkwürdeigkeit *   . So schwer wars ja nun auch nicht. 
Wenn Du da nochmal durch willst: Nimm Ne.va.x als Mod und spiel dann auf Hardcore. Danach werd ich dich mit euer *Grausamkeit * titulieren. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## henmar (9. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *und Stufe 33 (Per Mod) *



welchen mod hast du benutzt um höher als stufe 30 zu kommen?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2010)

Oh unübertroffene Mächtigkeit 
Du, der du noch jedes Ross getäuscht hast, höre meine Worte

Mag es euer Grosshochwohlmegahyperobernochwöhlergeboren auch wie Geschnatter vorkommen so möchte ich euch gratulieren

Möge der zweite Durchgang auch von Erfolg gekrönt sein


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. November 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> So soll es geschehen oh hochgelobte *Merkwürdeigkeit *   . So schwer wars ja nun auch nicht.
> Wenn Du da nochmal durch willst: Nimm Ne.va.x als Mod und spiel dann auf Hardcore. Danach werd ich dich mit euer *Grausamkeit * titulieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oh unübertroffene Mächtigkeit
> Du, der du noch jedes Ross getäuscht hast, höre meine Worte
> 
> Mag es euer Grosshochwohlmegahyperobernochwöhlergeboren auch wie Geschnatter vorkommen so möchte ich euch gratulieren
> ...


 
Danke......

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll....

Hardcore spiele ich später mal....erst einmal noch ein bissen Probieren....




henmar schrieb:


> welchen mod hast du benutzt um höher als stufe 30 zu kommen?


 
Such Dir was aus....


Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community

Einfach unter Search mal "Level" eingeben

http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=35658

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. November 2010)

Hmm euer Merkwürden sollte mal spoiler sich ansehen so muss er maches nicht wiederholen. 

Aber ich hab es ähnlich wie euer Merkwürden gemacht. Ich habe vor House mit dem Chip gespeichert und kann so alle Versionen durchtesten.  
Auf jedenfall finde ich die Schlacht zum schluss nicht schlecht. Zual man da ein Feedback bekommt was man so angestellt hat und was nicht. 
Aber ganz so weit bin ich noch nicht da ich irgendwie auf Hardcore Spiele. Naja es kamm so ne Meldung und da hab ich mal auf ja geklickt


----------



## strelok (10. November 2010)

So, für FNW gibts jetzt ein Update auf die Version 1.1.1 und das Game läuft jetzt in Sehr Hoch komplett ruckelfrei.


----------



## standard2k (10. November 2010)

Seltsam, 
seit ich das neue Update draufhabe, läuft es schlechter als vorher. Ich hab die Einstellungen erstmal so belassen, hab jetzt aber ständig Aussetzer, wie wenn er irgendwelche Daten laden müsste.


----------



## strelok (10. November 2010)

@ standard2k

Vllt. hast du die d3d.dll Datei vergessen zu entfernen, ich hab das jedenfalls schon vorher gemacht, denn die wird ja jetzt nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## TheArival (10. November 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> So, für FNW gibts jetzt ein Update auf die Version 1.1.1 und das Game läuft jetzt in Sehr Hoch komplett ruckelfrei.



Meinst du nicht die Version 1.2.0 ?.


----------



## strelok (10. November 2010)

TheArival schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht die Version 1.2.0 ?.



Naja, gestern so ca 23:50 bemerkte ich nach beenden des Games, das noch ein Update geladen wird und da stand Fallout New Vegas Update auf Version 1.1.1. Ich habe jetz auch gerade bei  Steam reingeschaut und da musst du nur bei FNW ,,rechts-Klick - Eigenschaften - danach beim Tab Update auf Fallout: New Vegas-Update-Verlauf anzeigen klicken und schon kannst du´s nachlesen. Da ist anscheinend heute noch was dazugekommen.


----------



## Lord9090 (11. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem und zwar komme finde ich keinen Weg zur Ranger Station Foxtrott.

Kann mir vlt. jemand Sagen wie ich dahin komme?

Danke.


----------



## debalz (11. November 2010)

> ich hab ein Problem und zwar komme finde ich keinen Weg zur Ranger Station Foxtrott.



versuchs mal von Jacobstown aus - den Weg zurück, dann rechts in die Berge..


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2010)

Lord9090 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem und zwar komme finde ich keinen Weg zur Ranger Station Foxtrott.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, Lord9090 - ja, ich versuche zu helfen
Wäre aber schön, wenn es nicht bei dem einen Post hier bleibt sondern wenn du etwas aktiv bist

Also:


Spoiler



Versuch erst gar nicht "die Berge zu erklimmen"
Am besten nimmst du den Nevada Highway 157. Da kommt dann eine Stelle wo ein "Trampelpfad" abzweigt; bei der Silver Peak Mine.
Wenn du stark reinzoomst kannst du den Pfad auch auf dem PIP-BOY sehen.


----------



## Lord9090 (11. November 2010)

Danke schön an alle.

Das werde ich gleich heute Abend mal ausprobieren.

Melde mich wenn ichs gefunden habe.


----------



## debalz (11. November 2010)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Statistik im Spiel wieviel Orte man schon entdeckt hat? Würde gerne alles gesehen haben bevor es zum großen Finale kommt.
Nach etwa 60 h Spielzeit hab ich schon viel gesehen, will aber alles auskosten, z.B. hab ich schon etliche Gräber gesehen - konnte aber nicht ausgraben weil ich irgendwie nie eine Schaufel dabei habe...
Auch die Kanalisation unter Freeside/ NewVegas habe ich bisher noch nicht richtig erkundet, laufe lieber im Ödlanmd rum....

Auf jeden Fall mein persönliches Spiel des Jahres und es wird mir fehlen wenns vorbei ist

Manchmal lauf ich durch die Stadt und würde am liebsten das V.A.T.S. aktivieren wenn mir mal wieder ein Autofahrer fast über die Füße fährt oder ein kleiner Köter auf den Gehweg kackt...nehm ich jetz die Panzerbüchse oder die Betonstahlkeule??


----------



## jupph (11. November 2010)

Wüsste nicht das es eine Anzeige gibt, die die Gesamtortzahl anzeigt.
Hab gerade mal gegoogled. Es gibt wohl 187 Orte. Dann noch viel Spaß 

Hab heute zwei schöne Wummen gefunden (siehe Bild)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. November 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Statistik im Spiel wieviel Orte man schon entdeckt hat? Würde gerne alles gesehen haben bevor es zum großen Finale kommt.
> Nach etwa 60 h Spielzeit hab ich schon viel gesehen, will aber alles auskosten, z.B. hab ich schon etliche Gräber gesehen - konnte aber nicht ausgraben weil ich irgendwie nie eine Schaufel dabei habe...
> Auch die Kanalisation unter Freeside/ NewVegas habe ich bisher noch nicht richtig erkundet, laufe lieber im Ödlanmd rum....
> 
> ...


 
Ab Level 20 kannst Du doch die Karte aufdecken....

Da siehtst Du alle Orte...nicht verzeichnet sind besondere Begegnungen und herumliegenden Leichen, die auch mal besondere Waffen bei sich haben.....

So habe ich bei solchen Leichen insgesamt 3 Fatman gefunden...

Mfg


----------



## debalz (11. November 2010)

Ja klar, die Karte kann ich aufdecken aber ich hätte gern so ne Anzeige a la 112 von 187 möglichen Orten entdeckt - faschtehste. Is aber nicht wirklich wichtig, trotzdem danke.
Werde mir auf jeden Fall mal eine Schaufel besorgen für die Gräber


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (11. November 2010)

gibt es doch..., einfach ma durch den pipboy klicken^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. November 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Werde mir auf jeden Fall mal eine Schaufel besorgen für die Gräber


 
Lass es Dir schmecken....



BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> gibt es doch..., einfach ma durch den pipboy klicken^^


 

Oh mann, daran habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht...

Besorg Dir doch mal einen Level 45 Cap....bei Level 30 stehen zu bleiben ist doch langweilig....

Ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich den Link gepostet...

Mfg


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (11. November 2010)

hehe^^

jo, hab den lvl 45 cap schon gehabt, aber i weiss net ;o
mein char is schon stark genug und meine skills krieg auch so fast alle auf 100, wenn ich ma endlich alle buecher hab, lul

ich bin immer noch beim 1. durchgang und hab immer noch net in vegas reingeschaut, haha

i versuch grad den b29 flieger zu bergen :]

e:
aber ja, is schon bloed keine xp mehr zu bekommen^^


----------



## Lord9090 (11. November 2010)

Danke.

Hab die Ranger Station Foxtrott gefunden.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2010)

Lord9090 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Hab die Ranger Station Foxtrott gefunden.


 
Na dann


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2010)

Moin,

irgendwie bekomme ich keinen Quest am Hoover Damm. Gibt es da nichts oder kommt das erst später?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> irgendwie bekomme ich keinen Quest am Hoover Damm. Gibt es da nichts oder kommt das erst später?




Später...


*UND...immer schön auf die Felsmalereien oder Nachrichten achten....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## jupph (12. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *UND...immer schön auf die Felsmalereien oder Nachrichten achten....*
> Mfg



uiiii, danke
na da muss ich nochmal schauen...


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2010)

Rossis geschultem Auge entgeht aber auch garnichts.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2010)

Also....

*Die  letzten beiden Patches kann man ja wohl voll vergessen....*

*VOR diesen Patches lief NV bei mir Einwandfrei...*

Jetzt habe ich Probleme....

Und zwar:


Wenn ich in die Knie gehen um besser ziehlen zu können, dann kann ich kein Menü mehr öffnen, sobald ich im VATS geschossen habe....ich kann keine Waffe wechsel etc. da die Tastaten 1-8, die Menü Taste etc. nicht mehr funktioniert....ich muss erst aufstehen und mich ein paar Schritte bewegen....
Wenn ich nachladen muss, kann ich nicht mehr schiessen....ich muss mich auch erst ein paar Schritte bewegen...
Meine Figur entwickelt plötzlich ein Eigenleben....ich bleibe stehen und plötzlich bewegt sich die Figur von ganz alleine ein paar Schritte vorwärts oder Seitwärts....
Wenn ich meine AP Punkte verbraucht habe, dann dauert es hin und wieder mal 1 Minute bevor, das Spiel zur Normal ansicht zurückkehrt.....STANDBILD !!!....ich darf zuschauen wie meine Begleiter weiter auf den Gegner schiessen...
Die d3d9.dll habe ich auch entfernt....

Bin etwas Ratlos...jemand eine Idee ???

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> *Die  letzten beiden Patches kann man ja wohl voll vergessen....*
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit dem nachladen hatte ich auch schon
Hatte nurmehr eine Kugel für diese Waffe und mein Char hörte nicht mehr auf mit dem nachladen musste erst ein paar Schritte gehen
Ajo und Grafikfehler habe ich jetzt auch mit dem neuen Patch

Tolle Arbeit von NV Entwickler

Edit: Wenn ich heute Zeit habe werde ich mit Fraps NV Ingame meine nachladeruckler aufzeichnen
dann könnt ihr Euch mal ein Bild davon machen wie besch........ das ist


----------



## debalz (12. November 2010)

Also bei mir läuft jetzt alles so wie es soll! Obwohl ich die d3d9.dll *nicht* entfernt habe. Jetzt kann ich auch - was vorher ziemlich ruckelte - in den Himmel schauen und dann wieder runter - > kein Problem mehr. Was allerdings von Anfang an war:
manchmal wirkt das Bild irgendwie blass, so als ob die Farben nicht richtig dargestellt werden oder der Moni zu hell eingestellt ist. Das hat glaub ich auch nix mit den vom Spiel gewollten, unterschiedlichen Atmos zu tun , z.B bei verstrahlten Gebieten oder so. 
Vlt. hat meine Graka ja ein Problem mit 8 x AA, ist ja auch nicht mehr die jüngste  (warten auf die 580 Amp! - an x-Mas)


----------



## strelok (12. November 2010)

Ich zocke jetzt problemlos in sehr hoch und das ohne ruckeln mit einer auch nur leicht übertakteten gtx280. 
d3d9.dll dateil habe ich auch entfernt.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (12. November 2010)

rofl

das nenn ich ma snipern^^

YouTube - FALLOUT NEW VEGAS - Real Sniper Shoot


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Rossis geschultem Auge entgeht aber auch garnichts.


 

Danke 

Da gibt es auch Felsen mit diesem Text drauf Irgendwas mit der Mohave Wüste....das sind auch Geheim Verstecke...

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist, das ich, als die Patches runter geladen waren, habe ich noch den ATI Hotfix Treiber für Fallout installiert ....

Ob der Probs macht ???

Den schmeiße ich mal wieder runter....

Vorher ging es doch einwandfrei, verdammt nochmal....

Mfg


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

Habe jetzt mit Fraps ein kurzes Ingame Video von NV erstellt nur hat dass
Video gleich 1,3 GB mit welchen Programm kann ich das Video kleiner machen so das ichs auf youtube stellen kann?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (12. November 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit Fraps ein kurzes Ingame Video von NV erstellt nur hat dass
> Video gleich 1,3 GB mit welchen Programm kann ich das Video kleiner machen so das ichs auf youtube stellen kann?


 
nimm das programm "SUPER"
einfach in google eingeben und runterladen, is freeware und macht gute quali ;o


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2010)

Ich such einen Händler dem ich Zeug verkaufen kann und der meinen Kram zu 100% repariert. Ich hatte auch mal einen gefunden, weiß nur nicht mehr wo.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (12. November 2010)

mr knight im mojawe outpost repariert bei mir bis 100%, oder raul der ghoul, der macht auch 100%


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> nimm das programm "SUPER"
> einfach in google eingeben und runterladen, is freeware und macht gute quali ;o




Das Programm ist wirklich SUPER Danke

Hier das Ingame Video von NV bzgl Ruckler

YouTube - FalloutNV 2010 11 12 16 07 14 48 avi


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (12. November 2010)

jo, fand ich auch super das super^^

aber, das sieht doch ganz ok aus und das was da ruckelt, is das nachladen der texturen...


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

Mir ist schon klar das das nachladeruckler sind nur nur wirds nervig wenn
es in einer Tour so dahin geht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2010)

Sooo.... 

So.... den ATI Bugfix Treiber wieder runter geschmissen....und geht wieder....
Mals Screens.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Mfg


----------



## jupph (13. November 2010)

schöne Pics...was ich da nach den HEPA-Filtern gesucht habe...


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2010)

Moin Moin.

Wo kann ich außer im SilverRush MF-Zellen kaufen?


----------



## burns (14. November 2010)

Mir war langweilig, und da mir die quietschgelbe Radiation Suit eh auf den Keks ging .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt auch besser zur Grobi Knarre


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. November 2010)

_*HAR HAR HAR..........*_..
_*MEGABUMM !!!*_



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Und die RNK liebt mich noch.....*
​



Mfg​


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

Man man man...du bist mein Held 
Ich bin jetzt auch mittendrin und muss sagen, dass es einfach eines der besten Spiele ist die ich jemals gezockt habe kommt schon fast an Mafia 1 ran. Was mich manchmal stört ist, dass an manche Quests noch so viel dran gehängt wird aber das gehört nunmal dazu. Kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich Waffenmods herbekomme? Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal einen gesehen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Man man man...du bist mein Held
> Ich bin jetzt auch mittendrin und muss sagen, dass es einfach eines der besten Spiele ist die ich jemals gezockt habe kommt schon fast an Mafia 1 ran. Was mich manchmal stört ist, dass an manche Quests noch so viel dran gehängt wird aber das gehört nunmal dazu. Kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich Waffenmods herbekomme? Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal einen gesehen


 

Danke schön....


Bei folgenden Händler gibt es Aufrüstungen

In Novak im Dino Shop
Station 188 beim Waffenhändler auf der Brücke und es ist noch ein Händler unter der Brücke
Bei der Kaminroten Karavane
Bei den Waffenhändlern
Manchmal beim Schrottplatz
Hin und wieder haben auch Reisende Händler was
In Goodsprings
Mfg


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

Danke. Also bei reisenden Händlern habe ich ncoh nichts gesehen. Bisher nur in Goodsprings einen Mod. Naja ich gucke nachher mal wenn ich mein Crossfire zum laufen bekomme


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Danke. Also bei reisenden Händlern habe ich ncoh nichts gesehen. Bisher nur in Goodsprings einen Mod. Naja ich gucke nachher mal wenn ich mein Crossfire zum laufen bekomme


 

Goodsprings habe ich vergessen...

Ich habe festgestellt, je höher man im Level kommt, desto bessere Waffen/Rüstungen und Aufrüstungen haben die Händler....

Die Aufrüstungen sind aber immer unter "Sonstiges" hinterlegt....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

Ist ja zu vernachlässigen 
Ich bin erst Level 11 oder so  und noch bei der Quest wo ich den Ghulen bei der Langen reise helfen soll. 
Ah okay sonst gucke ich immer alles durch und such mir einen Wolf


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2010)

so, meine UK-importversion ist unterwegs, ich freu mich ^^


----------



## jupph (17. November 2010)

@M4xw0lf
Glückwunsch! Die OriginalSynchro ist einfach die Beste.

@Rossi
Wo gibt es denn die "Munition" für die Poseidon-Wumme?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2010)

jupph schrieb:


> @M4xw0lf
> Glückwunsch! Die OriginalSynchro ist einfach die Beste.
> 
> @Rossi
> Wo gibt es denn die "Munition" für die Poseidon-Wumme?


 

Das Gerät heißt "Archimedes II"....

Und der findige Mohave Wanderer, weiß, wer oder was Archimedes ist.....

Den Ort besuchst Du im Laufe des Spiels mindestens 3x !!!

2x für die RNK und einmal für die Rumser.....

Falls Du nicht dahinter kommst, dann kannst Du auch einen Screen bekommen....

Mfg


----------



## jupph (17. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Und der findige Mohave Wanderer, weiß, wer oder was Archimedes ist.....



Ahh ja...jetzt klingelt was. Da muss ich nochmal gucken gehn...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2010)

Habe heute eine Fail Lieferung bekommen....

Amazon hat mir das Fallout NV Lösungsbuch geliefert....

Das Dumme ist nur, das die Karte des Mojave Ödlandes fehlt !!!

Amazon weiß das schon....da hat der Verlag Mist gebaut und es wird nach einer Lösung gesucht...

Na klasse....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (17. November 2010)

Wolltest du darin nach Fehlern suchen?  als ob du das brauchst


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Wolltest du darin nach Fehlern suchen?  als ob du das brauchst






Ich pack mich weg....

Mich interessiert am meisten die Hintergrundgeschichte und was es für Unikate/besondere Begegnungen etc gibt.....

Falls ich mal überhaupt nicht weiter weiß, kann man dort mal nachlesen....

Ich kann allerdings von mir behaupten, das ich soviel Disziplin habe, das ich nicht nach Lösungsbuch spiele, sondern lieber alles selber herausfinde...sonst macht das ja keinen Spaß....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. November 2010)

Der selbst ernante Könog der Mojave hat nen Lösungsbuch. Hmm was soll da drin stehen was man nicht auch im Spiel erfährt ? 

Eigentlich Bekommt man die Geschichten der einzelnen Leute schon so mit. Und besondere Begegnungen findet man fast überall.

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde ist was die Archimedes Waffe so für Schaden verursacht.


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2010)

Bei mir stürzt das Game beim Abspann ab.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2010)

Heute kommt mein Fallout NV frisch aus UK... hoffentlich gehts auf Deutsch zu installieren


----------



## jupph (18. November 2010)

Meines Wissens nach geht die Umstellung der Sprache nicht.
Du kannst nur die Version spielen die du dir gekauft hast.


----------



## burns (18. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Heute kommt mein Fallout NV frisch aus UK... hoffentlich gehts auf Deutsch zu installieren



Bei der grottigen und verbilligten Synchro (in manchen Orten hatten alle KI´s dieselbe Stimme, Jungen mit Mädchenstimmen gibts auch, sogut wie nie wird die richtige Stimmung eingefangen weil nur nach Blatt-Text gesprochen und nicht nach original Audio-Text ... etc. etc.) willst du das gar nicht auf Deutsch spielen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2010)

Aber auf Englisch versteh ich wieder nur 50 %


----------



## burns (18. November 2010)

Viel mehr als "Hello, i´m offering help for caps" and "Can you teach me Power Armor?" muss man ja auch nicht wissen ... naja, jeder wie er lustig ist


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2010)

ABer wenn die mich vollsabbeln von du kannst die dies oder dies tun und soo... naja mal schauen ... sonst muss ich iwo n deutsch patch suchen


----------



## burns (18. November 2010)

Da kannsde lange suchen, die dt. Fallout - Voices1.bsa wiegt 1.8 Gig, ist nicht mal eben nur ein Patch und gut


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2010)

Naja ich regel das schon iwie


----------



## Tobucu (18. November 2010)

Moin Jungs, ich  hab in Freeside von einem Jungen seine Spielzeugpistole abgekauft.
Wo kriege ich da Munition für?? 
Das Teil heist Euclids C-Detektor und unter Muni steht ARCH II Charge.

Nebenbei  sind schon lustig die Programierer. Bin gestern vorlachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen.
Habe für den Koch im RNK Lager seinen Herd repariert. Für Reparatur mit Ersatzteilen Braucht man 9 verschiedene Teile und davon mindestens je 2.
 Also eine leichte Aufgabe.

Mit einem Reparaturwert von 80 macht man das mit einer Haarklammer, etwas Klebeband und einem Armeetaschenmesser.
Erinerte mich an einen gewissen Serienhelden  den ich in meiner Jugend gern gesehen hab.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

Ach die kann man kaufen ? Ist die Gut ? Die Waffe ? Dann kann man die ja gleich mal mit ins Arsenal nehmen. 

Das mit den Reperieren kenn ich....
Ist aber wie beim Heilen.


----------



## Tobucu (18. November 2010)

Wie gesagt ich hab noch keine Muni. Wiegt leider auch 15 
War zufall das ich da aufmerksam drauf geworden bin. Liefen paar Spielende Kinder vorbei und ich hab die angequatscht. Der Junge hatte so ne Spielzeugstrahlenpistole und hatte ein Mädchen gejagt. 
ich Versuchmal nen Foto zumachen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

Jaja ich kenn die story. Die hab ich schonmal gesehen. Ich glaub das sind auch die die einmal die Ratte jagen. Da hatte ich mal geholfen und der Ratte ne Kugel in den Pelz gebrannt.

Aber irgendwo muss es munni geben. Warst du mal bei den Waffenschieber ? Die haben eig alles. Ansonsten dort Verkaufen.


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich abhilfe zum Thema crashes?

Ich hab geguckt mein Freund kann beinahe gar nicht das spielen, weil regelmäßig das Spiel sich aufhängt.
Er meine alte 8800GTX
meine alten 2GB RAM
und nen 6600 Dual Core mit 2.4GHz Stock

eben als ich mal gezockt hab ist das Spiel mal gecrasht und in der Ereignisanzeige war eine Fehlermeldung: blblabla mit Adresse wollte auf 0x000000 zugreifen, jedoch existiert diese Adresse nicht oder so änlich hieß es - also ich tippe daher auf die CPU, dass die zu wenig Cache hat, den er hat ja die 2GB RAM minimum


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich  hab in Freeside von einem Jungen seine Spielzeugpistole abgekauft.
> Wo kriege ich da Munition für??
> Das Teil heist Euclids C-Detektor und unter Muni steht ARCH II Charge.
> 
> ...



Hier siehst Du was die Waffe kann.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...lthread-fallout-new-vegas-36.html#post2404331

Spoiler öffnen...

Das Ding heißt "Archimedes II"....

Jetzt denke mal nach....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

Na dann soviel zum Thema Mun...


----------



## burns (18. November 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich hab noch keine Muni. Wiegt leider auch 15
> War zufall das ich da aufmerksam drauf geworden bin. Liefen paar Spielende Kinder vorbei und ich hab die angequatscht. Der Junge hatte so ne Spielzeugstrahlenpistole und hatte ein Mädchen gejagt.
> ich Versuchmal nen Foto zumachen.




Die immer der freundlichen Ratte hinterherlaufen? 
(wenn man die Ratte abknallt mampfen die Kids das Vieh auf, sehr traurige Szene iwi ) .. mit mir wollten die nie reden, nur ein Danke Madam und sonst nix  Grund zum nochmal durchzocken mit ganz ganz bösem Charakter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

Hmm ein Glück kann man in Fallout Kindern nicht weh tun  
Dann viel Spaß beim nochmal durchzocken.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Die immer der freundlichen Ratte hinterherlaufen?
> (wenn man die Ratte abknallt mampfen die Kids das Vieh auf, sehr traurige Szene iwi ) .. mit mir wollten die nie reden, nur ein Danke Madam und sonst nix  Grund zum nochmal durchzocken mit ganz ganz bösem Charakter.




Nein...nicht die Kinder mit der Ratte...da gibt es noch zwei Kinder die Packen spielen....

Mfg


----------



## Tobucu (18. November 2010)

Jetzt wo ich das Teil bei dir seh Klingelt da so nen Glockenturm. Hab auch schon gesucht, gibst da so blödes Terminal zum aktivieren oder muss was anderes machen.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2010)

Es nützt nichts wenn du bei Helios nach dem Quest auf Achimedes umstellst, du muss das als Teil des Quests getan haben.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. November 2010)

TOLL, Key wurde vorraus Geschickt (UK Version), ich schnell in Steam eingegeben runter geladen --> Deutsch und Cut...

Wenn ich es über DVD Installe, wirds dann uncut?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. November 2010)

Toll wie oben geschrieben UK Key (CD kommt nach) in STeam aktiviert runtergeladen = Deutsch und Cut.
Hab einfach mal so das Game über Hotspot Shield geladen = Deutsch und Cut.....

Kann man das Game iwe anders noch Uncut kriegenn?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. November 2010)

Nicht auf legalen weg. Alles andere wäre auf der Dunklen Seite der Macht und darf hier nicht erklärt werden da sonst der Jedi klutten kommt und uns alle wieder auf die richtige Seite bringt. Mit seinen Punkte schwert


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. November 2010)

unnötig.... Ich hoffe die Cd wirds richten...
Ansonsten versuch ich gerade den 0815 Trick mit Steam und Game auf Englisch 

Danach weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Tobucu (19. November 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es nützt nichts wenn du bei Helios nach dem Quest auf Achimedes umstellst, du muss das als Teil des Quests getan haben.


Schade, hab nochmal auf Hardcore angefangen 
Ist nur halb so einfach wie es sich anhört.
Begleiter gehen jetzt drauf anstelle nur bewustlos zuwerden.
Da ich eine faule Sau bin muss ich mich wieder an DIE Rollenspielergrundregel gewöhnen : SPEICHERE viel UND oft.


----------



## burns (19. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nicht auf legalen weg. Alles andere wäre auf  der Dunklen Seite der Macht und darf hier nicht erklärt werden da sonst  der Jedi klutten kommt und uns alle wieder auf die richtige Seite  bringt. Mit seinen Punkte schwert



Mumpitz.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bla-man\Eigene Dateien\My Games\FalloutNV\Fallout.ini

bDisableAllGore=0
und evtl. noch
sLanguage= ENGLISH

Dann ist´s uncut, wobei die 2. Zeile das Spiel ganz klar undeutsch macht.




Tobucu schrieb:


> Schade, hab nochmal auf Hardcore angefangen
> Ist nur halb so einfach wie es sich anhört.
> Begleiter gehen jetzt drauf anstelle nur bewustlos zuwerden.
> Da ich eine faule Sau bin muss ich mich wieder an DIE Rollenspielergrundregel gewöhnen : SPEICHERE viel UND oft.




Hab von Anfang an auf HC gezockt und es nach einer Weile gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen, ging soweit das ich vergessen hab nachzugucken was es beosnderes gibt wenn man auf HC durchzockt .. werde den letzten Save nochmal anladen und genau hinsehen müssen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Mumpitz.
> 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bla-man\Eigene Dateien\My Games\FalloutNV\Fallout.ini
> 
> ...



Tja soweit ich das gesehen habe wollte er es in Deutsch uncut haben oder ? Also fällt es wohl weg wenn man das Spiel Englisch setzt....


----------



## burns (20. November 2010)

Deshalb ja auch "evtl." .... mein Gott, entschuldigen sie das ich geboren wurde


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

Ja entschuldigung das ich nicht auch Mumpitz geschrieben habe.

Irgendwie komisch. Ich hab mal zum böse sein nochmal angefangen aber diesma auf den Laptop. Aber diesmal leicht. Und hey die begleiter fallen echt nur in ohnmacht....
Bei Fallout sind die immer gestorben.... Irgendwie blöd. Jetzt muss ich die immer in der Wüste scicken und nicht mehr im Kampf mal alleine lassen 
Ja zuerst hab ich auf Hardcore durch gezogt sonst machts ja keinen Spaß


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. November 2010)

Das mit der Uni funzt nich war auch mein erster Gedanke, weil diesen disablegore nnicht gibt 
Der bauern Trick mit steam auf englisch funzt aber xD


----------



## standard2k (20. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Mumpitz.
> 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bla-man\Eigene Dateien\My Games\FalloutNV\Fallout.ini
> 
> ...




Nur das die Zeile:
bDisableAllGore=x

bei einer Steam Installation nicht existiert bzw. Änderungen der .INI durch Steam trotz Deaktivierung des Autoupdate fürs Spiel wieder zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2010)

Hab gerade den Steinbruch komplett Todeskrallenfrei gemacht, und im Anschluss schmiert mir das Game ab. 
Jetzt darf ich den Mist nochmal von vorne machen.

Gibts da überhaupt was interessantes oder kann ich mir das ganze auch sparen?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2010)

Ich antworte mal:



Spoiler



Da gibt es ein "Camp" zu entdecken, dass dir einen weiteren Wegpunkt beschert


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hab gerade den Steinbruch komplett Todeskrallenfrei gemacht, und im Anschluss schmiert mir das Game ab.
> Jetzt darf ich den Mist nochmal von vorne machen.
> 
> Gibts da überhaupt was interessantes oder kann ich mir das ganze auch sparen?




Ich antworte auch mal...



Spoiler



Eine Mini Atombombe (im Nest)
Einen Fatman bei einer Leiche/Skelett) in der Nähe von dem Nest bei einem der Gebäude...
Ein leichtes Maschienengewehr (das Ding ist klasse) (im Nest)
Mehrere Todeskrallen Eier...sind 400 das Stk. wert...(im Nest)



Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2010)

Ich antworte noch mal


Spoiler



Da hat doch "der jedes Ross täuscht" all das noch ergänzt was Bumble, die alte Ödlandratte, einfach vergessen hat - Dankerscheen


----------



## Tobucu (20. November 2010)

Hab ne Höhle voll mit Todeskrallen gefunden   und eine Legendäre Todeskralle  
Gab einen Autogranatwerfer mit dem Namen Gnade zufinden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

Stimmt da wollte ich auch noch in. Da hab ich vor der Höle aufgeräumt aber innen war ich noch nicht. Das sind doch die Windhölen oder so ähnlich. Ich denke ich habe dann noch einen Termin


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hmm ein Glück kann man in Fallout Kindern nicht weh tun
> Dann viel Spaß beim nochmal durchzocken.



bei fallout 1 und 2 konnte man. ich sag nur "vorschlaghammer" ---> "lenden"
autsch  
da konnte man richtig fies drauf sein... nicht dass ich es auf diese weise durchgespielt hätte


----------



## Jagiełło (21. November 2010)

Ich habs durchgezockt. Gutes, orginelles Game, die Queststruktur war aber nicht so überragend. Hat die eigentlich hohe spielerische Freiheit etwas eingeschränkt, aber das Ende war trotzdem gelungen...



Spoiler



Ich hab den Fascho Lanius in ein selbstgelegtes Mienenfeld von vllt. 15 Plasmamienen gelockt^^ Das man, Speechcraft von 100 vorrausgesetzt,
General Oliver samt RNK nach Hause schicken konnte, passt einfach zu New Vegas


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2010)

Also bin noch relativ am Anfang und finde es komisch das man so früh solch starke  gegner bekommt. Z.b. wo man den Keller vom nachtvolk befreien soll. Da hab ich 1000 anläufe gebraucht mit mein kinder Waffen... Gehen die davon aus das man bis dahin alle möglichen nq macht um gute Waffen zu finden oder was?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. November 2010)

Jede Gegnergruppe hat bei NV eine Schwachstelle. Bei dem Nachtvolk ist es Schrot. Am heftigsten fand ich aber die Fliegen im Anfangsort. Die mit den Orangenen Flügeln. Da hilft nur ein Flamenwerfer aber den hat man ja da noch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (21. November 2010)

War heute in Hidden Valley und hab da gleich mal ne Frage zu:



Spoiler



Ich bin in diesen Bunker rein, und da unten geht ja mal garnichts, ausser einer Sprechbox die sich ausschweigt.
Mein Ziel ist es aber da hin zu gehen (Quest von diesem Ja-Sager Bot).
Was soll man da tun, bzw. was geht da in dem Bunker überhaupt?


----------



## strelok (21. November 2010)

FNW ist ein super Game, stürzt aber manchmal ab und jetzt existiert mein Steam-Account nicht mehr.  Was soll ich machen?? Kann mir da jemand helfen.


----------



## Lord9090 (21. November 2010)

Spoiler



Ich bin in diesen Bunker rein, und da unten geht ja mal garnichts, ausser einer Sprechbox die sich ausschweigt.
Mein Ziel ist es aber da hin zu gehen (Quest von diesem Ja-Sager Bot).
Was soll man da tun, bzw. was geht da in dem Bunker überhaupt?



Im Bunker ist die Bruderschaft drin.
Kommst rein durch Veronica glaub ich. Sie findest du auf der 188 Strasse, wo genau weiss ich grad leider nicht.


----------



## burns (21. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jede Gegnergruppe hat bei NV eine Schwachstelle. Bei dem Nachtvolk ist es Schrot. Am heftigsten fand ich aber die Fliegen im Anfangsort. Die mit den Orangenen Flügeln. Da hilft nur ein Flamenwerfer aber den hat man ja da noch nicht.




Das klingt zwar komisch, aber mit der .22´er SMG hält man sich die Cazadore auch sehr gut vom Hals. Kann zwar auch dran liegen das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon lvl 20 oder so war, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Waffen immernoch ein himmelweiter Unterschied!

Das 160 Schuss Magazin tut ein übriges dazu


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

> War heute in Hidden Valley und hab da gleich mal ne Frage zu:



Steht doch schon da im tread.

2 Wege; einmal durch veronika oder indem man alle Bunker abgrast bis man denn hat wo der eingang ist. Da kommen die typen rau ab einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt.



> Das klingt zwar komisch, aber mit der .22´er SMG hält man sich die  Cazadore auch sehr gut vom Hals. Kann zwar auch dran liegen das ich zu  dem Zeitpunkt schon lvl 20 oder so war, aber im Vergleich zu anderen  Waffen immernoch ein himmelweiter Unterschied!



Naja am Anfang hat man noch keine SMG oder ähnliches. Und der Roboter hilft nur gegen 2 und dort sind so 7...
Bei mir hilft immer ein Flamenwerfer. Projektle waren nie efektiv. Trotz Schusswaffen auf 100.


----------



## debalz (22. November 2010)

Also ich möchte jetzt mal mein Leid klagen: nach ca. 70 Stunden schöner und abwechslungreicher Spielzeit ist die Motivation ganz schön in den Keller gesackt - Hab 98% aller Orte gefunden aber die Entwicklung hin zum Höhepunkt/ finale Schlacht oder was auch immer die möglichen Enden sind hat irgendwann aufgehört. Habe die Legion incl. Caesar erledigt, Mr. House abgesschaltet oder so ähnlich, die Rumser sind auf meiner Seite, die Quest der RNK am Hooverdamm kann ich nicht ausführen, da ich sofort beschossen werden wenn der Präsident kommt, 
auf jeden Fall lauf ich jetzt nur noch sinnlos durchs Ödland und hab eigentlich keine Lust mehr da sich kein Ende oder eine Auflösung abzeichnet - 
entweder ich lade einen Spielstand vor der Auslöschung von Caesars Legion oder ich kill alles und jeden obwohl das nicht mein Anliegen ist, kam mir schon schlecht vor als ich den King und seine Gang gekillt habe nachdem wir eigentlich gut zusammengearbeitet haben.
Daher die Frage: Kommt es immer und nach jedem Spielverlauf zu einem Finale oder führen bestimmte Konstellationen zu einer Stagnation und einem verhinderten Finale??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

Du weist schon das du nicht direkt an den Presidenten ran musst sondern nur auf einen Turm hoch musst ?


----------



## debalz (22. November 2010)

Oh Hoffnung, welchen Turm meinst du??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

naja da hinter der bühne. Dort muss man nur stehen und warten was da kommt. mehr nicht naja und danch nur noch kurz nen anruf machen fertig


----------



## debalz (22. November 2010)

THX - hoffe das klappt denn die Option "Last Man Standing" hätte zwar auch ihren Reiz ist mir aber zu sinnentleert....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja am Anfang hat man noch keine SMG oder ähnliches. Und der Roboter hilft nur gegen 2 und dort sind so 7...
> Bei mir hilft immer ein Flamenwerfer. Projektle waren nie efektiv. Trotz Schusswaffen auf 100.


 

Du nimmst das Falsche Gewehr dafür....

Die Repetiergewehre sind am besten dafür geignet....am Besten noch mit Hohlspitzmuni..... und das ganze im VATS....

Am besten knallt die Buschbüchse und das .308er Schnellfeuergewehr (unikat/Questbelohnung)

Wer am Anfang des Spiels gleich ein vernüftiges Gewehr haben möchte, sollte an Primm vorbei laufen und hier hingehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind nur 4 schwach Bewaffnete Raiders zu erledigen und einer der Toten Prospektoren dort ein ein Cowboy Repetiergewehr !!!

Eine Metallrüstung ist dort auch zu finden...

Man muss sich also nicht mit dem KK Gewehr und der 10 mm Pistole rumschlagen....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

Naja das war ganz am anfang... Da hatte man noch keine guten Waffen. Jetzt sind die aber auch kein Problem mehr. Ich hab noch 2 Gegner die etwas blöd gehen. Einmal die Legendäre Todeskralle die nicht umkippt und einmal Lagius mit deinen Wächtern. Normal sind di kein Problem aber kurz vor ende sind die so Overpowert das ist fast nicht war.... 3 schuss aus einer Panzerbüchse für einen normalen Soldat ja nee is klar... Zuerst hat einer zu gereicht.....


----------



## ShiZon (22. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas geht mir gerade gewaltig auf die Eier, nach dem Update vorhin komme ich nicht mehr ins Spiel, mit dem homostandardsatz "FalloutNV funktioniert nicht mehr richtig und bla...blub...grunz...", kein Spiel hat mich bisher so aufgeregt wie dieses verfickte Spiel.

Kick ich das Spiel von der Platte und schmeiß es dann wieder drauf, kann ich ganz normal ins Spiel, werfe ich aber noch Mods drauf, es sind nicht wirklich viel so um die 25 Mods, kackt das Spiel ab. Ich fang schon an New Vegas zu hassen. Erst nerven die ganzen Bugs, dann saugt sich der scheiß Speicher voll, wo das Spiel dann nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Ewigkeit braucht um einen Spielstand zu laden, ca. 3-5 Minuten, nach oben sind dann keine Grenzen gesetzt. Dann bin ich jedes mal nach mehreren Speichervorgängen gezwungen alle Mods zu deaktivieren, ins Spiel rein den Spielstand speichern, aus dem Spiel raus, alle Mods wieder an, ins Spiel rein showracemenu in die Konsole eintippen, Frisur ändern dann nach Goodsprings die Klamotten wieder neu kaufen, dadurch lädt das Spiel wieder sehr schnell, eine Dauerlösung ist das definitiv nicht. Das Add-On/DLC wie auch immer, kann sich Bethesda tiff in den Arsch schieben, Fallout New Vegas ist halbfertig nicht mehr und nicht weniger, hab das Spiel in meine Spielekiste geballert, wo es vor sich hingammelt.

Einen Versuch waage ich noch, hau das Spiel noch mal von der Platte, weil es mir so gewaltig Spaß macht und ich nichts anderes mehr machen will, installiere es dann noch einmal, gehe ins Spiel überschreibe den alten Spielstand und Nagel die Mods erst dann drüber, ich bezweifel das es was bewirkt, aber ich versuche es trotzdem. 

Sorry das ich so angepisst bin, aber Fallout New Vegas treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, vor allem die regelmäßigen Abstürze habe ich gefressen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Einmal die Legendäre Todeskralle die nicht umkippt .


 
Um die legendäre T-Kralle hab ich mich am WE gekümmert. Das Vieh blieb einmal für etwa 10 sek. an einer Wand hängen und diese Zeit hab ich sinnvoll genutzt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Um die legendäre T-Kralle hab ich mich am WE gekümmert. Das Vieh blieb einmal für etwa 10 sek. an einer Wand hängen und diese Zeit hab ich sinnvoll genutzt.



Ja bei mir rennt das viehnur so durch die kannte. Ich hab alles drauf gelassen was ich hatte. Selbst 3 Mini Atombomben halfen nicht. Cas hatte eine Panzerbüchse und ich das Caus Gewehr und das Vieh hats nicht gejuckt. Selbst Minen miniatombomben und Salven aus meinen großen Energie geschütz haben nicht geholfen. Das macht einen mit 2 schlägen fertig trotz 100 % Power rüstung und allen Waffen auf 100. Das ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir rennt das viehnur so durch die kannte. Ich hab alles drauf gelassen was ich hatte. Selbst 3 Mini Atombomben halfen nicht. Cas hatte eine Panzerbüchse und ich das Caus Gewehr und das Vieh hats nicht gejuckt. Selbst Minen miniatombomben und Salven aus meinen großen Energie geschütz haben nicht geholfen. Das macht einen mit 2 schlägen fertig trotz 100 % Power rüstung und allen Waffen auf 100. Das ist doch nicht normal.


 

Mal ein Tipp, wie man Todeskrallen am Besten killen kann...

*Energiewaffen sind fast Wirkungslos....*
*Sprengkörper auch, da die Krallen zu stark gepanzert sind...*

Ihr müsst die Krallen mit PB Muni eindecken....die schlägt sofort direkt durch....Ihr könnt das anhand der Gebrochenen Schildes links vom Status der Krallen sehen das die Muni durchschlägt....

Ich habe für die Legendäre Kralle gestern 5 Schuss mit PB .308er Muni aus meiner "Maschine" gebraucht....

Das ist die Maschine....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein "Wir haben Dich Lieb Foto...."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arcade schaut aber nicht sehr begeistert.....

Im zweifels Fall auf die Beine der Kralle ziehlen und verkrüppeln.....

Am Besten die Repetiergewehre mit PB Muni laden....mehrere´VATS Schüsse möglich...Maschienengewehre sind zu unpräzise, außer das leichte Maschinengewehr...da braucht man aber Mut, weil man näher ran muss...

Normale Krallen erledige ich aus der Entfernung mit dem Panzergewehr und dem Schleichangriff mit nur einem Schuss !!!!


Ach so...

Das ist das Vorbild der "Maschine"....kennt man aus den 2. Weltkrieg Filmen....

M1 Garand ? Wikipedia

Das "Ping" Geräusch, wenn das leere Magazin nach oben ausgeworfen wird ist auch vorhanden....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> War heute in Hidden Valley und hab da gleich mal ne Frage zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder über Veronica oder du findest eine der Paladin Leichen im Ödland, die haben das passende Kennwort dabei.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. November 2010)

Mal so ganz dumm gefragt. Ich hab zwar jede Menge holspitz muni etc. Aber wie kann ich die Verwenden ? Ich hab bisher immer die normale genommen was ja für ungeziffer wie Mirelorks etc zureicht. Und auch Todeskrallen sind nicht das Problem sofern es nicht die ganz großen sind.

Aber in Gegner hat mich enteuscht. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Die Riesenskorpion Mutter war ja wohl nen Lacher....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal so ganz dumm gefragt. Ich hab zwar jede Menge holspitz muni etc. Aber wie kann ich die Verwenden ? Ich hab bisher immer die normale genommen was ja für ungeziffer wie Mirelorks etc zureicht. Und auch Todeskrallen sind nicht das Problem sofern es nicht die ganz großen sind.
> 
> Aber in Gegner hat mich enteuscht. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Die Riesenskorpion Mutter war ja wohl nen Lacher....


 
Die Hohlspitzmuni verursacht Erheblich mehr Schaden bei normalen Gegner...(Menschen und Ghule)

Die PB (Panzerbrechend) Muni verwendet man bei schwer gepanzerten Gegnern, wie Riesenrad Scorpione, Todeskrallen oder Robotern...

Hilft natürlich auch bei Powerrüstungen oder Gepanzerten Legionären...

Zum Muni Wechsel bei der Waffe Taste "2" drücken.....

Ja stimmt ... die Scorpion Mutter ist ein Lacher...auch der Legendäre Cazador war nur minimal schlechter zu killen als die Normalen....

Mfg


----------



## burns (23. November 2010)

Zu Todeskrallen hatte ich ja schonmal den Tip mit den Beanbags gespoilert .. liest wohl bloß niemand wenn man sich nicht über Gebühr ausschmückt


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. November 2010)

Wenn man die UK Version des Spiels installiert, hat man dann auch die "Low Violence" Version oder kann man das Spiel uncut daddeln? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2010)

Also an der stellevon man cass mit zu den van graffs bringt hab ich Cassiopeia beschützt bzw die option gewählt, aber den Kampf danach konnte ich ohne god mode nicht gewinnen


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also an der stellevon man cass mit zu den van graffs bringt hab ich Cassiopeia beschützt bzw die option gewählt, aber den Kampf danach konnte ich ohne god mode nicht gewinnen


 
Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach.

Ich hab Cass ihrem Henker überlassen da ich auf große Kohle aus war. Bislang lässt die aber noch auf sich warten. Naja ich hab aber auch noch nicht alle Quests der "Laserfraktion" beendet.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. November 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wenn man die UK Version des Spiels installiert, hat man dann auch die "Low Violence" Version oder kann man das Spiel uncut daddeln? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht?


Hallo?


----------



## jupph (23. November 2010)

@in-vito-veritas

Ich zitiere da mal:


			
				FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bauerntrick mit steam auf englisch funzt aber xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also an der stellevon man cass mit zu den van graffs bringt hab ich Cassiopeia beschützt bzw die option gewählt, aber den Kampf danach konnte ich ohne god mode nicht gewinnen


 
Ich hatte da überhaupt keine Probleme...

Mit 2 Begleitern zusammen waren die schnell erledigt.....



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach.
> 
> Ich hab Cass ihrem Henker überlassen da ich auf große Kohle aus war. Bislang lässt die aber noch auf sich warten. Naja ich hab aber auch noch nicht alle Quests der "Laserfraktion" beendet.


 
Habe ich jetzt auch so gemacht....muss mal wieder bei denen wegen einem Auftrag vorbeischauen...Obwohl...Korken brauche ich nicht wirklich....mein Konto weißt ein Plus von 47.000 auf....


@burns

Naja...dazu müsste man wissen, das auf Deutsch "BeanBags" = Panzerbrechend heißt....

Entschuldige meine fehlenden Englischkenntnisse im Waffenbereich....

Ich habe es zwar gelesen, konnte aber mit dem Begriff nichts anfangen...

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt auch so gemacht....muss mal wieder bei denen wegen einem Auftrag vorbeischauen...Obwohl...Korken brauche ich nicht wirklich....mein Konto weißt ein Plus von 47.000 auf....


 
Nicht schlecht Hr. Specht.
Wie kommst du denn an soviel Kohle?
Hast du ne Kronkorkenpresse zum laufen bekommen oder wie?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. November 2010)

oder man is 3 std wie ich damit beschäftigt auch den letzten scheiss aus ner ruine abzutranportieren und zu verscherbeln


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2010)

Ich sollte so langsam mal mein Inventar aufräumen. Es ist eigentlich immer zu 80% voll, und wenn ich wo hin komme kann ich fast nichts mit nehmen.
Kein Wunder das bei mir die Geldanlage nicht wächst.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Hr. Specht.
> Wie kommst du denn an soviel Kohle?
> Hast du ne Kronkorkenpresse zum laufen bekommen oder wie?


 
Das ist eigentlich nicht schwer gewesen....

Ich mache generell aus zwei oder drei schlechten Waffen eine Gute....

Denn eine Waffe im Best Zustand bringt das mehrfache an Geld als 5 Schlechte....

Vault 34 hat wegen der ganzen MP`s und der Waffenkammer ordentlich Kohle gebracht....

Den Bunker der Bruderschaft habe ich *"Besenrein"* hinterlassen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganzen Powerrüstungen, Energiewaffen bringen ganz schön Kohle....

Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Scorpion Stacheln/Giftdrüsen....die Cazador Giftdrüsen...die bringen auch ordentlich Kohle.....

Bei der Repcom Abschussrampe gibt es Massig Kenspaltungsbatterien, Sensormodule und Strommodule....das bringt auch ordentlich Zaster....

Was ich nicht mehr tragen kann, drücke ich den Begleitern in die Hand...die können auch was schleppen....

Dann habe ich die ganzen Supermutanten in der Radio Station gekillt...die haben ja nur Schwere Waffen, die auch ordentlich Kohle bringen...Dazu noch einen Tipp...der Ghul dort kann recht gut reparieren und anschließend kann man Ihm das Geld wieder klauen....

Dann gibt es noch eine Entclaven Kiste in einer Höhle, da sind 7.602 Korken drinn....

So läppert sich das zusammen....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mehr tragen kann, drücke ich den Begleitern in die Hand...die können auch was schleppen....


 
Da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht. 
Da hab ich schon die ganze Zeit nen Packesel neben mir und lass ihn leichtfüssig durch die Wüste schleppen. Das muss sich zukünftig ändern.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. November 2010)

zoppelpost sry


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. November 2010)

Och die Armen im Bunker... 
House wollte das ich die erledige. Jo aber da hab ich mal den Spieß umgedreht... 

Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist der Bomber der dann fliegt. Das sah irgendwie cool aus. Auch die Meldungen die so dann rein kommen sind ganz interessant. 

Aber wenn ihr ne Gute Waffe sucht dann geht mal in die Ratten Hölle. Da gibt es eine Waffe die heist Rattentöter Und ist im Dunkeln mehr als nur Praktisch.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei der Repcom Abschussrampe gibt es Massig Kenspaltungsbatterien, Sensormodule und Strommodule....das bringt auch ordentlich Zaster....



Meinst du das Repcom Gebäude oder die Kuppel mit den Raketen selbst. Zu letzterer habe ich einfach keinen Weg gefunden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Och die Armen im Bunker...
> House wollte das ich die erledige. Jo aber da hab ich mal den Spieß umgedreht...
> 
> Was mir noch so aufgefallen ist der Bomber der dann fliegt. Das sah irgendwie cool aus. Auch die Meldungen die so dann rein kommen sind ganz interessant.
> ...


 
Beim ersten Durchgang habe ich den Spieß auch umgedreht und die Bruderschaft leben lassen...da hatte ich aber auch Veronica dabei...

Diesemal bin ich mit dem Password zum Bunker.....die Bruderschaft hat mich gleich gefangen genommen und erpresst.....


Die haben mir ein Sklavenhalsband umgelegt und mir "Befohlen" den Ranger, der sich oberhalb auf dem Gelände rumtreibt, "zu Entfernen"...
Ich lasse mir kein Sklavenhalsband anlegen...
Ich bin mit den Rangern befreundet und das kommt schon mal gar nicht in Frage...
Nach ein bisschen Lagerfeuergespräch mit dem Ranger, wollte er mir nicht glauben, dass es die Bruderschaft gibt, hat mir aber trotzdem das Halsband entfernt....


Daraufhin, hat uns die Bruderschaft mit 4 Paladine angegriffen, da ich nicht das gemacht habe, was Sie "Befohlen" haben....
Ich nehme keine Befehle von Blechköppen entgegen...
Ich lasse mir kein Sklavenhalsband anlegen...
Man schießt nicht einfach auf mich und ist der Meinung dabei "Straffrei" davonzukommen....
Nachdem der Ranger und ich die Paladine erledigt haben....habe ich die erst einmal ausgeraubt und habe dabei den "Bunkerschlüssel" erbeutet...

Erst einmal habe ich die Power Rüstungen und die Waffen vertickt und da ich ein höflicher Mensch bin, dachte ich es ist Zeit für einen Gegenbesuch ...

*Die Bruderschaft ist ja eh Rot gewesen und da habe ich die beiden Paladine im Eingangsbereich mit "Der Maschine" und meiner PB Muni bekannt gemacht...praktischer Weise befindet sich im Eingangsbereich auch die Geschützsteuerung des Bunkers....*

Der Rest geht in die Legenden der Mojave über...

Viel zu Tun hatte ich im Bunker anschließend nicht mehr....außer zu plündern....die hälfte der Manschaft wurde ja bereits von ihren eigenen Geschützen erledigt....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meinst du das Repcom Gebäude oder die Kuppel mit den Raketen selbst. Zu letzterer habe ich einfach keinen Weg gefunden.


 

In die Kuppel selbst kommt man anscheinend nicht rein, sondern nur durch den unterirdischen Gang bis zum Sichtfenster...Dort liegt auch ein Raumanzug mit Helm, der sehr praktisch ist....

Ich meine im Gebäude selbst, vorallen in den Kellerräumen liegen überall in den Regalen und auf dem Boden die Kernspaltungsbatterien und andere Module....im ganzen Gebäude sind die verteilt, aber in den Kelleräumen und Gängen stapeln die sich regelrecht...in den oberen Etagen ist außer Muni, ein paar Korken und einem Jagdrevolver nichts weiter zu finden....

Mfg


----------



## burns (23. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @burns
> 
> Naja...dazu müsste man wissen, das auf Deutsch "BeanBags" = Panzerbrechend heißt....
> 
> ...





Okay, mein Fehler bei jedermann eine gewisse Grundkenntnis der englischen Sprache vorauszusetzen, aber das mit dem panzerbrechend meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst, oder? 


Tip, Gratis zu den Bohnensäckchen dazu: LEO Deutsch-Englisches Wrterbuch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Okay, mein Fehler bei jedermann eine gewisse Grundkenntnis der englischen Sprache vorauszusetzen, aber das mit dem panzerbrechend meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst, oder?
> 
> 
> Tip, Gratis zu den Bohnensäckchen dazu: LEO Deutsch-Englisches Wrterbuch



Ich kann behaupten das ich einiger Massen Fliesend Englisch rede. Aber bei BeanBags muss ich auch erst überlegen und das sind bei mir Sitzsäcke.Was das mit NV zu tun hat ka. Aber vermutlich genau so viel wie die Verlinlkte Seite Sinn ergibt. Naja auser wenn man an ner OS förmigen Software interessiert ist.


----------



## burns (23. November 2010)

Wenn Paramount nicht so Paranoid wäre könnt man´ schönes Video verlinken, das erübrigt jegliches Fehldenken ..... aber so kann ichs leider nur beBildern:

http://www.enquirer.com/editions/1999/08/06/beanbag_550x430.jpg

Definitiv nicht zum draufsetzen gedacht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Okay, mein Fehler bei jedermann eine gewisse Grundkenntnis der englischen Sprache vorauszusetzen, aber das mit dem panzerbrechend meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst, oder?
> 
> 
> Tip, Gratis zu den Bohnensäckchen dazu: LEO Deutsch-Englisches Wrterbuch




Englisch ?? Was ist das denn schon wieder für ein neu modisches Zeug ???

Also mal zur Info....

Ich bin 39 Jahre alt und vor 19 Jahren habe ich zuletzt Englisch in der Schule gehabt....

Da hatte ich zuletzt Wirtschaft Englisch.....

Leider waren die Englisch Leistungskurse "Der kleine Attentäter", "Waffenfreak für Anfänger", "Schleichangriff für den Heimgebrauch" und "Unser kleiner Heckenschütze" im Voraus ausgebucht...

Über Bean Bags habe ich vorhin wirklich nicht weiter nachgedacht....

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie Du im Zusammenhang mit "Panzerbrechende Munition" ( _Armour Piercing) _ auf ein mit Schrot gefülltes Kissen kommst 

Mfg


----------



## burns (23. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, wie Du im Zusammenhang mit "Panzerbrechende Munition" ( _Armour Piercing) _ auf ein mit Schrot gefülltes Kissen kommst




Habe nie behauptet das die Bohnensäckchen panzerbrechend sind, in meinem ersten Post war die Rede davon das sich Todeskrallen nach 2 Stück erstmal schlafenlegen, und das war noch genauso auf Deutsch wie ich mich jetzt hier bemühe alles auf Deutsch zu schreiben.

Die Anspielung mit dem Attentäter kannsde dir übrigens in die Haare (falls vorhanden) schmieren , steh ich nämlich gar nicht drauf.


Zum Englisch, nagut .... alten Hunden bringt man nix mehr bei, das stimmt wohl. Und ich halt mich ab jetzt auch besser aus diesem Thema raus, möchte niemanden mit Fakten verwirren, und das Spiel hab ich ja eh durch (leider).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Habe nie behauptet das die Bohnensäckchen panzerbrechend sind, in meinem ersten Post war die Rede davon das sich Todeskrallen nach 2 Stück erstmal schlafenlegen, und das war noch genauso auf Deutsch wie ich mich jetzt hier bemühe alles auf Deutsch zu schreiben.
> 
> Die Anspielung mit dem Attentäter kannsde dir übrigens in die Haare (falls vorhanden) schmieren , steh ich nämlich gar nicht drauf.
> 
> ...



Also...

1. Hast Du das in Deinem letzten Post nicht darauf hingewiesen das Du über das "Schlafen legen" von Todeskrallen gesprochen hast....
Ich bin ja schon älter  und kann mir nicht alle da noch vorher gegangenen Post merken....ich habe das in meinem Zusammenhang mit der PB Muni gesehen....

2. Haare habe ich noch alle....einige graue inklusive...
Deine Bemerkung mit dem "Attentäter in die Haare schmieren" habe ich erst nicht verstanden....
Beziehst Du das auf Deinen Avatar ??? Ich dachte eigentlich an "Legions Attentäter".....
Bist Du immer so Dünnhäutig ??? Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht...KILLE KILLE....

3. Ich bin zwar schon älter......aber immer noch lernfähig....Soll ich mich jetzt auch Beleidigt fühlen ???


Die Jugend von Heute.... Kaum macht man mal einen Spruch, schon nehmen die alles Persönlich....

Mfg


----------



## jupph (24. November 2010)

Moin!

Bin grad am erneuten durchspielen.
( @Rossi: dank dir auch in Besitz einer voll funktionsfähigen "Poseidon Energy"-Wumme)

Ich suche jetzt für die Quest "Flieger, grüß mir die Sonne" bei der REPCONN-Fabrik nach Zuckerbomben.
Gibt es die irgendwo zu kaufen, zu finden oder muss ich die selbst an der Werkbank zusammenfrickeln?


----------



## Papzt (24. November 2010)

In Novac bei dem Dinohändler


----------



## jupph (24. November 2010)

Danke Papzt!


Huch! Woher kennt die mich? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (24. November 2010)

Bitte Bist aber böse, ihnen die Lange Reise zu vermiesen


----------



## jupph (24. November 2010)

Hab sie beim letzten Durchspielen schon gerettet. Kann ja nicht immer so gut sein.
Somit bin ich eigentlich wieder neutral...was auch blöd ist.
...muss ich es wohl nochmal anfangen.


----------



## Papzt (24. November 2010)

Ja sollte amn sich vorher überlgen, wie man spielt und es dann konsequent durchziehen. Bin im moment böse und beim 2ten werd ich dann mal nett sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. November 2010)

Naja ich spiele es so wie es mir gefällt. Wenn mir was nicht passt dann mach ich das nicht. Bestes Beispiel Bunker zerstören. Hat mir nicht gepasst also den House ausgeschalten fertig.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die UK Version des Spiels installiert, hat man dann auch die  "Low Violence" Version oder kann man das Spiel uncut daddeln? Hat schon  jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht?
> 
> 
> jupph schrieb:
> ...


*@jupph/@all:*

Dieser sogenannte _"Bauerntrick"_ ist mir wohl bekannt  
Funktioniert das ganze denn auch, wenn man die UK Version hat, die ist ja uncut. 
Diese dann auf deutsch umstellt in Steam, ist es dann auch noch uncut? 

Denn Steam verkauft ja lediglich die gewaltgeminderte Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man auf deutsch stellt in Steam, dann werden nicht nur die benötigten Sprachdateien von ca. ~2GB, sondern komplette 7,~GB geladen!? Das wäre ja das gesamte Spiel....Hmm!?!? 

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

Uk game , steam englisch , spiel deutsch und uncut 

Finds dumm das wenn man zb was von den pulverbanditen (feind) klaut, karma  verliert


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Uk game , steam englisch , spiel deutsch und uncut


Kannst du vielleicht noch ein paar Wörter einfügen, um eine ganzen Satz zu bilden?  Ich kann nämlich nicht ganz herauslesen, was du mir damit zu sagen versuchst!?

Wenn man nämlich die UK Version über Steam installiert, dann ist es ja logischerweise auf englisch (Eigenschaften vom Spiel selbst in Steam). Wenn man nun in den Eigenschaften auf deutsch stellt, ist dann auch noch uncut? Meinst du das damit?

Danke


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

Sorry war mit dem Handy on, da nervt es viel zu schreiben.

Hab mir vor kurzem die UK Version bestellt und über den Key schonmal voraus geladen. Da Steam auf Deutsch war und das Game auch war es cut. So hab ich Steam auf Englisch gestellt (Fallout NV bleibt auf deutsch) und das Game neu geladen --> Nun war Steam in Englisch, Fallout NV in deutsch und das Game ist ungeschnitten sprich uncut


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2010)

Hast du Steam selbst auf englisch gestellt oder lediglich FNV? Denn wenn man Steam auf englisch stellt sind alle Games in der Bibliothek auf englisch, deswegen frage ich 

Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fallout New Vegas


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

Steam  = Englisch, Game wird automatisch in Englisch installiert, nach Installation auf Deutsch gewechselt (DAS GAME) und dann SPAß HABEN!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2010)

Das Game wird auch auf englisch installiert, wenn man es von der DVD der UK Version installiert. Mir geht es nur darum, dass wenn ich das Spiel dann nach der englischinstallation auf deutsch stelle, ob es dann noch uncut ist. Wahrscheinlich nicht...Denn wenn ich Steam auf Englisch stelle, dann lädt Steam für jedes Spiel aus der Bibliothek die englische Version und dies möchte ich vermeiden...

Hast du denn nur FNV bei Steam oder spielst du generell deine Games auf englisch?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

Sachmal willst du mich Flaxxen oder bist du schwer vom begriff?!

JETZT DAS LETZTE MAL:
1. STEAM AUF ENGLISCH
2. SPIEL INSTALLIEREN (IST AUTOMATISCH ENGLISCH)
3. SPIEL AUF DEUTSCH STELLEN (UPDATE MACHEN LASSEN)
4. DOPPELKLICK AUF DIE FALLOUT NEW VEGAS.EXE UND DANN SPIELEN DRÜCKEN
5. JAAAAAAAA UNCUT!!! UND JAAA DEUTSCH


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sachmal willst du mich Flaxxen oder bist du schwer vom begriff?!
> 
> JETZT DAS LETZTE MAL:
> 1. STEAM AUF ENGLISCH
> ...


Ganz ruhig, bleib mal locker!  

Ich habe dich durchaus schon beim ersten Mal verstanden, aber nochmal:

Wenn ich Steam auf englisch stelle, dann habe ich zwar das gewünschte Ergebnis= uncut/deutsch - wie du sagst - aber die anderen 49 Games laden auch dementsprechend ihre englische Version, was nicht mein Ziel ist!

Verstehst du das!?

Daher würde ich gern erfahren, ob es auch geht wenn man lediglich FNV auf englisch installiert und dieses dann auf deutsch stellt/ Steam deutsch belässt (um einen Riesendownload loszutreten) und ob es dann auch uncut bleibt....

Edit: Egal, nicht dass du dich noch mehr aufregst  "Flaxxen" wollte ich dich ganz sicher nicht und ich entschuldige mich, wenn ich den Eindruck erweckt habe!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

haha okaay sorry 

mmh also ich musste Steam (Sprache) komplett umstellen, nur ie Spielsprache hat nicht gerreicht...

Medal of Honor war bei mir auch automatisch dann auf Englisch, aber ich konnte es Problemlos wieder auf Deutsch umstellen ohne Update


----------



## Gast3737 (24. November 2010)

Ich habe mal paar Screenz gesammelt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2010)

Mit meiner neuen Spieltaktk klappts momentan ganz gut.
Vorher habe ich halt Hauptmission gemacht und war teilweise noch vieel zu schlecht für die Gegner.

Jetzt Streune ich erstmal herrum mach paar Nebenquest und suche Geheime-Orte... ok da muss ich auch viel Weglaufen z.b. vor 5 Leuchtenden Ghulen, 10 Kampf-Ghulen und zich tausenden Ghulen xDD

Bin jetzt auf Level 8 (keine einzige HQ gemacht) und relativ zufrieden, zwar bisschen Muni mangel aber der Händerl sollte das regeln


----------



## Gast3737 (24. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach.
> 
> Ich hab Cass ihrem Henker überlassen da ich auf große Kohle aus war. Bislang lässt die aber noch auf sich warten. Naja ich hab aber auch noch nicht alle Quests der "Laserfraktion" beendet.


die habe ich alle platt gemacht...ging relativ einfach wenn man vernünftige Waffe und Lv. hatt..


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich sollte so langsam mal mein Inventar aufräumen. Es ist eigentlich immer zu 80% voll, und wenn ich wo hin komme kann ich fast nichts mit nehmen.
> Kein Wunder das bei mir die Geldanlage nicht wächst.


mein Inventar ist fast immer voll, muss regelmäßig zu leeren gehen, vorallem Sunset Brause und Bier schleppt mein Einäugiger Robo mit..Bin ja auch fast von jeder Droge in Fallout abhänig gewesen..jetzt geht das irgendwie nicht mehr..


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich mache generell aus zwei oder drei schlechten Waffen eine Gute....


so mache ich es auch, bringt einfach mehr, wenn man in der Mojave so rum irrt findet man ständig Waffen.
Da ich mich auf zwei Waffen "spezialisiert" habe. Verscheuere ich den Rest. Der Amerikaner (5,56mm) und Das Scharfschützengewähr(.308) sind meine besten Freunde, plus eine Ersatzwaffe(.22) und Anabelle(Raketen) falls ich mal was großes brauche.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Denn eine Waffe im Best Zustand b
> Was ich nicht mehr tragen kann, drücke ich den Begleitern in die Hand...die können auch was schleppen....


Ich habe ja immer zwei Begleiter mit...aber die sind spätestens nach einem kleinen Ausflug voll bis oben ran und ich auch...Brauche ja das Geld, für lustige Spielzeuge und Rüstungen..


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> die habe ich alle platt gemacht...ging relativ einfach wenn man vernünftige Waffe und Lv. hatt..


 
Mein Plan ist bislang so, das ich erst mal deren Aufträge komplett fertig mache (daher musste ja Cass dran glauben), Kohle abstaube und danach den Spieß umdrehe und da drin aufräume.

Bin grad Lvl 23, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein (schätze ich).


PS: 



Spoiler



Konnte gestern die Unikat-Waffe im Repcon-Gebäude ergattern.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> die habe ich alle platt gemacht...ging relativ einfach wenn man vernünftige Waffe und Lv. hatt..
> 
> mein Inventar ist fast immer voll, muss regelmäßig zu leeren gehen, vorallem Sunset Brause und Bier schleppt mein Einäugiger Robo mit..Bin ja auch fast von jeder Droge in Fallout abhänig gewesen..jetzt geht das irgendwie nicht mehr..
> 
> ...


 

Die Sunset Brause immer trinken und Sternkorken Sammeln....

Bei einigen Flaschen sind welche drauf....da gibt es noch ne Quest, wo Du mindestens fünfzig davon brauchst....

Ich liebe die Repetiergewehre...den Cowboy habe ich lange behalten und mit verlängertem Lauf, Ziehlfernrohr etc. aufgerüstet....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Sunset Brause immer trinken und Sternkorken Sammeln....
> 
> Bei einigen Flaschen sind welche drauf....da gibt es noch ne Quest, wo Du mindestens fünfzig davon brauchst....
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Sunsets trinkt, kriegt man dann die Deckel?
Mich hat der Typ schon voll gesabbelt von wegen Schatz bei 50 Sternkorken


----------



## jupph (25. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sunsets trinkt, kriegt man dann die Deckel?



Japs so isses.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sunsets trinkt, kriegt man dann die Deckel?
> Mich hat der Typ schon voll gesabbelt von wegen Schatz bei 50 Sternkorken


 

Die Stern Korken liegen hin und wieder rum und natürlich wenn Du die Sunset trinkst, ist hin und wieder auch mal einer dabei....

Da die Sunset sowiso kaum Geld bringen, trinke ich die immer leer....auch um Stimpak zu sparen....

Nur die Nuka`s verkaufe ich....


Wie komme ich bloß an Geld ???

Ich habe derzeit _NUR_ 71.000......

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wie komme ich bloß an Geld ???
> 
> Ich habe derzeit _NUR_ 71.000......
> 
> Mfg


 
Vielleicht solltest du Aktien kaufen.

Ich wäre froh wenn ich mal n bischen mehr Kohle hätte, dann könnte ich mir endlich mal ein paar Implantate leisten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du Aktien kaufen.
> 
> Ich wäre froh wenn ich mal n bischen mehr Kohle hätte, dann könnte ich mir endlich mal ein paar Implantate leisten.


 
Ich spiele ja auch schon im Casion.....nur bei Glück 8 gehe ich auch mit meist mehr raus....

Richtig Korken bringt:

Die Bruderschaft plätten und den Laden ausräumen
Die Vargas plätten....ein ganzer Laden voller Energie Waffen und Granaten
Gecko Haut / Radscorpion Stachel / diverse Giftdrüsen von dem anderen Getier...
Voll reparierte Waffen...auch ein simples Kampfmesser kann da schon mal 400 Korken wert sein...
Die Schneekugeln sammeln - 2.000 pro Stk. (habe 5 !!!)
Unikate, die man nicht braucht...
Muni, die man nicht braucht...vorallen Energiezellen, Raketen, Minen etc.
Rüstungen Sammeln und reparieren...vorallen Metall und Kampfrüstungen / Powerrüstungen
Von den Waffen bringen Energiewaffen das meiste Geld...
Keine Angst vor negativen Karma...in unbeobachten Momenten die Truhen/Schränke von anderen durchsuchen....
In Vault 3 mit den Unholden in "Agressive Verhandlungen" treten...
So läppert sich das zusammen...

Mein Problem ist, das die Händler derzeit kaum noch Geld haben und ich in dem mir überlassenen RNK Ranger Stützpunkt schon eine Enorme Waffen Sammlung habe....

Bei den Implantaten bin ich auch schon voll bestückt....zu Empfehlen ist auf jeden Fall die "Gepanzerte Haut"..... Die bringt wirklich was....

Außerdem spare ich wo ich kann....
Statt Stimpaks, schlafe ich lieber (1 Std reicht) oder esse oder Trinke stattdessen....

Ich glaube ich schrebe mal wieder ein "Überlebendshandbuch" analog zu FO3....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. November 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage übers Reparieren:

Und zwar wie kann man das selbst machen? Ich mein im Waffen Menü kann man ja R drücken für Repariern, aber dann kann ich nicht weiter, obowohl ich Zich tausend Schrottsachen(Metall und son Zeugs) hab.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage übers Reparieren:
> 
> Und zwar wie kann man das selbst machen? Ich mein im Waffen Menü kann man ja R drücken für Repariern, aber dann kann ich nicht weiter, obowohl ich Zich tausend Schrottsachen(Metall und son Zeugs) hab.


 
Du musst "Gleich" und "Gleich" nehmen....

Ein Cowboy Gewehr kannst Du nur mit einem weiteren Cowboy Gewehr reparieren....eine Metallrüstung nur mit einer Metallrüstung etc.

Wobei das eine als "Ersatzteilträger" gilt und dann aus dem Inventar verschwindet....

So kannst Du aus mehreren schlechten eine gute Waffe machen, die das mehrfache Wert ist als alle schlechten zusammen....außerdem Steigt der Rüstungsschutz/Schaden....


Mit einem Reparatur Set, was man hin und wieder findet oder kaufen kann, kannst Du nur die Waffe Analog Deines Rep Skills reparieren, die Du gerade "in der Hand" hälst....keine Rüstungen etc.


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2010)

*Da hat wohl jemand "Falsch" gespielt und wurde erwischt....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich liebe diesen Schwarzen Humor in dem Spiel....*
*Caesar ist abgetreten....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein verwaister Thron.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann wird es wohl Zeit für einen neuen Caesar....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (26. November 2010)

ja, luul

das mit den karten war zu geil^^^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. November 2010)

hehe habe gerade Aliens gefunden und getötet 
Der eine hat eine echt effektive "Alien Waffe" dabei. Bis jetzt hab ich sie an Lurks oder wie die heissen getestet. Mit einem Schuss haben die nur noch 2 Lebensbalken  Mit Vats sofort tot beim Kopfschuss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. November 2010)

Bin gerade bei der NQ wo man Rex (dem robo Hund) ein neues Gehirn beschaffen soll. Optional kann man den Legions am Hoover Damm ein besuch abstatten. Da ich sowieso vorhatte mit Boone die Legions platt zu machen kam es mir ganz recht. 
Nun komme ich aber nich zu den Legions -.- Die Tür am Hoover Damm (Auf der RNK Seite) zu den Legions kann man (noch?) nicht benutzten da steht dann nur "Kein Zugang".

Wie komm ich durch die Tür? Muss ich dafür eine Mission für die RNK machen? Und wen/wo muss ich dafür ansprechen? Fragen über Fragen 


Edit:

Auf den weg zu Jacobs-Town kommt man an einer Höhle vorbei in den es von Lurks wimmelt. Darin ist auch ein kleiner See und wenn man da taucht sieht man 4 Skellete Kartenspielend am Tisch sitzen xD Wollte eigentlich ein Screen machen, aber die "Druck" Taste funzt iwie nicht (Wenn man das denn bei Paint einfügt wird nur der Desktop angezeigt. Und fraps runter zu laden bin ich zu faul )


----------



## jupph (27. November 2010)

Zu Ceasar und der Legion kommst du über "Cottonwood Cove"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wo gibt es die Aliens?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei der NQ wo man Rex (dem robo Hund) ein neues Gehirn beschaffen soll. Optional kann man den Legions am Hoover Damm ein besuch abstatten. Da ich sowieso vorhatte mit Boone die Legions platt zu machen kam es mir ganz recht.
> Nun komme ich aber nich zu den Legions -.- Die Tür am Hoover Damm (Auf der RNK Seite) zu den Legions kann man (noch?) nicht benutzten da steht dann nur "Kein Zugang".
> 
> Wie komm ich durch die Tür? Muss ich dafür eine Mission für die RNK machen? Und wen/wo muss ich dafür ansprechen? Fragen über Fragen
> ...


He he....

Du meinst diese Kartenspieler....

Der Schwarze Humor in dem Spiel ist echt klasse....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu den Legions kommst Du wie Jupp schon gesagt hat....

Aber Vorsicht !!!

Boone legt alle um !!!

Das macht aber nichts, da dort ein Floß liegt, wo Du allerdings selber Rudern musst....
@Jupp

Du musst "Das wilde Ödland" gewählt haben, sonst gibt es keine Aliens.....

Hier mal schauen...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du kein "Wildes Ödland" gewählt hast, dann sind dort einige Söldner...die habe auch was schickes dabei....



Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

Steh jetzt bei Cottonwood bei dem Floß kann aber nichts machen... Brauch ich n Padel oder wie  Wo findet man sowas

Edit:

Also ich hab dort alle gekillt, im Video hab ich gesehen das wenn man die nicht killt fährt ein Legion dich dahin. Aber es muss doch auch so gehen??!


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. November 2010)

ich hab das spiel jetzt auch endlich, auf englisch natürlich. hab bisher ca 4 stunden gespielt und bislang auf jeden fall eine gesicherte anspielung auf ein altes fallout gefunden - ich glaube fallout 2. 
die nebenquest mit den deathclaw-eiern, da erzählt die dame dass ihre großmutter(? oder mutter, nicht sicher) sich eine deathclaw gehalten hat, die so ein fremder dann einfach über den haufen geschossen hat... ich erinnere mich noch genau daran, das getan zu haben ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

Ich brauch Hilfe beim Floß in cottonwood , hab die legions gekillt und kann das Floß nicht benutzen ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich brauch Hilfe beim Floß in cottonwood , hab die legions gekillt und kann das Floß nicht benutzen ...




Auf das Floß gehen und auf das Floß schauen in Höhe des Steges...

Dann solte E " Reise zur Legion / Lager " erscheinen....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

Ne leider nicht 
Das einzige was nach tausend stunden suchen kommt ist trinken ^^
Liegt das an Boone?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht
> Das einzige was nach tausend stunden suchen kommt ist trinken ^^
> Liegt das an Boone?




Das Floß und der tote Fährmann....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem Floß....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hier Arcade dabei...

Vielleicht liegt es ja an Boone....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

Haha habs geschafft  Und zwar lag es daran das ich die Mission "benny im tops" stellen nicht angefangen habe. Im Laufe der Mission kriegt man ja erst den Auftrag Cesar zu besuchen. Und ab dem moment konnte ich das Floß benutzten


----------



## Gast3737 (28. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja an Boone....
> 
> Mfg


Boone ist mir zu schießwütig und zielsicher..ich will die ganzen Gegner selbst um nieten..um auch Steamerfolge zu bekommen.
Ausserdem kann man wenn man alle Begleiter mal hatte die Nebenmissinon von diesen auch noch gleich machen..
Dazu eine Frage wo kann ich diesen Guhl finden der im Black Mountain war, wo ist der hingegangen. Er sagte nur ich gehe zu meiner "Hütte" und wo liegt diese?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

Hab mir ne sinper gekauft, doch wenn man Ziele auf größerer Distanz anvisiert ist es fast unmöglich zutreffen, aufgrund der Atembewegung. Kann man die Luft iwie anhalten?


----------



## Tobucu (28. November 2010)

Hast du das Flaschenschiessen am Anfang nicht gemacht???
Geh in die Hocke.
Wenn du unbemerkt bist kriegst sogar Bonusschaden durch Schleichangriff.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

Achwas...das wusste ich auch. 

Aber auch in der Hocke wackelt es trotzdem ziemlich stark


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Boone ist mir zu schießwütig und zielsicher..ich will die ganzen Gegner selbst um nieten..um auch Steamerfolge zu bekommen.
> Ausserdem kann man wenn man alle Begleiter mal hatte die Nebenmissinon von diesen auch noch gleich machen..
> Dazu eine Frage wo kann ich diesen Guhl finden der im Black Mountain war, wo ist der hingegangen. Er sagte nur ich gehe zu meiner "Hütte" und wo liegt diese?




Hoch oben im Norden hat er seine Hütte...

Und zwar zwischen den Rumsern und Bitter Springs...


*@FreaksLikeMe*

Dann ist Dein Wert zu niedrig....

Ich habe den Wert Waffen auf 100 und Schleichen auf 80..... kann in Extremer Entfernung mit dem Panzergewehr mit nur einem Schuss Todeskrallen killen....

Mfg


----------



## Tobucu (28. November 2010)

Ich find das hält sich in Grenzen. 
Im Stand ist es fast unmöglich auf Distanz zutreffen.
Das Präzisionsgewehr mit Gewichtsreduzierung ist meine Lieblingsdistanzwaffe.
Die Panzerbüchse und deren Muni ist mir zuschwer, Schussfolge ist auch gering.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2010)

mmh hab ein kleines Problem, und zwar kann ich das Lager der Groß Khane nicht entdecken?!
Ich bin mitten im Lager lauf rum aber hab es nicht entdeckt...


Edit:


Hat sich erledigt....


----------



## Gast3737 (28. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hoch oben im Norden hat er seine Hütte...
> 
> Und zwar zwischen den Rumsern und Bitter Springs...


achso dann werde ich den mal suchen..und mal gucken ob er ne hübsche Nebenmission hat..


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Achwas...das wusste ich auch.
> 
> Aber auch in der Hocke wackelt es trotzdem ziemlich stark


du solltest anfangen Drogen zu nehmen wozu gibt es die in New Vegas an jeder Ecke..?


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Bin auch mal wieder zum weiterspielen gekommen. Bin jetzt in NV unterwegs und mache gerade für die Kaminrote Karawane den Auftrag. Bei Helios One hab ich das Sicherheitssystem aktiviert und dann gleich meinen Begleiter verloren ... er wollte mich töten Habe auch endlich einen Mod für mein Cowboy-Repetierer gefunden   Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Korken für eine anständige Rüstung.... und innerhalb von 3 Tagen müsste ich mich mit der RNK wieder gutstellen


----------



## Rizzard (29. November 2010)

Gibt es bei NV eigentlich auch wieder ein Powerrüstungstraining?
Hab nämlich die Aufgaben der Bruderschaft durch, und im Nachhinein ist mir erst aufgefallen das mir dieses Training nirgends angeboten wurde.


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Die Bruderschaft habe ich noch garnicht gefunden  Wo hocken die denn?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei NV eigentlich auch wieder ein Powerrüstungstraining?
> Hab nämlich die Aufgaben der Bruderschaft durch, und im Nachhinein ist mir erst aufgefallen das mir dieses Training nirgends angeboten wurde.


Ja nachdem man die letzte aufgabe der Bruderschaft gemach hat wird man aufgenommen.



Papzt schrieb:


> Die Bruderschaft habe ich noch garnicht gefunden  Wo hocken die denn?


Hidden Valey, alles weitere ein paar seiten weiter vorne.


----------



## Lord9090 (29. November 2010)

@Blizzard23

ja gibt es, wenn du bei der Bruderschaft als Mitglied aufgenommen wirst, kannst du später das Training durchführen.


@Papzt

in Hidden Valley


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Danke...ein paar Seiten...okay
Naja mal schauen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei NV eigentlich auch wieder ein Powerrüstungstraining?
> Hab nämlich die Aufgaben der Bruderschaft durch, und im Nachhinein ist mir erst aufgefallen das mir dieses Training nirgends angeboten wurde.


 

Du musst der Bruderschaft "Beitreten"....

Sonst kein Training.....



Sooo.....NV zum 2. mal Durch....

Dieses mal hat die NRK gewonnen....

Anders wie bei FO3, gibt es kein wirklich "gutes" Ende....irgend einen Haken hat die Sache immer....

Mein letzter Stand:

Stufe 38
"Arm wie eine Kirchenmaus"....nur 102.000 Korken...
2 Begleiter Tot....4 weitere "verschlissen"....
Mfg


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Was machst du eigentlich sonst so?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich sonst so?


 

Wie was anderes machen ???   

Ich muss mich im Moment um ein anders Problem kümmern...ich schaue gerade aus dem Fenster und in der Mojave Schneit es...

Na ja....ich zocke im Moment fast jeden abend so von 21.30 bis 0.30 Uhr, da meine Frau fast jeden Abend arbeiten muss, mein kleiner gegen 20.30 Uhr im Bett ist und im Fernsehen nicht wirklich was tolles kommt....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

> Wie was anderes machen ???





> Na ja....ich zocke im Moment fast jeden abend so von 21.30 bis 0.30 Uhr, da meine Frau fast jeden Abend arbeiten muss, mein kleiner gegen 20.30 Uhr im Bett ist und im Fernsehen nicht wirklich was tolles kommt....


Hast du ein Glück Ich kann vielleicht 1-1,5 Std am Tag zocken...doofe Arbeit. Ich würde am liebsten auch nur noch in der Wüste rumlaufen, gerade weil das Wetter dort wenigstens anständig ist


----------



## Rizzard (29. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich muss mich im Moment um ein anders Problem kümmern...ich schaue gerade aus dem Fenster und in der Mojave Schneit es...


 
Bist wohl gerade in Jakobstown unterwegs.
Aber richtig schneien tuts in dem Spiel auch nirgends oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück Ich kann vielleicht 1-1,5 Std am Tag zocken...doofe Arbeit. Ich würde am liebsten auch nur noch in der Wüste rumlaufen, gerade weil das Wetter dort wenigstens anständig ist


 
Ja,ja....mit Arbeit versaut man sich den ganzen Tag...

Dieses Hobby habe ich so nebenbei ja auch noch....

Es wird ab dieser Woche bei mir auch weniger werden....




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bist wohl gerade in Jakobstown unterwegs.
> Aber richtig schneien tuts in dem Spiel auch nirgends oder?


 
Mmmhhhh....

Ich schaue gerade raus und sehe keinen Supermutanten....nur ein paar zweibeinige Esel....

Das finde ich bei Fallout schade, das es keinen Wetterwechsel gibt, so wie es bei Stalker ist....

So ein kleiner Sandsturm oder ein Wolkenbruch oder Schnee in Jacobstown wäre ja nicht schlecht oder ???

Es grummelt und donnert zwar hin und wieder im Spiel, es regnet aber nie.....




*Woran merkt man, das man zuviel Fallout spielt ???*

Du willst an der Tankstelle mit Kronkorken bezahlen...
Du willst mit Deinen Arbeitskollegen Ausrüstung tauschen...
Du gehst zur Bundeswehr und wunderst Dich, das die keine Aufgaben für Dich haben und auch noch nie etwas von der RNK gehört haben...
Du gehst ins Kloster und willst der Bruderschaft beitreten....wunderst Dich aber, das die keine Powerrüstungen haben....
Du stößt bei Deinem Hausarzt auf Verwunderung, weil Du bei Ihm Stimpaks und Rad-X kaufen willst und er Dich von der Verstrahlung befreien soll....
Keiner will Deinen Pipboy aktualisieren....
Auf die Frage, wo Du Mr. House findest, bekommst Du als Antwort "Schalte am Dienstag um 21.15 Uhr RTL ein"...
Auf die Frage "Wo hat die Legion Ihr Lager" wirst Du an das örtliche Museum verwiesen...


Mfg


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Dem ist absolut nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## debalz (29. November 2010)

> Woran merkt man, das man zuviel Fallout spielt ???



dich rempelt jemand in der Stadt an und du versuchst instinktiv das V.A.T.S. zu aktivieren


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Du legst dich einfach 4 Stunden auf den Gehweg, weil es dir nicht so gut geht und du meinst du schaffst es sonst nicht mehr bis nach Hause


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2010)

Habt ihr die Bruderschaft auch vernichtet?
Bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. November 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Bruderschaft auch vernichtet?
> Bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll


 

Die drei "G`s"

*G*eplättet
*G*eplündert 
*G*esprengt



_Ein ganzer Bunker voller Energiewaffen und Powerrüstungen = ca. 30.000 Korken !!!_

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2010)

Und jede menge schlechtes Karma  

Hast du nicht den Selbstzerstörungsknopf gedrückt?  Natürlich nicht ^^


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Ah.... ich soll gerade die drei Unholde plätten...bin bei Cook-Cook. Problem ist dass ich den nirgends finde. Habe mit dem Typen geredet und der sagt schon, dass ich ihn wohl getötet hätte Frage ist jetzt wie ich an den Kopf komme


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. November 2010)

Naja suchen wo du ihn umgelegt hast. Das Problem hab ich aber auch bei der Goul Mission. Ich finde einfach nicht den letzten. Da weis ich nicht wo ich den damals umgelegt habe. Waren einfach zuviele


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2010)

Also der Typ ist ja in diesen Ruinen da...aber ich hab jeden durchsucht naja erstmal mache ich jetzt was anderes


----------



## Gast3737 (29. November 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Woran merkt man, das man zuviel Fallout spielt ???*




bei Freunden sucht man vergelblich in Schränken und Kisten nach Stimpacks und Rüstungsgegenständen
in Gaststätten sind keine Ödländer
in Supermärkten trifft man keine Raiders
Das Schlösser knacken ist selbst mit Dietrich 100 nicht möglich
Man vergleicht bevor man zur Arbeit fährt die Rüstungswerte der Kleidung
Bier, "Nuka"Cola, Reperaturkasten, Stimpacks, gehören zum Grundinventar für den Tag
man hat einen Fallout-PC-Mod zu hause stehen


----------



## debalz (29. November 2010)

kommt man eigentlich zum Camp vom Legaten ??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2010)

WTF?! 
Ich mach die Mission wo man den Präsidentenschützen soll und alles läuft gut... so dann zu mr house dann zu der Frau von der RNK (Moore), dann Mr House getötet. Wieder zu Moore, dann will sie das ich die Bruderschaft vernichte, gesagt getan, und dann gibt sie mir aufeinmal die Aufgabe den PRÄSIDENTEN ZU SCHÜTZEN?! Ich soll zu Grant gehen und darüber reden der lässt sich aber nicht ansprechen.... DAZU HABE ICH DOCH AUCH SCHON den Präsi geschützt?!
Ist das ein bug oder stell ich mich gerde dumm an?


----------



## debalz (30. November 2010)

ähm - hatte jemand schonmal diese Nachricht von Steam???

Internet läuft, Rechner neu gestartet - gleiche Meldung


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2010)

Ne hatte ich noch nicht ^^

Hab das Game jetzt zum ERSTENMAL durch und bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss, allerdings noch ein paar kleinigkeiten. Z.b. die Unholde habe ich nicht vernichtet und die Pulverbanditen aus Vault 19 auch nicht.  Ansonsten bin ich mit der RNK führung zufrieden ^^

Beim zweitenmal kpe vielleicht reiß ich mir New Vegas untern Nagel ;D



EDIT:

Bei meinchen Level aufstiegen kann man ja noch ein extra wählen. Wonach richtet sich es wann man als nächstes ein extra wählen kann und wonach welches freigeschaltet wird?
Hab immer nur selten Extras bekommen (Level 25 am ende)


----------



## Tobucu (30. November 2010)

Das hängt mit Attributs -und Fertigkeitswerten zusammen was man Wählen kann.
Aber sonst alle 2 Levelaufstiegen.

Die Meldung hab ich dauernd, liegt aber wohl daran das ich Online bin wenn kich Spiele.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Das hängt mit *Attributs -und Fertigkeitswerten *zusammen was man Wählen kann.
> Aber sonst alle 2 Levelaufstiegen.
> 
> Die Meldung hab ich dauernd, liegt aber wohl daran das ich Online bin wenn kich Spiele.



? 
Fertigkeit= Dietrich, Wirtschaft etc?

Attributswerte= ? Stärke, Glück etc?


----------



## Tobucu (30. November 2010)

Genau 
Cowboy zum Beispiel bekommst du mit Schusswaffen und Nahkampf auf 45 und bestimmter Stufe.
Bei mir werden alle Extras beim Aufstieg grau angezeigt für die ich die Anforderungen noch nicht erfülle.


----------



## Papzt (30. November 2010)

Man, jetzt habe ich den ersten Absturz zu vermelden...gerade als ich mal kurz in den Black mountains aufräumen wollte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. November 2010)

Zum legaten kommt man erst kurz bevor das Spiel zuende ist. Zuvor nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2010)

diese steam-fehlermeldung hatte ich auch schon mehrmals, hatte aber nie auswirkungen die ich bemerkt hätte.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2010)

*Posen....*

*Meine "Problemlöser" und ich.....

A never ending Story......*
*Euclid`s C-Detector - Archimedes II* *- Für entfernte Gegnerhorden....Haut ein regelrecht von den Füßen....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Buschbüchse* *- Allheilmittel* *für mittel gepanzerte Gegner*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Diese Maschine* *- Für mittlere Distanzschüsse und schwer gepanzerte Gegner*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Leichtes Maschinengewehr* *- Für nahe Gegnerhorden*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Jagdschrotflinte* *"Choke"** - Für Valts und Kleinvieh** aus kurzer Distanz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das Panzerbüchse - Für extreme Distanzschüsse...Ein Schuss und Tschüss Todeskralle...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2010)

Schee - einfach schee


----------



## Rizzard (2. Dezember 2010)

Den C-Detector konnte ich für 20 Kronkorken abstauben, leider noch keine Muni.


----------



## Tobucu (2. Dezember 2010)

Für die Energymenge die das Teil braucht ist ein eigenes Kraftwerk nötig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Den C-Detector konnte ich für 20 Kronkorken abstauben, leider noch keine Muni.


Muni hat er unendlich....

Die kannst Du nicht finden....

Ein Schuss am Tag...

Die Muni....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Effekt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Muni hat er unendlich....
> 
> Die kannst Du nicht finden....
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab den Turm meines Wissens damals überlastet, glaub nicht das der noch funktioniert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Turm meines Wissens damals überlastet, glaub nicht das der noch funktioniert.


 
Konnte man den überlasten ???

Meines Wissen konnte man den Strom zu verschiedenen Orten leiten oder die RNK killen....

Wenn Du mit dem Archimedes II dort hingehst, hast Du noch die Möglichkeit den Strom dahin zu lenken....

Mfg


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Dezember 2010)

man kann ihn auf region: overload stellen, dann brennt er durch und am ende bekommt man gesagt das es so wohl das beste wäre, auch wenn nun niemand mehr daras nutzen ziehen kann, weil er nun zummindest niemals wieder als waffe verwendet werden kann


----------



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> man kann ihn auf region: overload stellen, dann brennt er durch und am ende bekommt man gesagt das es so wohl das beste wäre, auch wenn nun niemand mehr daras nutzen ziehen kann, weil er nun zummindest niemals wieder als waffe verwendet werden kann


 
Genau so war es bei mir.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2010)

Hat einer von Euch die Schienenbahn retten können ???

Ich habe den Spion im Kontrollturm erwischt und soll die Schienenbahn untersuchen, weil dort eine Bomb versteckt ist.

Immer wenn ich durch die Tür zum Bahnsteig gehe, fährt die Bahn ab und explodiert....also keine Chance....

Dann habe ich den Spielstand neu geladen, wo ich durch die Tür komme....und siehe da, die Bahn fährt nicht ab !!!

Dann gehe ich in die Bahn, finde die Bombe und entschärft sie....

Sobald ich aber den Zug verlasse, fährt die Bahn los und Explodiert !!!

Scheint ein Bug zu sein....

Genauso werde ich immer von den zwei Soldaten angegriffen, die die Tür zum Bahnsteig bewachen....

Gestern auch wieder....die beiden waren eigentlich schon um die Ecke gebogen....kamen sofort zurück und griffen mich an....

Es gab aber kein negatives Karma und der Rest der Station wurde auch nicht Feindlich....

Scheint wohl auch ein Bug zu sein...

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

Kann man nur einen Menschlichen begleiter haben?!
Also beim meinem ersten Spiel hatte ich Rex und Boone. Jetzt wollte ich Cass und Boone haben, aber Cass sagt mir wir sind schon zu viele...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann man nur einen Menschlichen begleiter haben?!
> Also beim meinem ersten Spiel hatte ich Rex und Boone. Jetzt wollte ich Cass und Boone haben, aber Cass sagt mir wir sind schon zu viele...


 So ist es....

ABER...

Wenn Du den RNK Notfallsender hast, dann bekommst Du als zusätzlichen Begleiter noch einen Ranger und in Freeside kannst Du zusätzlich noch Begleitschutz engagieren....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

WTF ich hab gerade die Mission gemacht wo ich den Legion Typ verprüglen muss (für die RNK) um informationen zubekommen. Wenn man in den raum geht muss man ja seine Waffen abgeben und jetzt danach sind all meine guten Waffen weg?!?!?!?!!?

Ist das Missions bedingt (wegen den Maulwurf /Spion/Diebstählen und man bekommt sie später wieder) oder Bug?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch die Schienenbahn retten können ???
> 
> Ich habe den Spion im Kontrollturm erwischt und soll die Schienenbahn untersuchen, weil dort eine Bomb versteckt ist.
> 
> ...



>Genau das habe ich momentan auch -.-


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (4. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte kein problem bei der mission, ihr muesst nur gleich nach dem verlassen des turmes zur bahn laufen und net mit den leuten sprechen


----------



## Rizzard (4. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch die Schienenbahn retten können ???
> 
> Ich habe den Spion im Kontrollturm erwischt und soll die Schienenbahn untersuchen, weil dort eine Bomb versteckt ist.
> 
> ...



Die gleiche Problematik war bei mir auch.
Habe mich schon gewundert warum immer alle von der zerstörten Schienenbahn reden, obwohl ich die Bombe eigentlich entschärft hatte.

Ansonsten wars bei mir aber auch exakt gleich. Die 2 Typen vor der Türe griffen mich an, und beim ersten mal gelingt es einem garnicht die Bahn zu erreichen. Erst nach neuem Laden bleibt sie stehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

habe(n) ich (wir?) auch nicht. Selbst wenn ich die Bombe entschärft habe, fährt der zug los und explodiert egal ob mit dem Code oder per Wissenschaft/Sprengstoff Skill.

Hab es auch mit dem befehl "tcl" also noclip versucht und konnte es so einrichten das der Zug nicht losfährt und ich die bombe entschärfe, danach zu Hsu gegangen aber dem konnte ich nichts sagen...


Edit:

toll boone ist verschwunden, die Makierung auf der Karte wo er sein soll stimmt auch nicht, er ist einfach weg....
Kann man iwas machen, mein letzer Spielstand ist bisschen weit weg...


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2010)

gehts euch auch so, dass fallout eure zeit so schnell frisst dass ihr euch wundert wo sie geblieben ist? ^^
ich hab jetzt ca 18 stunden gespielt, bin auf stufe 15 oder 16 und war noch nicht mal in new vegas ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> gehts euch auch so, dass fallout eure zeit so schnell frisst dass ihr euch wundert wo sie geblieben ist? ^^
> ich hab jetzt ca 18 stunden gespielt, bin auf stufe 15 oder 16 und war noch nicht mal in new vegas ^^



Kenn ich....
Ich wollte in der Bucht auf etwas bieten. Naja da war noch eine h Zeit bis dahin. Also dachte ich mir hey ne runde NV das wärs. Naja als ich nach der Auktion schauen wollte war sie seit 2 h vorbei......

Also das mit der Bombe hatte ich nicht. Ich bin wärend der ablösung hin und niemand hat auf mich gefeuert. Nur habe ich die Bombve gelegt die ihr alle entschärfen wollt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

Weiß einer von euch wann der nächste patch raus kommt?
Dann halt ich mir die quest mit dem Zug im petto


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Dezember 2010)

sachmal, habt ihr den typen im funkturm, den den ihr belauschen müsst um von der bombe zu erfahren, getötet ?
angeblich gibt es da nen bug, sobald er tot ist, kann man die mission nicht mehr abschließen, entweder code klauen oder bombe entschärfen, aber den typen nicht ein haar krümmen bevor der zug in sicherheit ist


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> WTF ich hab gerade die Mission gemacht wo ich den Legion Typ verprüglen muss (für die RNK) um informationen zubekommen. Wenn man in den raum geht muss man ja seine Waffen abgeben und jetzt danach sind all meine guten Waffen weg?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> Ist das Missions bedingt (wegen den Maulwurf /Spion/Diebstählen und man bekommt sie später wieder) oder Bug?




Du sollst der Hübschen RNK Agentin nicht nur auf den Hintern schauen....

Sondern auch zu hören...sie sagt Dir, das Deine Waffen im Spind gelagert werden....

Ergo, Du bekommst sie wieder...genau wie in den Kasinos....

Von einem Patch habe ich noch nichts gehört...wird aber langsam mal Zeit....

Und ganz besonders Toll finde ich, das die DLC`s erst einmal nur für die X-Box geben soll...Frechheit....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> sachmal, habt ihr den typen im funkturm, den den ihr belauschen müsst um von der bombe zu erfahren, getötet ?
> angeblich gibt es da nen bug, sobald er tot ist, kann man die mission nicht mehr abschließen, entweder code klauen oder bombe entschärfen, aber den typen nicht ein haar krümmen bevor der zug in sicherheit ist



Interessant, allerdings eröffnet er selbst glaube ich immer das Feuer 

EGAL ICH MUSS DAS AUSPROBIEREN


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

ES GEHT TATSÄCHLICH 

FOLGENDES HABE ICH GEMACHT:

Also wie immer dem Typen im Turm auflauern, allerdings so das er dich nicht bemerkt, damit du das Gespräch abhören kannst. Danach (ohne von ihn gesehen zu werden / ihn zu töten) gleich zur Bahn gesprintet und Bombe entschärft. Tja und gut war  Zug fährt nicht weg/explodiert nicht und man kann nach der Mission den Zug benutzen


----------



## Tobucu (4. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> sachmal, habt ihr den typen im funkturm, den den ihr belauschen müsst um von der bombe zu erfahren, getötet ?
> angeblich gibt es da nen bug, sobald er tot ist, kann man die mission nicht mehr abschließen, entweder code klauen oder bombe entschärfen, aber den typen nicht ein haar krümmen bevor der zug in sicherheit ist



Hab ich gehabt.
Beim belauschen nichts gehört, paar Stufen höher gegangen, da hat mich der Typ bermerkt. Hab ihn natürlich plattgemacht und durchsucht.
Meldung beim Chef gemacht und sofort zur Bahn gerannt. 
Nach dem vierten Versuch (oder so) in den Zug geschaft, ist sonst kurz vorher weggefahren und explodiert, Bombe entschärft und wieder ausgestiegen. 
Fährt nicht der blöde Zug weg und Explodiert drotzdem.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Dezember 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Hab ich gehabt.
> Beim belauschen nichts gehört, paar Stufen höher gegangen, da hat mich der Typ bermerkt. Hab ihn natürlich plattgemacht und durchsucht.
> Meldung beim Chef gemacht und sofort zur Bahn gerannt.
> Nach dem vierten Versuch (oder so) in den Zug geschaft, ist sonst kurz vorher weggefahren und explodiert, Bombe entschärft und wieder ausgestiegen.
> Fährt nicht der blöde Zug weg und Explodiert drotzdem.



Hier hab ich doch schon die Lösung... 



			
				Freakslikeme; schrieb:
			
		

> ES GEHT TATSÄCHLICH
> 
> FOLGENDES HABE ICH GEMACHT:
> 
> ...



Und du Musst natürlich bisschen warten wenn der da sabbelt


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2010)

weiß eigentlich jemand was man auf der repconn abschussrampe, wenn man die ghouls ins weltall startet, an dem navigationscomputer einstellen kann? ich hatte da noch nicht genug science-skill...
und kurz nach dem ich sie gestartet hatte, bekam ich plötzlich ohne irgendwas getan zu haben punkte auf die einäscherungs-herausforderung - die sind wohl nicht weit geflogen in ihren raketen. oder gleich in die sonne. 
hätte man sie mit der navigationskonsole noch umleiten können?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Dezember 2010)

an der konsole kann man sie kollidieren lassen oder den kurs optimieren, so das sie 12.5% schneller am ziel sind


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann man der RNK eigentlich richtig beitreten und wen muss man dafür wo ansprechen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> an der konsole kann man sie kollidieren lassen oder den kurs optimieren, so das sie 12.5% schneller am ziel sind



und wenn man das nicht tut, dann verglühen sie immer? oder ist das optimierte ziel auch die sonne? ^^


----------



## fuddles (5. Dezember 2010)

Deutsche Cut Version nur 25€ und nur heute.
Fallout: New Vegas: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> und wenn man das nicht tut, dann verglühen sie immer? oder ist das optimierte ziel auch die sonne? ^^



nein, sie fliegen nur länger und es gibt weniger karma...
kann es vielleicht sein des du ihren techniker, den menschen, über alles aufgeklärt hast ? wenn ja, will er die raumschiffe sabotieren, daher kann auch negatives karma kommen


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nein, sie fliegen nur länger und es gibt weniger karma...
> kann es vielleicht sein des du ihren techniker, den menschen, über alles aufgeklärt hast ? wenn ja, will er die raumschiffe sabotieren, daher kann auch negatives karma kommen



nee, den hab ich einfach in ruhe gelassen, er wird ja dann vor dem start aufgeklärt... ich hab ihn dann nach novac geschickt. 
ich hab auch gutes karma bekommen, also hab ich sicher nicht absichtlich was böses getan ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> nee, den hab ich einfach in ruhe gelassen, er wird ja dann vor dem start aufgeklärt... ich hab ihn dann nach novac geschickt.
> ich hab auch gutes karma bekommen, also hab ich sicher nicht absichtlich was böses getan ^^


 

Damit hast Du alles Richtig gemacht....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. Dezember 2010)

Wo gibt es gute händler, ausser die waffenschieber


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wo gibt es gute händler, ausser die waffenschieber




Richtig gut...


Waffenschieber
Bruderschaft
RNK (Fort Maclaren)
Am meisten Kronkorken zum Eintauschen...

Der Schrottplatz....

Auch sehr gut...


Handelsposten 188 Oben und unter der Brücke ist ein Außenposten der Waffenschieber
Die Vargas in Freeside

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (6. Dezember 2010)

> Fort Maclaren


Wo zum Teufel ist da ein Händler?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist da ein Händler?


Ober Etage im Hauptgebäude...die Rolltreppe rauf

Gehe bei den Quartieren ganz bis zum Ende durch.....da kommt ein Gang und eine Tür zum Lager....

Dort ist jemand der Handelt....

Wenn Du die Quest annimmst "Den Dieb Suchen", die bekommst Du im Büro gegenüber von der Einschienenbahn, dann Hacke Seinen Computer und verrate Ihn....

Als Belohnung bekommst Du "Diese Maschine"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal alle 3 Fraktionen durch gebracht. Irgendwie ist alles nicht so berauschend. Gut die 2 enden sind ganz amusant
So hey schon mal ne Roboter Armee gesehen die geupdatet wurde ?
Nö ?
Steht hinter dir 

Aber naja ich versuch es jetzt noch einmal anders. Ich hab von neuen angefangen und diesmal komlet auf den richtig schweren Modus der angeboten wird genommen. 
Das ist schon ne ansage. Entweder verdurstet man oder man wird übern haufen geballert wel man kaum leben hat.... 
Und jetzt schubsen mich diese Typen noch rum. Aber die sollen warten bis ich 9000 Korken zusammen habe.... Dann sterben wieder Völkerstäme aus.


----------



## Tobucu (6. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist da ein Händler?


Must durch Hauptgebäude durch gehen auf die andere Seite des Geländes ist eine Lagerhalle dort  ist ein Soldat der unterer der Hand was verkauft.
Alternative Route ausdem ersten Stock an der Kantine vorbei die grosse Treppe runter kommst direkt inder Halle an.

Der Quartiermeister im Staudamm hat auch feine Sachen. sogar Power Armor.
Dort hab ich auch ein Flammenschwert mit Namen Rösti her


----------



## Papzt (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Ross
Vielen Dank
"Diese Maschine"....Schaut nach einem M1 Garand aus. Ich muss mich erstmal durch die verkackten Vaults kämpfen...doofe Bruderschafts Quest.


> Der Quartiermeister im Staudamm hat auch feine Sachen. sogar Power Armor.


Danke da werd ich bei gelegenheit auch mal nachschauen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab am adw auf nem plateau  in ner ecke mit gefühlten 20 dethclaws die gute alte enclave powerarmor gefunden, sehr nice, aber beim ausräuchern vom tal bin ich garantiert 10 mal drauf gegangen bevor ich zurück bin, meinen fat man+ zu holen und auch dannach hab ich echt noch weiter an den viechern rumgeknabbert , aber wenn die hälfte verkrüppelt ist, wirds schon spürbar einfacher


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> @ Ross
> Vielen Dank
> "Diese Maschine"....Schaut nach einem M1 Garand aus. Ich muss mich erstmal durch die verkackten Vaults kämpfen...doofe Bruderschafts Quest.
> 
> Danke da werd ich bei gelegenheit auch mal nachschauen


 
Japp...

Ist ein M1 Garand.....hat auch den tollen Sound beim Magazinwechsel....

In Verbindung mit PB Muni und der Schnellen Schussfolge ist das ein guter Todeskrallenkiller....

Und....schneller kann kein Gewehr geladen werden, so wie das....


Vault 3 bringt aber ordentlich Korken, wenn Du alle Unholde killst.....

Ich würde erst den Cheffe auf der unteren Etage besuchen (mit Sprachskill wirst Du durchgelassen), vorher den Ranger befreien und mich dann nach oben durchschießen....

Da die Unholde zu dämlich sind Schlösser zu knacken, gibt es in vielen verschlossenen Zimmern ordentlich Beute....

In Vault 11 würde ich Dir Empfehlen auch das Geheimnis der Vault raus zu finden...gibt einen Einblick in die Menschliche Seele....

Es gibt dort auch einiges Einzusammel....meine Begleiter haben unter der Last der Beute gestöhnt....


@cann0nf0dder

Am besten ist PB Muni gegen die Todeskrallen, oder die Alien Pistole, oder aus sicherer Entfernung das Panzergewehr....

Sonstiege Energiewaffen, Fatman etc kannste gegen die Krallen vergessen ... auch Hohlspitz Muni ist wirkungslos, da zu schwer gepanzert...

.308 PB / .50 PB ist am besten geeignet.....oder 5,56 PB aus einem Maschinengewehr aus kurzer Entfernung...

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2010)

Das Extra "Entdecker" ist echt klasse 
Zwar sehr unübersichtlich, aber so kann man im vorhinein schon entscheiden wo man hingeht und es interessant klingt 

Ich weiß nicht wo das war aber aufeinmal waren da min 20 Todeskrallen die mich alle gleichzeitig angegriffen haben... Boone war keine Hilfe 
Selbst mit dem Alien-Blaster wurde das nix


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Dezember 2010)

das müsste das selbe plateau/tal gewesen sein, am eingang sind 2 gruppen á 5 dethclaws mit jungtieren oder so, eine links, eine rechts in etwa, wenn man verzweifelt am nachladen is und vor grp 1 wegrennt findet man auf jeden fall das lager von grp 2 
und weiter drinne is nochmals 2 kleinere gruppen und 1 richtig große mit ca 10 tieren ohne junge, also nen bissel zeit und paar stelthboys sollte man dort dabei haben, auch die gute wahl des jagdtplatzes kann da ne menge zum eigenen überleben beitragen, dagegen waren so ziemlich alle anderen kämpfe direkt einfach 
und hinter der großen gruppe findet man 2 tote, einer mit enclave der andere mit brotherhood t51-b power armor 
und das ganze kommt auch noch ohne map-marker daher, man weiss gar nichts von seinem glück bis man mitten drinn is


----------



## Papzt (7. Dezember 2010)

> Vault 3 bringt aber ordentlich Korken, wenn Du alle Unholde killst.....
> Ich würde erst den Cheffe auf der unteren Etage besuchen (mit Sprachskill wirst Du durchgelassen), vorher den Ranger befreien und mich dann nach oben durchschießen....


Ich bin schon drin....nur hab ich bis dahin alles umgebracht, weil immer sofort auf mich geschossen wurde jetzt muss ich irgendwo den Schlüssel finden  naja mal sehen.Wie soll ich den Ranger befreien? Der bleibt doch einfach nur da liegen in seiner Ecke.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit PB Muni und der Schnellen Schussfolge ist das ein guter Todeskrallenkiller....


ich nehme einfach ein Scharfschützengewehr, ein zwei Schuß aus sicherer Entferung und Deckung und Todeskrällchen fällt um..


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das Extra "Entdecker" ist echt klasse


habe ich auch hilft, man muss nicht alle Orte erst suchen, haber hin kommen das dauert trotzdem teilsweise ewig..

Bilda:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobucu (7. Dezember 2010)

Gibs bei dem Platue auch eine Höhle mit Todeskrallen wo eine Legendäre Todeskralle drin ist?
Oder muss ich woanders ausschau halten?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich bin schon drin....nur hab ich bis dahin alles umgebracht, weil immer sofort auf mich geschossen wurde jetzt muss ich irgendwo den Schlüssel finden  naja mal sehen.Wie soll ich den Ranger befreien? Der bleibt doch einfach nur da liegen in seiner Ecke.


 
Kannst Du nicht mit dem Ranger reden ???

Dort steht im Raum ein Computer...wenn Du den Hackst geht eine Fluchttür in den Eingang auf....

Dann sollte er loslaufen....die Raider im Eingang hast Du ja schon erledigt...sonst wäre seine Flucht nur von kurzer Dauer...

In der Service Ebene findest Du das Gewünschte Teil für die Bruderschaft und zwar genau beim Boss im Thronsaal im Spind...Der Boss hat auch ne nette Waffe...eine Kettensäge...

Du kannst von der NRK in Maclaren auch die Quest bekommen den Ranger zu Retten und den Boss Motoirgendwas auszuschalten....



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> das müsste das selbe plateau/tal gewesen sein, am eingang sind 2 gruppen á 5 dethclaws mit jungtieren oder so, eine links, eine rechts in etwa, wenn man verzweifelt am nachladen is und vor grp 1 wegrennt findet man auf jeden fall das lager von grp 2
> und weiter drinne is nochmals 2 kleinere gruppen und 1 richtig große mit ca 10 tieren ohne junge, also nen bissel zeit und paar stelthboys sollte man dort dabei haben, auch die gute wahl des jagdtplatzes kann da ne menge zum eigenen überleben beitragen, dagegen waren so ziemlich alle anderen kämpfe direkt einfach
> und hinter der großen gruppe findet man 2 tote, einer mit enclave der andere mit brotherhood t51-b power armor
> und das ganze kommt auch noch ohne map-marker daher, man weiss gar nichts von seinem glück bis man mitten drinn is


 

Welches Krallengebiet meinst Du ???

Das mit dem Steinbruch in der Mitte der Karte ??? In der nähe von Goodsprings / Blackmountain ???

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (7. Dezember 2010)

> Kannst Du nicht mit dem Ranger reden ???
> 
> Dort steht im Raum ein Computer...wenn Du den Hackst geht eine Fluchttür in den Eingang auf....


Ach ich muss hacken das kann ich nicht 


> In der Service Ebene findest Du das Gewünschte Teil für die Bruderschaft und zwar genau beim Boss im Thronsaal im Spind...Der Boss hat auch ne nette Waffe...eine Kettensäge...


Ja dass es da ist weiß ich, nur muss ich erstmal durch die Tür kommen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Welches Krallengebiet meinst Du ???
> 
> Das mit dem Steinbruch in der Mitte der Karte ??? In der nähe von Goodsprings / Blackmountain ???
> 
> Mfg



nein, das gebiet das ich meine ist ganz im osten der karte, ihr müsst bei lucky jims minenhaus richtung osten aufbrechen, wenn ihr an die klippen kommt seht ihr schon auf der anderen uferseite ne natürliche rampe die aufs plateu führt, also paar minuten nach nem geeigneten abstieg suchen, gibt da nen paar vorsprünge so das man da halbwegs gut runter kommt, dann über den fluss schwimmen und die rampe hoch, ich kann heut abend zuhause mal nen screenshot machen wo der pass ist wo man aufs plateau hoch kommt, wenn benötigt  



Tobucu schrieb:


> Gibs bei dem Platue auch eine Höhle mit Todeskrallen wo eine Legendäre Todeskralle drin ist?
> Oder muss ich woanders ausschau halten?




nein, ne legendary deathclaw gibts dort glaube ich nicht (würd mich aber nicht wundern wenn da eine dazwischen war ...) aber diverse ausgewachsene deathclaws sowie 2 deathclaw mütter ...
und sollte da ne höle sein muss ich nochmal hin .... 


edit:
nen deathclaw alpha war dabei, aber nicht legendary


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2010)

oooh ich soll fürn son Typen 100 altmetall sachen suchen.
Und ich hab null  Ich hab darauf kein Bock, gibts da irgendwie ein Trick / Cheat?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ach ich muss hacken das kann ich nicht
> 
> Ja dass es da ist weiß ich, nur muss ich erstmal durch die Tür kommen


 

Den Schlüssel hat der Ranger.....

Aber einer der Unholde hat auch noch einen.... Fröhliches suchen...

Tipp...der Unhold hat einen Namen und der lautet nicht Unhold...

Dumm ist, das Du gleich losgeballert hast....sonst hättest Du durchgehen dürfen...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nein, das gebiet das ich meine ist ganz im osten der karte, ihr müsst bei lucky jims minenhaus richtung osten aufbrechen, wenn ihr an die klippen kommt seht ihr schon auf der anderen uferseite ne natürliche rampe die aufs plateu führt, also paar minuten nach nem geeigneten abstieg suchen, gibt da nen paar vorsprünge so das man da halbwegs gut runter kommt, dann über den fluss schwimmen und die rampe hoch, ich kann heut abend zuhause mal nen screenshot machen wo der pass ist wo man aufs plateau hoch kommt, wenn benötigt


 
Dort war ich schon mal....habe die beiden Typen aber nicht gesehen....

Muss ich noch mal hin...



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> oooh ich soll fürn son Typen 100 altmetall sachen suchen.
> Und ich hab null  Ich hab darauf kein Bock, gibts da irgendwie ein Trick / Cheat?


 
Der Trick ist doch ganz einfach: 

"Streng Dich an...nicht so faul und sammel 100 Altmetall...."
**duckundganzschnellwegrenn**

Na ja...Altmetall liegt ja wirklich überall in Massen rum...drück es Deinen Begleitern in die Hand und irgendwann hast Du schon die 100 zusammen....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (7. Dezember 2010)

> Den Schlüssel hat der Ranger.....


Ahh gut gut, dann muss ich das Terminal mal aufkriegen.... wie ich es hasse 


> Dumm ist, das Du gleich losgeballert hast....sonst hättest Du durchgehen dürfen...


Was du nicht sagst Das habe ich mittlerweile auch schon gemerkt aber da ich nur 
1. "ich geh dann mal wieder" oder 2. " Wir werden ja sehen wer hier hart ist" auswählen konnte, hab ich das mal genommen  naja warum leicht wenn es auch umständlich geht


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dort war ich schon mal....habe die beiden Typen aber nicht gesehen....
> 
> Muss ich noch mal hin...
> 
> ...



hahaha richtige Reaktion mit dem ganz schnell wegrenn 
haha das Ding ist nur, das sobald man etwas braucht was sonst immer überall rumliegt und man überall findet, findet man in solchen Situationen nie... 
hehe dann Entdecker habe ich ganz schnell diese Beta Super->Waffe bei Flugzeug Wrack gefunden  Jetzt brauch ich nur E-Akkus  Hab ich noch nie im beim Händler gesehen, das die das verkaufen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> hahaha richtige Reaktion mit dem ganz schnell wegrenn
> haha das Ding ist nur, das sobald man etwas braucht was sonst immer überall rumliegt und man überall findet, findet man in solchen Situationen nie...
> hehe dann Entdecker habe ich ganz schnell diese Beta Super->Waffe bei Flugzeug Wrack gefunden  Jetzt brauch ich nur E-Akkus  Hab ich noch nie im beim Händler gesehen, das die das verkaufen


 
Das Stimmt schon....aber es gibt doch so viele Hütten und Minengebäude...da liegt immer viel rum....und in der Repcom Raketentestanlagen im Keller....

Wegen der E-AKKUS....die habe ich meistens gefunden oder gehe mal zu den Vargas in Freeside...die sind auf Energiewaffen spezialisiert und bei der Bruderschaft solltest Du auch Glück haben....


@Papzt

Den Schlüssel kannst Du vom Ranger nur per Sprache oder Diebstahl??? bekommen....

Ich schätze mal, wenn Du mit Ihm nicht sprechen kannst, dann liegt es daran, dass Du den Auftrag von der RNK in Mclaren nicht geholt hast....

Deshalb fehlte Dir auch die Sprachoption "Ich komme von den Khans und bringe Geschenke...."

Entweder Du legst den Ranger um....findest den richtigen Unhold oder Du versuchst es mit Diebstahl.....

ABER einer der Unholde hat den Schlüssel*......das heißt moment mal .... es gibt noch eine Option....*

Das Aufseherbüro.....das Password kannst Du entweder Hacken oder Du bekommst es von einem der Gefangenen im Käfig im Austausch für die Freiheit....dort kannst Du alle Türen Entriegel incl. den Wartungsebenen....




Mfg


----------



## Papzt (7. Dezember 2010)

> Ich schätze mal, wenn Du mit Ihm nicht sprechen kannst, dann liegt es daran, dass Du den Auftrag von der RNK in Mclaren nicht geholt hast....Deshalb fehlte Dir auch die Sprachoption "Ich komme von den Khans und bringe Geschenke...."


Gut dann weiß ich woran es liegt, vielen dank


> Entweder Du legst den Ranger um....findest den richtigen Unhold oder Du versuchst es mit Diebstahl.....


Dann werd ich nachher mal sehen, für was ich mich entscheide


> Das Aufseherbüro.....das Password kannst Du entweder Hacken oder Du bekommst es von einem der Gefangenen im Käfig im Austausch für die Freiheit....dort kannst Du alle Türen Entriegel incl. den Wartungsebenen....


Bei den Geafangenen war ich auch schon, muss nur gucken wie ich die aus dem käfig bekomme


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Bei den Geafangenen war ich auch schon, muss nur gucken wie ich die aus dem käfig bekomme


 
Den Schlüssel hat einer von den Unholden in der Nähe...

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (7. Dezember 2010)

Einer von den hunderten die ich da getötet habe 
Ach...es war Daniel... aber ich habs auch so...habe dem Ranger einfach gesagt, dass ich geschickt wurde und nachdem ich eine Arzttasche geopfert habe gab er mir den Schlüssel


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2010)

wie krieg ich eigentlich das powerrüstungs-training? questreihe für die BoS machen, oder anders?


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> wie krieg ich eigentlich das powerrüstungs-training? questreihe für die BoS machen, oder anders?



Genau, wenn du alle Aufträge absolviert hast, kannst du am Ende den Auftrag zum Beitritt absolvieren.


----------



## Daniel007 (7. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Genau, wenn du alle Aufträge absolviert hast, kannst du am Ende den Auftrag zum Beitritt absolvieren.



Bin momentan auf Level 12 oder so und bin noch in Kapitel 7. Da ist Powerrüstung noch nicht interessant für mich oder? 
Wann ist es denn soweit?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> wie krieg ich eigentlich das powerrüstungs-training? questreihe für die BoS machen, oder anders?




Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit....

Sich mit der Enclave gut stellen, dann bekommst Du dort auch das Training....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2010)

ohjee Um an die guten Sachen von dem RNK Händler zu kommen muss man ja die Lieferung an "Price" abgeben. Allerdings ist der im RNK Knast.

Soll ich seinen Vertreter killen bzw. lohnt sich das? Oder kann man Price iwo finden?

P.s. Ich streune eigentlich nur rum und hab das gefühl das ich schon viele Quest abgeschlossen habe die ich nicht mal angefangen hab   Z.b. bei H&H Tools ist auf einen PC irgenwas mit Lucky 38 start und ne VIP Karte vom Lucky...  wozu gehört das xD


----------



## Tobucu (7. Dezember 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> edit:
> nen deathclaw alpha war dabei, aber nicht legendary



Ich war im Süd-Osten der Karte rüber geschwommen und nach Norden spaziert. Habe einen Hang gefunden der nach oben führte und wurde promt von diversen Todeskrallen begrüst. 
Dort habe fand ich auch die Höhle VOLL von Todeskrallen diverser Sorten vorgefunden, auch eine legendere war dort.

Komm leider erst wieder am Wochenende an meinen Spiele PC
werd dann mal paar Pictures machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit....
> 
> Sich mit der Enclave gut stellen, dann bekommst Du dort auch das Training....
> 
> Mfg



die enklave ist auch wieder am start? das wusste ich noch gar nicht, wie genial


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab zwar schon einige Orte besucht, aber der Enklave bin ich auch noch nicht begegnet. Vielleicht fürchten die mich noch vom dritten Teil.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Dezember 2010)

Abend! 

Habe ein kleines Problem: War gerade für Kapitel 8 in der Höhle bei Guardian Peak. Dort habe ich Private Halford getroffen, dachte aber, dass er sich mir als Begleiter erst anschließt, wenn ich die Lakelurks umgebracht habe und dann mit ihm spreche.
Jetzt habe ich alle gekillt und kann mit Halford sprechen. Im Gespräch habe ich allerdings keine andere Wahl, als ihm eine "Gute Reise" zu wünschen. Habe ich später noch mal die Chance, ihn als Begleiter zu bekommen?
Wäre irgendwie schade, wenn nicht.... 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Tobucu (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Daniel007
Ne als dauehaften Begleiter bekommst du ihn nicht. Er hätte dich nur für diese Höhle unterstützt.


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Dezember 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> @ Daniel007
> Ne als dauehaften Begleiter bekommst du ihn nicht. Er hätte dich nur für diese Höhle unterstützt.



Achso, danke! Dann habe ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2010)

Begleiter gibt es insgesamt 8 man merkt aber im Dialog schon wer es ist..


Spoiler



es sind ED-E, Boone(Novac), Cass, Raul(Black Mountain), Rex(Freeside, bei Der King), Veronika(danke Nobody 2.0)(Handelsposten 188), Lily(danke Tobucu)(Jakobstown), Arcade(Freeside)(danke Rosstaeuscher)



Habe mit Mr. House zusammen das Spiel beendet, finde das Ende nicht überraschend aber im Einklang die beste Endlösung für New Vegas..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Dezember 2010)

Du hast Rossis liebling vergessen.
Veronika oder so ähnlich,


----------



## Daniel007 (8. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand eine Liste mit allen Händlern geben? Ich muss einfach mal den ganzen Schrott gegen Kronkorken eintauschen!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt Veronika, Rossis war doch aus Jakobstown?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2010)

@Daniel007 die haben meist immer 8000 Korken auf Lager:
-Handelsposten 188 oben am LKW(dort in der Nähe findet man auch Veronika zum Rekrutieren).
-Waffenschieber


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Dezember 2010)

Nein Rossis begleidung ist Veronika gewesen soweit ich weiß. Die in Jackobstown also der Supermutant nicht. Von der fällt mir der name aber gerade nicht ein.

Ich bin aber lieber mit Cass on tour. Die kann mit Waffen umgehen und ist hübsch an zusehen.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte lieber Cara zum mitnehmen...wo findet man dieses tolle Rossies Teil?


----------



## Tobucu (8. Dezember 2010)

Die aus Jakobstown heist Lily und ist vom Nachtvolk.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt wie komme ich nur auf Nachtpirscher? ist doch was fast völlig anderes..ja Lily war es..da haben wir ja bis auf diesen Dr. aus Freeside alle Begleiter Namen zusammen ..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Dezember 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Du hast Rossis liebling vergessen.
> Veronika oder so ähnlich,



AHA....weißt Du mehr als ich ???

Sie ist eine Hervorragende Nahkämpferin....



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Verdammt wie komme ich nur auf Nachtpirscher? ist doch was fast völlig anderes..ja Lily war es..da haben wir ja bis auf diesen Dr. aus Freeside alle Begleiter Namen zusammen ..


Der Dr. heißt Arcade....
Die Enclave ist in dem Spiel nicht so offensichtlich wie in FO3.....

Begegnet seid der Enclave mit Sicherheit alle schon.....

Es ist Euch nur nicht aufgefallen....

Hier ist eine Powerrüstung der Enclave....

*Der Lüfter ist selbstverständlich von NobLorRos gemoddet worden....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist echt und kommt im Spiel vor....

Mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Dezember 2010)

erinnert mich stark an die enklavenpowerrüstung aus fallout 2... es war immer witzig damit in siedlungen rumzulaufen, da haben die leute immer lustige kommentare abgegeben, wie zb: "tut mir leid, stand ich dir im weg? ... ich verlasse die stadt!"


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Dezember 2010)

> AHA....weißt Du mehr als ich ???
> 
> Sie ist eine Hervorragende Nahkämpferin....



Jo weißt du nicht wer der Schaden ist der immer hinter dir ist ?
Der der jeden Spielzugg von dir Verfolgt ?

Nein ? 

Na dann must du dich mal rum drehen dann siehst du mich. 

Naja ich mag nicht so Nahkämpfer. Die springen dann immer nur im Weg rum und fangen dann die Kugeln ab.....
Ich bleib bei Cass. Da muss ich mich nicht um irgendwelches ungeziffer kümmern. Und zum schluss hatte ich ihr auch ne Panzerbüchse gekauft. Und die Rüstung hatte sie schon ne weile...

Danach waren einige mehr Gegner sorten vom aussterben bedroht. Auch wenn sie hier und da mal mit ner Panzerbüchse auf ner Maulwurfsratte schoss.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab Pacer von den Kings gekillt, allerdings nicht gerade so das der Verdacht auf andere Fällt.

Jetzt will mir der King keine Aufgaben geben weil er rum heult das ein guter Freund von ihm gestorben ist.

Kann ich das noch irgendwie hindeichseln das er mir Quests gibt?


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Dezember 2010)

Als du Pacer gekillt hast, stand dann da: "Aufgabe: "im Auftrag des Kings" gescheitert"?

werde nochmal anfangen diesmal böse..vernichten, klauen und ade Caesar. Habe beim letzten mal nicht eine Miniatombombe abgefeuert..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab Pacer von den Kings gekillt, allerdings nicht gerade so das der Verdacht auf andere Fällt.
> 
> Jetzt will mir der King keine Aufgaben geben weil er rum heult das ein guter Freund von ihm gestorben ist.
> 
> Kann ich das noch irgendwie hindeichseln das er mir Quests gibt?


 
Ich glaube nicht.

Hattest Du vorher schon Aufgaben für den King erledigt ???

Also ich habe Pacer leben lassen und stattdesen meinen Freien Wunsch eingelöst " Die Feindseligkeiten einzustellen".....dafür durfte ich dann den Hund mitnehmen, woraus sich Quests ergeben haben...




RuneDRS schrieb:


> Als du Pacer gekillt hast, stand dann da: "Aufgabe: "im Auftrag des Kings" gescheitert"?
> 
> werde nochmal anfangen diesmal böse..vernichten, klauen und ade Caesar. Habe beim letzten mal nicht eine Miniatombombe abgefeuert..


 

Das mit dem "Böse" bringe ich irgendwie nicht...die Legion ist mir derart unsympatisch....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Dezember 2010)

verdammt ich wollte Rex haben 
Naja beim dritten mal mach ich es anders 

Jop mit der Legion kann ich mich auch nicht anfreunden


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Dezember 2010)

Habe jetzt angefangen und meinen Skill, dietrich usw. auf böse ausgelegt..werde mal gucken wie das abgeht..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Dezember 2010)

Kann man eigentlich mit edr Bruderschaft einen Pakt schließen das sie sich mit der RNK anfreunden?
Bzw. man es erreichen kann das sie sich nicht bekriegen?
Hab dem Paladin zum Ältesten gemacht (bzw. er ist in den vorbereitungen) und meint dann das ich ihn halt als verbündeten habe.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Habe jetzt angefangen und meinen Skill, dietrich usw. auf böse ausgelegt..werde mal gucken wie das abgeht..


 
Poste mal die Reaktionen der Leute...bin gespannt...



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit edr Bruderschaft einen Pakt schließen das sie sich mit der RNK anfreunden?
> Bzw. man es erreichen kann das sie sich nicht bekriegen?
> Hab dem Paladin zum Ältesten gemacht (bzw. er ist in den vorbereitungen) und meint dann das ich ihn halt als verbündeten habe.


 

Vielleicht ???....Finde es herraus....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Dezember 2010)

es ging in Goodsprings schon los, nach dem ich ordentlich geklaut habe(ohne erwischen) wurde ich gleich mal angegriffen...geht ja schon gut los..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich finde das vornehmen und dann so spielen macht keinen richtigen Spaß. Ich hab eigentlich immer so entschieden wie ich gerade Lust hatte.
Wenn ich gute Laune hatte war ich gut ansonsten naja


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Dezember 2010)

mmh also ich komm nicht recht weiter mit dem Bündnis von RNK und der Bruderschaft.

Ich hab Hardin zum Ältesten gemacht und bin der Bruderschaft beigetreten (WTF wieso kann denen beitreten aber nicht der RNK /Ranger?!) und die Mission von wegen Bruderschaft vernichten ist ausgewählt, aber ich kann weder mit Hardin nocht mit der Auftragsfrau darüber reden. Den Botschafter hab ich auch schon angesprochen, da gibts aber auch keine entsprechende Option.

Was muss ich machen?


----------



## jupph (11. Dezember 2010)

Ist denn ein Bündnis zwischen RNK & Bruderschaft überhaupt möglich?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Dezember 2010)

Hab gelesen das das geht, da stand aber nicht wie...


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das das geht, da stand aber nicht wie...



es geht offenbar nur, wenn mcnamarra elder bleibt. mit hardin gibts keine kompromisse


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Dezember 2010)

bei mir gibt es auch keine Kompromisse:
Auftrag heisst töte xy dann mache ich das, nutze das Sprache-Skil nicht mehr so wie beim ersten mal durch spielen..
beim ersten mal habe ich für House den Bunker der Bruderschaft geräumt. ist doch war du rackerst dir für die den Arsch ab und dann bekommste keine Powerrüstung..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bei mir gibt es auch keine Kompromisse:
> Auftrag heisst töte xy dann mache ich das, nutze das Sprache-Skil nicht mehr so wie beim ersten mal durch spielen..
> beim ersten mal habe ich für House den Bunker der Bruderschaft geräumt. ist doch war du rackerst dir für die den Arsch ab und dann bekommste keine Powerrüstung..



Mmmhhh...

Ich trage ne Powerrüstung...

Die Koalition zwischen RNK und Bruderschaft ist möglich...aber nur wenn der Vorsitzende nicht vom Thron gestürzt wird, sondern er zum Überdenken seines Handelns überredet wird...

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Dezember 2010)

naja man kommt auch so durch die Mojave, spätestens wenn ein Waffenskill auf 100 ist und stärke auf 8 geht es gut voran..
aber diesmal will ich Powerrüstung haben, nich so wie beim letzten mal und mr. House gewinnt diesmal ja auch nicht..die Rnk auch nicht..
Übrigens wurde ich von nem Ranger angequatscht: "ich habe 3 Tage Zeit mich bei der Rnk einzuschleimen, ansonsten kommen mich die holen"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mmmhhh...
> 
> Ich trage ne Powerrüstung...
> 
> ...



Wenn man den den alten lässt, kann man danach auch der Bruderschaft beitreten und kriegt eine Rüstung geschenkt?

Bei mir ist heute FNV schon 2 mal abgestürtzt, sonst hatte ich nie Probleme... komisch

Und was zum Teufel hat es mit den "Legionohr" aufsich


----------



## Tobucu (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Ohren kannste im Camp Forlorn Hope bei einem Soldaten abgeben.
Der hat sich so ein Motivations Spiel einfallen lassen.
Wenn du dich gut mit der Bruderschaft verstehst kann man um Aufnahme bitten.
Dafür muss man sich nur um die Van Graffs kümmern.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Dezember 2010)

Ihhh die Ohren von meinen Legion-Brüdern werden an die RNK verklingelt...ok ich weiss welchen Ort ich ausräuchern werde..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Wenn du dich gut mit der Bruderschaft verstehst kann man um Aufnahme bitten.
> Dafür muss man sich nur um die Van Graffs kümmern.




Nein muss man nicht....

Wenn man für den Vorsitzenden die Verschollenen Paladine gefunden hat / Die Filteranlage repariert hat / und die Nachrichten der Späher besorgt hat...dann wird man auch aufgenommen....

Außer beim Königsmord...da muss man die Van Graffs erledigen...allerdings muss man auch auf Veronica aufpassen...weil die plötzlich schlechte Karten bei Ihren Leuten hat....

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (13. Dezember 2010)

> .da muss man die Van Graffs erledigen...allerdings muss man auch auf Veronica aufpassen...weil die plötzlich schlechte Karten bei Ihren Leuten hat....


Na ein Glück, dass ich die schon vorher erledigt habe ... das waren doch die im Silver Rush oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Na ein Glück, dass ich die schon vorher erledigt habe ... das waren doch die im Silver Rush oder?



richtig. ich hab sie mit stealthboy bis aufs letzte hemd ausgeraubt und dann ihren deal mit der crimson caravan an die ncr gemeldet  

der plasmacaster (auch von da geklaut ^^) sieht aus wie das plasmagewehr in fallout 1 und 2.


----------



## sanmonku (13. Dezember 2010)

also FO3 fand ich einiges angenehmer zu zocken als NV....

so viele cliping fehler wie in NV hab ich noch nie in nem spiel gesehen...
13k caps um meine ruestung zu reparieren, ja klar....
viele der neuen gegner typen sind einfach nur nervend...
der hardcore modus find ich irgendwie laecherlich...
NV reagiert noch traeger als FO3, hielt ich kaum fuer moeglich ...

hoffe echt das NV das letzte game mit dieser verdammten engine war...

bei FO3 hab ich mich nur an den engine bedingten aa rucklern aufgeregt, aber NV is teilweise echt nicht mehr witzig... sonst von den stellen abgesehen gefaellts mir eigentlich ganz gut..


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> so viele cliping fehler wie in NV hab ich noch nie in nem spiel gesehen...
> 
> bei FO3 hab ich mich nur an den engine bedingten aa rucklern aufgeregt, aber NV is teilweise echt nicht mehr witzig... sonst von den stellen abgesehen gefaellts mir eigentlich ganz gut..


 
Also ich schäme mich fast ein wenig, aber ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich schäme mich fast ein wenig, aber ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme




Dito...

Mfg


----------



## sanmonku (13. Dezember 2010)

noch nie gegner in meshes fest stecken sehen?

und mit den aa rucklern is es extrem unterschiedlich, meistens laeufts ohne probleme aber es gibt interiors, da is es kaum spielbar ...
aber wer die probleme nicht hat geht wohl davon aus das es keine gibt...
die gamebryo engine is nicht grad unbekannt fuer die aa Inkompatibilitaet wenn man sich mal bisschen ueber das problem informiert...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Dezember 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> noch nie gegner in meshes fest stecken sehen?
> 
> und mit den aa rucklern is es extrem unterschiedlich, meistens laeufts ohne probleme aber es gibt interiors, da is es kaum spielbar ...
> aber wer die probleme nicht hat geht wohl davon aus das es keine gibt...
> die gamebryo engine is nicht grad unbekannt fuer die aa Inkompatibilitaet wenn man sich mal bisschen ueber das problem informiert...




Alle 2-3 Std. habe ich mal einen Scorpion oder ne Ameise die halb versunken ist....da habe ich schon schlimmeres gesehen...

Ruckeln habe ich gar nicht....hast Du alle Patches drauf ???

Im Startfred sind Links zu Tipps....

Und mit dem Reparieren....der Preis richtet sich nach Deinem Feilschen Skill und die Fertigkeit der, der Repariert....das war in FO3 auch so...

Allerdings sind die Preise hier etwas höher abgestuft...

Der, der am Preiswertesten repariert ist an der Handelsstation 188...Repariert bis 64 %....die meisten Figuren bei FO3 konnten nur 48-54% reparieren....da haben sich viele auch beschwert....

Mit "Aus zwei mach ein" bin ich bei FO3 schon am besten gefahren...das geht bei NV auch sehr gut....

Mfg


----------



## sanmonku (13. Dezember 2010)

bei FO3 hab ich nie solche clipping probleme gesehen darum find ichs schon ziemlich schwach...

patches, was ne frage...^^ das is wie gesagt n engine problem... hatte das selbe bei oblivion, da wars allerdings nicht extrem, und fo3 da wars auch teilweise extrem... mit den neuen treibern is es nicht mehr so schlimm, hatte halt kein bock mich vom nhancer zu trennen, nur wegen einer engine die so probleme macht...^^

und ja klar aus 2 mach 1, dazu muss man aber erst mal ne 2te ruestung finden ^^ feilschen hat ich in fo3 auch nie geskillt, darum find ich 13k fuer die ruestung schon zu krass, dann bin ich pleite, und wenn das teil wieder kaputt geht brauch ich nochmal 13k?^^ und solange hat die ruestung auch nicht gehalten...
naja mal schauen was der @188 fuer die reparatur will. is halt schon unkuhl wenn man von ner deathclaw mit 2 schlaegen umgehauen wird...^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Dezember 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> bei FO3 hab ich nie solche clipping probleme gesehen darum find ichs schon ziemlich schwach...
> 
> patches, was ne frage...^^ das is wie gesagt n engine problem... hatte das selbe bei oblivion, da wars allerdings nicht extrem, und fo3 da wars auch teilweise extrem... mit den neuen treibern is es nicht mehr so schlimm, hatte halt kein bock mich vom nhancer zu trennen, nur wegen einer engine die so probleme macht...^^
> 
> ...


Lass die Finger von den Todeskrallen, bevor Du nicht eine Vernünftige Waffe hast.....ein Sniper Gewehr mit PB Muni oder ein Panzergewehr....die Todeskrallen sind doppelt so Stark wie in FO3....

Am Anfang kommt man ganz gut mit einer Lederrüstung zurecht...

Aber mal einen Tipp....Folge der Strasse nach Prim Südwärts bis Du zu einer Tankstelle kommst.....dann geht es nach Westen zu den Figuren...Du gehst aber weiter nach Süden zu einem Canyon....

VORSICHT 
Eine Menge Nachtpinscher und Geckos.....da kommt ein Canyon....durchsuche den mal....

Gehe vorher aber hier hin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas südöstlich von Prim....da gibt es ein Cowboy Repetiergewehr (357er) und Metall und Lederrüstungen abzustauben....

Mfg


----------



## sanmonku (14. Dezember 2010)

doppelt so stark also ^^ fand auch die sind n bisschen extrem xD aber naja ich denke ich hab vernueftige waffen, zb n Q-35 matter modulator, oder sind die death claws resistent gegen plasma? ^^ kommt mir jedenfalls so vor, wenn man da 1-2 magazine reinballert... und das auf normal O_o
panzerbrechende muni hab ich noch nie an denen ausporbiert, bei gelegenheit mal testen 
ausserdem bin ich lvl 27 oder so darum kommt mir ja das schon n bisschen extrem vor


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Dezember 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> doppelt so stark also ^^ fand auch die sind n bisschen extrem xD aber naja ich denke ich hab vernueftige waffen, zb n Q-35 matter modulator, oder sind die death claws resistent gegen plasma? ^^ kommt mir jedenfalls so vor, wenn man da 1-2 magazine reinballert... und das auf normal O_o
> panzerbrechende muni hab ich noch nie an denen ausporbiert, bei gelegenheit mal testen
> ausserdem bin ich lvl 27 oder so darum kommt mir ja das schon n bisschen extrem vor




Die Todeskrallen sind schwer gepanzert...

Am besten Funktioniert:


Diese Maschine-mit 308er PB Muni
Das Panzergewehr - mit PB Muni
Aus kurzer Entfernung das leichte Maschinengewehr mit PB Muni
Die Alien Pistole...
Sniper Gewehre
Die meisten Energiewaffen sind nicht sehr Effektiv.....
Funktionieren könnten


Das Multiplasmagewehr mit Maximalladung
Ich erledige die Krallen entweder:


mit der Alienpistole = 2 Treffer 
Mit dem Panzergewehr im Schleichmodus aus der Entfernung = meist nur ein Treffer nötig
Mit der Maschine und 308er PB Muni....2-3 Treffer im VATS !!!
Mfg


----------



## Eiche (14. Dezember 2010)

Fallout New Vegas 1.2 ca.250mib gross



> Fallout: New Vegas v1.2
> 
> This update addresses issues with the following areas:
> 
> ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Dezember 2010)

sanmonku schrieb:


> also FO3 fand ich einiges angenehmer zu zocken als NV....
> 
> 13k caps um meine ruestung zu reparieren, ja klar....
> viele der neuen gegner typen sind einfach nur nervend...
> der hardcore modus find ich irgendwie laecherlich...



FO-NV ist einfach wieder mehr an den wurzeln der serie, und das heißt SCHWER!
Fallout 3 war ja ab der hälfte lächerlich einfach, und später mit allen attributen auf 10 und allen skills auf 100 war man total unbesiegbar. in new vegas muss man etwas überlegter vorgehen, ich finde das nicht schlecht. der hardcoremodus ist im prinzip die spielmechanik von fallout 1 und 2, da hatte munition immer schon gewicht - das mit essen und trinken ist allerdings neu... und auch nicht so richtig spaßig, meiner meinung nach.
was die teuren reparaturen angeht: es hilft enorm, den perk "jury rigging" (kp wies auf deutsch heißt - stufe 14 und reparieren 90 sind nötig, wenn ich mich nicht irre) zu lernen, da hast du dann wesentlich mehr reparaturmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Daniel007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Todeskrallen sind schwer gepanzert...
> 
> Am besten Funktioniert:
> 
> ...




Wo und wann im Spiel finde ich diese Waffen ungefähr? Bin jetzt in Level 17. Spiele mit Komplettlösung und bin in Kapitel 10 (oder auch 11) in Red Rock Canyon. Habe schon mal einen kleinen Abstecher nach Freeside und zum Strip gemacht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Dezember 2010)

das gauß-gewehr ist auch nicht schlecht gegen deathclaws, das gibts bei der brotherhood of steel wenn du aufgenommen wurdest. wenn du im schleichmodus headshots damit verteilst überlebt das eigentlich keins von den biestern - vorausgesetzt dein energiewaffen-skill ist hoch genug.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Wo und wann im Spiel finde ich diese Waffen ungefähr? Bin jetzt in Level 17. Spiele mit Komplettlösung und bin in Kapitel 10 (oder auch 11) in Red Rock Canyon. Habe schon mal einen kleinen Abstecher nach Freeside und zum Strip gemacht.


 

Also....

Wer mit Komplettlösung spielt, denn sollte man eigentlich nicht Antworten...

Wenn Du aber die Komplettlösung aus den Spielzeitschriften hast, dann fehlt die Hälfte.....

Die Alienpistole ist eine Begegnung / aber nur wenn Du "Wildes Ödland" hast....
Diese Maschine ist eine Aufgabenbelohnung...die Aufgabe gibt es im Camp MCarren
Das Panzergewehr kann man kaufen....
Snipergewehre kann man finden oder Kaufen
Das Leichte Maschienengewehr kann man bei den Todeskrallen im Steinbruch finden oder einem toten Supermutanten abnehmen oder kaufen
Das Multiplasmagewehr kann man an zwei stellen finden...z.B. in der Kanalisation....

Ich habe das orginal Lösungsbuch hier....habe aber noch nicht weiter rein geschaut bis auf die möglichen Gegenstände/Waffen/Rüstungen die es gibt und wie die Fraktionen/Begleiter etc. ticken...

*Übrigends....Das Lösungsbuch hat rund 600 !!! Seiten !!!! DinA4 !!!*

Du hast für jede Aufgabe mindestens 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten....und die beeinflusst den weiteren Spielverlauf....

Diese Komplettlösungen zeigen nur einen kleinen Teil der Möglichkeiten und taugen nur was, wenn man nicht weiter kommt....

Weil, es gibt in dem Spiel ja keine Reihenfolge...Du bestimmst, wo Du hingehst und ob Du die Aufgabe jetzt erledigst oder später....

Ich bin auf Level 26 und mein höchster Level war bisher 38 !!!

Derzeit habe ich noch nicht einmal die hälfte der Orte besucht....

Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> Wer mit Komplettlösung spielt, denn sollte man eigentlich nicht Antworten...
> 
> ...



Danke soweit. 

Ja, hast schon Recht.

Hab jetzt einfach angefangen mit Komplettlösung von PCGames zu zocken, weil ich Fallout 3 damals auch mit Lösungsbuch durchgezockt habe.

Aber vielleicht sollte ich damit mal aufhören... 

Du hast sicherlich dieses englische Lösungsbuch, das es auch auf Amazon gibt oder?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2010)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Danke soweit.
> 
> Ja, hast schon Recht.
> 
> ...


 

Nein, das Deutsche, was es bei Amazon gibt...

Die Collectors Edition wäre mich als Fan zwar lieber gewesen, die gibt es aber nur auf Englisch....das war mir zu anstrengend....

Fallout New Vegas Lösungsbuch: Amazon.de: Games

Die fehlende Karte habe ich DREI !!! Wochen nach veröffentlichung zugeschickt bekommen....die Karte sollte jetzt bei liegen...

Mfg


----------



## Daniel007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nein, das Deutsche, was es bei Amazon gibt...
> 
> Die Collectors Edition wäre mich als Fan zwar lieber gewesen, die gibt es aber nur auf Englisch....das war mir zu anstrengend....
> 
> ...



Das Buch kenne ich durchaus... 

Bin jetzt allerdings etwas verwirrt, weil ich gelesen habe, dass das nur ein "dünnes Heftchen" sein sollte... und der kritisierte Artikel hatte definitiv das selbe Cover.

Ist bestimmt ein anderes, was ich da gelesen habe. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Ich bin auf Level 26 und mein höchster Level war bisher 38 !!!
> [..]


was wo wie, habe ich was verpasst, bitte den Mod verlinken, es ist grauenhaft nur auf 30ig zu sein..habe dann keine Lust mehr zu schießen..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieso funktioniert mein Euclids C Detector meinchmal nicht?
(Ja hab die Quest gemacht um sie benutzen zu können)

Aber jetzt bin ich z.b. im Legion Hauptlager und da funzt sie nich.. steht halt ja bla Link fund etc und die Strahlen kommen auch und nichts weiterr passiert.
Und dann folgen die strahlen immer meiner Maustaste....-.-


----------



## Tobucu (16. Dezember 2010)

Ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen. Benutze das Teil eigentlich auch garnicht ist ganz schön schwer für 1mal schiessen am Tag.
Könnte Tageszeitabhängig sein? Da es über die Sonne aufgeladen wird.
Wahrscheinlich weis Rossi mehr.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Dezember 2010)

mmh scheint ein Bug zu sein.. da vor dem Patch die Waffe noch gefunzt hat...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> mmh scheint ein Bug zu sein.. da vor dem Patch die Waffe noch gefunzt hat...




Ist ein Bug...

Den letzten Spielstand neu laden...oder auch mehrmals...

Dann geht er wieder...

mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte auch einen nervigen bug: ich war auf dem deathclaw-promontory (diese umarkierte stelle ganz im osten) hab die ca 2 millionen deathclaws umgelegt, und dann waren die toten prospektoren einfach nicht da - keine remnants power armor und nichts. grmpf.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch einen nervigen bug: ich war auf dem deathclaw-promontory (diese umarkierte stelle ganz im osten) hab die ca 2 millionen deathclaws umgelegt, und dann waren die toten prospektoren einfach nicht da - keine remnants power armor und nichts. grmpf.


 
Du musst "Wildes Ödland" gewählt haben, damit diese Ereignisse stattfinden....

Als ich das erste mal da war hatte ich kein "Wildes Ödland" da waren die auch nicht da....

Jetzt wo ich "Wildes Ödland" gewählt habe, liegen dort auch 2 Powerrüstungen rum....


*"Wildes Ödland"*

Wenn man das auswählt, dann gibt es besondere Begegnungen, wie z.B. Alien`s.....einen Kühlschrank mit einem Toten Forscher drin, der einen Seltsamen Hut trägt (Indiana Jones Teil 4) etc. etc. etc.

Ist schon Lustig.....Du stehst in einer verlassenen Vault und da kommt plötzlich einer rausgerannt und rennt Dich fast um....

Mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2010)

ich hab den wild wasteland perk sogar  besonders gefällt mir auch in cottonwood cove die aufschrift auf einer der wände: "romanes eunt domus" ^^
hilft aber nix bei den fehlenden items.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ich hab den wild wasteland perk sogar  besonders gefällt mir auch in cottonwood cove die aufschrift auf einer der wände: "romanes eunt domus" ^^
> hilft aber nix bei den fehlenden items.


 

Dann müssen die da sein....

Wenn Du die Rampe zu den Todeskrallen hochgehst, dann liegen die von der Rampenspitze aus gesehen, ganz oben Rechts an einem Felsen vor dem Eiergelege....Müßte Südöstliche Ecke des Tals sein...

Die beiden übersieht man aber auch leicht....

Gruß


----------



## fuddles (17. Dezember 2010)

Könnt ihr bitte etwas mehr spoilern? Danke 

EDIT: Ach ja, habe Wildes Ödland geskillt, ab und zu höre ich dieses UFO Geräusch und links oben erscheint ein erstaunter Falloutboy Kopf. Nur habe ich bis jetzt nichts an Ereignissen/Gegenständen/Personen gesehen. Is des normal?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte etwas mehr spoilern? Danke
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja, habe Wildes Ödland geskillt, ab und zu höre ich dieses UFO Geräusch und links oben erscheint ein erstaunter Falloutboy Kopf. Nur habe ich bis jetzt nichts an Ereignissen/Gegenständen/Personen gesehen. Is des normal?


 

Jaaaaa...

Ist normal...hättest mal nach oben schauen müssen....

Wenn der Erstaunte Kopf auftaucht, dann findet gerade ein Ereigniss statt oder Du stehst bei etwas Kuriosem....

Das Ufo landet aber auch.....

Mfg


----------



## fuddles (17. Dezember 2010)

Also es ist normal das ich nichts sehe?
Nach oben schauen und sonst überall nachgucken habe ich logischerweise vorausgesetzt...

Wie gesagt habe noch nichts Kurioses gesehen und auch kein plötzliches Ereignis, außer eben das Geräusch und der Kopf. Weiter war nichts. War jetzt bereits 5 mal so gewesen.

Vl. bin ich ja nur blind.

Will den Alien Straaaaahler^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Also es ist normal das ich nichts sehe?
> Nach oben schauen und sonst überall nachgucken habe ich logischerweise vorausgesetzt...
> 
> Wie gesagt habe noch nichts Kurioses gesehen und auch kein plötzliches Ereignis, außer eben das Geräusch und der Kopf. Weiter war nichts. War jetzt bereits 5 mal so gewesen.
> ...


 

Sag:

*Bitte Bitte lieber Rossi !!!!*

Mfg


----------



## fuddles (17. Dezember 2010)

*dankeeeee * ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dann müssen die da sein....
> 
> Wenn Du die Rampe zu den Todeskrallen hochgehst, dann liegen die von der Rampenspitze aus gesehen, ganz oben Rechts an einem Felsen vor dem Eiergelege....Müßte Südöstliche Ecke des Tals sein...
> 
> ...



ich bin ca 20 minuten lang auf diesem stückchen land rumgestreift, bei dem eiergelege war ich auch schon. nichts. dieser fall steht auch im fallout-wiki als bekannter bug


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Dezember 2010)

der Euclids funktioniert immer noch nicht..... 1000 mal neu geladen... immer das selbe.. ich spiel solange nicht weiter bis der wieder funzt. 
Das kotzt mich gerade richtig an


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> der Euclids funktioniert immer noch nicht..... 1000 mal neu geladen... immer das selbe.. ich spiel solange nicht weiter bis der wieder funzt.
> Das kotzt mich gerade richtig an


 

Das ist ein bekannter Bug....bei mir lief er auch eine Weile nicht...

Lade den letzten Spielstand neu und laufe erst eimal weiter....(nicht benutzen)

Probiere es später im Spiel nochmal, so hab ich das gemacht und dann ging er plötzlich wieder....

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Game deinstalliert  mal schaun 

Edit:

Hat auch nichts gebracht.

Ich krieg nichtmal mehr die Steam-Archivments....


----------



## fuddles (19. Dezember 2010)

Na geil, endlich den Entdecker Skill.
Dürfte rund 20 Spezialwaffen neu haben.
Besonderer Schmankerl ist das Gobi Scharfschützen Gewehr.
Ich brauch in fast keine Stadt mehr einmarschieren. Kann bequem alles von weitem säubern.



Spoiler



Ihr bekommt es im Scharfschützennest. Ihr braucht aber einen 100er öffnen Skill.
Da Panzerbrechende Muni rein und Todeskrallen sind von weitem Hackfleisch.
Gobi Campaign scout rifle - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Dezember 2010)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab das Game deinstalliert  mal schaun
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



ich hab auch nur die hälfte der achievements bekommen, einige die ingame als erfolgreich angezeigt wurden, sind von steam nicht anerkannt worden und sind in der liste ausgegraut etc.... 

bei dem poseidon markierer hab ich anlaufschwierigkeiten gehabt, man muss die maustaste länger gedrückt halten, war zummindest bei mir so, wenn ich nur antippe reicht das nicht füer den archimedesII zielalgorythmus oder sowaws in der art und er verbraucht nur mun ohne zu schiessen


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2010)

hat jemand ne Quelle für Zuckerbomben? brauche 3 stück davon..


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Quelle für Zuckerbomben? brauche 3 stück davon..



manche händler verkaufen sie glaub ich, ansonsten liegen sie in der welt verstreut ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2010)

hat sich erledigt in Novac beim Händler gab es paar zu kaufen...

Bin ja fleißig für die Legion am kämpfen: Forlon hope ist ausgeräuchert...die Ranger die mich gejagt haben, damit ich innerhalb von drei tage meinen Ruf bei der RNK verbessere, haben es auch nicht überlebt..


----------



## bleedingme (22. Dezember 2010)

Jungs, Mädels - wieso habt Ihr eigentlich noch Zeit hier so viel zu posten? Ihr spielt noch nicht genug NV...

So, ich hab gemerkt dass ich zu gut bin für diese Welt. Für die Mojave sowieso - müßte mich langsam mal entscheiden für wen ich weiterkämpfe und mach mir darüber echt nen Kopp.
Davon abgesehen bin ich Shootergeschädigt - ich schaff's einfach nicht FO3 oder NV konsequent anders als mit Schwerpunkt auf Schußwaffen und mittlere bis große Entfernung durchzuzocken... der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.

Mal kurz ne Frage zur Muni: Machen die Hohlspitzbolzen eigentlich wirklich Sinn - zwar mehr Schaden aber gleichzeitig die Schadenschwelle der Gegner x3. Da muß man ja tierisch Obacht passen, dass nicht schon ein Nachthemd als kugelsichere Weste durchgeht...
Wenigstens die PBs sind empfehlenswert. Und die Eigenbaukreationen sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2010)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Jungs, Mädels - wieso habt Ihr eigentlich noch Zeit hier so viel zu posten? Ihr spielt noch nicht genug NV...
> 
> So, ich hab gemerkt dass ich zu gut bin für diese Welt. Für die Mojave sowieso - müßte mich langsam mal entscheiden für wen ich weiterkämpfe und mach mir darüber echt nen Kopp.
> Davon abgesehen bin ich Shootergeschädigt - ich schaff's einfach nicht FO3 oder NV konsequent anders als mit Schwerpunkt auf Schußwaffen und mittlere bis große Entfernung durchzuzocken... der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.
> ...


 
Das mit dem zu gut für diese Welt geht mir genauso.....

Na ja...das schlimmste was ich getan habe ist mir eine RNK Verteranen Rüstung zu "besorgen".....gibt jetzt halt eine Ranger Station weniger....

Zur Muni:

Die Hohlspitzmuni macht irgendwie keinen Sinn...

Ich verwende ausschließlich PB für Todeskrallen, Legionäre, Radscorpione, Roboter...und die Normale für alles andere....

Deshalb ist auch die "Buschbüchse" im allgemeinen Rellativ wirkunslos trotz dieser 45.70er Muni, da man hauptsächlich die Holzspitz bekommt....

Anders das Trappergewehr mit aufgesetzten Zielfernrohr....Cass zaubert damit....

Ich benutze am liebsten Gewehre....die meisten Energiewaffen sind nur aus kurzer Distanz sehr Wirkungsvoll und ich liebe es aus ein paar hundert Metern Entfernung einem Ghul oder einer Todeskralle mit dem Panzergewehr die Rübe weg zu ballern.... (kritischer Schleichangriff)

Habe jetzt neue Errungenschaften : Alle Schneekugeln gefunden / Alle Triebtäter rekrutiert....

Und da ich aus Dankbarkeit für das Powerrüstungtraining, den Bunker der Bruderschaft gesprengt habe, bin ich jetzt Mitglied der Wächter der Apokalpse.....

Mfg


----------



## fuddles (22. Dezember 2010)

Panzerbüchse mit PB Muni FTW^^ 



Spoiler



One Shot Todeskralle. Damit lies sich sogar die Legendäre Todeskralle massakrieren. Waren aber paar mehr Schuss als bei dem Aplha Todeskrallen Männchen.



Was mich interessieren würde warum man den Fatman mehrmals findet ich bis jetzt aber nur ganze 2 Miniatombomben gefunden habe.


----------



## Tobucu (22. Dezember 2010)

Der Jagdrevolver mit Hohlspitzgeschossen Rockt gegen alles was nicht gepanzert ist. 
Wie diverse Tiere, Lakelurks und Cazadors.
Mit einer Polizeschrotflinte und Laufgeschossen hatte ich meine erste Todeskralle, die zufällig überden Weg lief, gekillt. Danach hatte ich weniger Angst vor den Viechern aber die 3 Gruppen waren doch etwas viel


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Der Jagdrevolver mit Hohlspitzgeschossen Rockt gegen alles was nicht gepanzert ist.
> Wie diverse Tiere, Lakelurks und Cazadors.
> Mit einer Polizeschrotflinte und Laufgeschossen hatte ich meine erste Todeskralle, die zufällig überden Weg lief, gekillt. Danach hatte ich weniger Angst vor den Viechern aber die 3 Gruppen waren doch etwas viel



aus großer distanz mit schleichangriff sind deathclaws eigentlich kein problem - da reicht ein schuss von gauss rifle, sniper rifle, anti materiell rifle, manchmal sogar mit dem gemoddeten lasergewehr. mit dem gaußgewehr ist auch ein deathclaw-alphamännchen mit einem schönen kopftreffer weg vom fenster 
das lasergewehr ist außerdem gar nicht so schlecht um sich anstürmende deathclaws vom hals zu halten, zumindest wenn man eine hohe kritische treffer-chance hat, da die kritischen lasertreffer auch ordentlich reinhauen und die hohe feuerrate und das große magazin dafür sorgen, dass keins von den biestern nahe genug an einen herankommt


----------



## speddy411 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hatte jemand von euch eigentlich schon mal Plot-Stopper?
Ich hab vor 2 Wochen gezockt und hänge nun beim laden, komplett ohne Quests, (Liste ist leer) in diesem Dinosaurier fest.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Dezember 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch eigentlich schon mal Plot-Stopper?
> Ich hab vor 2 Wochen gezockt und hänge nun beim laden, komplett ohne Quests, (Liste ist leer) in diesem Dinosaurier fest.



wow, das ist ja verdammt ärgerlich. hast du keine vorherigen saves die noch funktionieren? und gepatcht ist das spiel ja automatisch, oder?
ich hatte bisher nur einen stopper in einer nebenquest: isaac bei den gun runners, dem man 100 scrap metals bringen soll, ist verschwunden.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Dezember 2010)

Habe leider keine weiteren Savepoints. Ich hab bisher immer nur mit "Warten" den Autosave überschreiben lassen.

Ich werde mal auf ein weiteren Patch warten und dann das Spiel noch mal von vorne beginnen. Trotzdem echt ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## Tobucu (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das ist ärgelich.
Hatte ich aber auch schon. Habe Grundregel Nummer Eins bei RPG´s vernachlässigt:
Speichere Viel und Oft.


Vor wichtigen Türen oder Gesprächen mach ich Schnell Save.
Meist müste man bei Missionsbeginn auch Speichern, vergesse ich auch meist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2010)

*Frohe Weihnachten an Alle !!!

**Gruß
Rossi*​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Dezember 2010)

Dir auch Rossi aber ich dachte du zeigst das Bild von dem Weihnachtsbaum in NV ?


----------



## Tobucu (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ihr langeweile habt und Geld braucht, dann versucht ein Casino zusprengen.
Dabei ein Grundkapital mit Blackjack erspielen und dann den Einarmigen Banditen füttern.
Natürlich mit Maximalen Einsatz.
Mit etwas Glück rückt der nach ner Zeit den Jackpott raus.
Danach schmeißen die einen meist raus weil man das Limit leicht überschritten hat. ( ~25000 Kronkorken)


----------



## fuddles (27. Dezember 2010)

Wann kommen die ersten DLCs für PC ?^^
Finde keine Kisten/Tresore/Schränke/Türen/Computer mehr die ich noch nicht auf hatte...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Wann kommen die ersten DLCs für PC ?^^
> Finde keine Kisten/Tresore/Schränke/Türen/Computer mehr die ich noch nicht auf hatte...


 
Tja...

Vorläufig nur für die Konsolen....

Ist ne Sauerei....ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass von den Kosolen mehr Titel umgesetzt wurden, als für den PC....

Man will wohl die Konsole etwas Hypen...

Mfg


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Dezember 2010)

ich weiss schon warum ich ausser ner wii keine weitere konsole besitze , dann müsst ich ja divers spiele abhängig von releasedaten, dlc, etc..... mehrfach kaufen (bei manchen games wie f3 und f3:nv würd das, bei mir zummindest, wahrscheinlich sogar funktionieren) .... 
auf der anderen seite, ka ich kenn paar leute mit konsolen und die haben zum teil auch die games.
im publisher ungünstigsten fall isses wie bei ghostbusters, ich frag nen kumpel der regelmässig in die usa muss wegen job/ kumpel der ne z.b. ps3 besitzt und leihs mir einfach und der publisher geht an der stelle ganz leer aus und verkauft mindestens 1 exemplar weniger, pech gehabt 

edit:
und ja, mit den leuten die ich noch von der grundschule her kenne, mit denen man dann in der orientierungsstufe nes später dann snes spiele gegenseitig auslieh, teilen wir zum teil heute noch die steam accounts miteinander, hab mal ausversehen nen spiel auf dem acc von nem freund gereggt und so weiter, chaos halt


----------



## fuddles (28. Dezember 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Tja...
> 
> Vorläufig nur für die Konsolen....



Ich hoffe auf Dead Money ja im Januar.


----------



## Mufflon (3. Januar 2011)

mal ne frage hab schon überall gegoogled aber kann keine Antwort finden. Wie kann ich mich mit NPC die ich ausversehen angeschossen habe wieder vertragen . Bei Oblivion hat es ja noch mit blocken und ansprechen funktioniert


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2011)

Mufflon schrieb:


> mal ne frage hab schon überall gegoogled aber kann keine Antwort finden. Wie kann ich mich mit NPC die ich ausversehen angeschossen habe wieder vertragen . Bei Oblivion hat es ja noch mit blocken und ansprechen funktioniert


 
Alten Spielstand laden...

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2011)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Alten Spielstand laden...
> 
> Mfg


 
 Spitzenantwort - könnte von mir sein


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Januar 2011)

Also bis jetzt toi toi toi ist mir das Spiel nur 1x unabsichtlich abgestürzt. 3x musste ich es im Task Manager abschießen da ich auf den Desktop gefallen bin und nicht mehr ins Spiel kam. 

Meine Meinung dazu:
Bei Grafik und Co ist ja meines Erachtens nichts verbessert worden. Der im Haus Bug (Freeze) mit ATI Grafikkarten scheint es nicht zu geben. Habe mit meiner Asus M. P. HD5870 keine besonderen Probleme.

Story finde ich wieder spannend und packend. Habe schon ein Krampf im Oberarm vom vielen Spielen  Allerdings habe ich zur Zeit den Überblick verloren. Ich soll mich hier und da einschleimen, dort und drüben Aufgaben erledigen und den Platin Chip darf ich auch nicht vergessen. Das Spiel Karawane verstehe ich bis heute noch nicht. Schade das man den Pip Boy nicht auf einen zweiten Monitor "auslagern" kann. So hätte ich immer Karte und Aufgaben im Blick.

Waffen finde ich sehr gut. Leider gibt es nicht genug Scharfschützenkarabiner für die Reparaturen meiner "Der gute Amerikaner" Waffe. Bei den Energiewaffen blick ich nicht durch. Davon gibt es ja zich verschiedene. Genauso weiß ich gar nicht ob es für den "Der gute Amerikaner" Modifikationen gibt. Finde ich Schade. 

Begleiter sind auch wieder mit dabei. Schön finde ich das man nun mit einem Zweibeinigen (Bonne, Tily (Nachtirgendwas) und die Whisky Dame) und einem Vierbeinigen (Robo Rex) oder fliegenden Begleiter (ED-E) zusammen reisen kann. Schade das man nur maximal 2 Begleiter nutzen kann. Bonne war zwar nicht schlecht mit dem Umgang der Waffe aber seine Laune ging mir aufm Keks. Und ich mag lieber weibliche Begleiter (Whisky Dame) *fg*. ED-E mochte ich auch sehr, jedes mal spielte er doch so ein Liedchen wen er anfing zu Kämpfen. Musste ihn aber wegen der Quest mit Kings Robo Hund Rex in mein Lucky 38 Apartment schicken. 

Bugs dürfen ja auch nicht fehlen. So hängt Robohund Rex schon mal in der Luft, Texturen fehlen, erlegtes Ungeziefer fällt hinter die Texturen oder Ungeziefer bleibt lebendig IM Fels hängen, die Lichtdynamik der Pip Boy Taschenlampe beeindruckt mich nicht wirklich (hat wohl nur eine Leuchtkraft von 1m), KI rennt gegen Schilder und es dauert schon mal die ein oder andere Sekunde bis die KI auf die Idee kommt eine schleife zu laufen um das Hindernis auszuweichen, Lippen bewegen sich zu gesprochenen nicht Synchron oder gleich gar nicht/ bewegen sich aber man hört kein Wort, ...

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das die KI Sachen sagt die überhaupt nicht unten eingeblendet werden? Teilweise werden Namen genannt die Ausgesprochen und Geschrieben verschieden sind.


----------



## fuddles (6. Januar 2011)

Hört sich doch prima nach Fallout an 



> Allerdings habe ich zur Zeit den Überblick verloren. Ich soll mich hier und da einschleimen, dort und drüben Aufgaben erledigen und den Platin Chip darf ich auch nicht vergessen. Das Spiel Karawane verstehe ich bis heute noch nicht.



Ging mir genauso. Hatte Angst auch nur das kleinste Detail zu verpassen^^
Karawane gibts Anleitungen im Inet.
Hab mir aber nie die Mühe gemacht es zu verstehen.

Als Begleiter empfehle ich später den Arcade Gannon. Hat nen schönen Plasma Defender dabei.


----------



## Tobucu (6. Januar 2011)

Bei Waffen mit Namen handelt es sich meist aufgewertete Versionen. Da kann man nichts machen.
Bei Reparaturwert 90 gibt es ein schönes Talent womit man ähnliche Waffen und Rüstungen zum reparieren nehmen kann.
Karawane bleibt mir aber auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gestern für die Großkhane das Sklavenbuch von Ceasar holen müssen. Keine leichte Aufgabe wen dich die Legion absolut hasst. 

So habe ich gestern Ceasar getötet und der Spieleverlauf wurde dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt.  Ich dachte bis jetzt es kommz zur großen Schlacht gegen die Legion und wen Ceaser tot ist, ist das Spiel auch zu Ende. Dem scheint aber nicht so. 

Und wegen des guten Willens und so habe ich den Mann der mich Anfangs in der Intro angeschossen hat auch frei gelassen. Wurde aber von einen der Legionärs Hunden gekillt. Also ist Ceasar und der Mann tot. Ich dachte immer der trägt den Platin Chip bei sich. Hatte er aber nicht  Na jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt wo ich diesen Chip noch finden soll wen der Mann diesen nicht bei sich hatte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2011)

hmm benny sollte den chip schon haben... ist er inzwischen aufgetaucht?


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Als ich Benny laufen gelassen hatte habe ich den Chip von Cesar bekommen um ein Auftrag auszufüren. Also müßte Cesar oder Vertreter den Chip haben, sonst sieht es schlecht aus.

Und nur weil ein Anführer stirbt heist das nicht das kein Lakai in seine Fußstapfen tritt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wer den Platin Chip hatte. Nach dem Massaker hatte ich ihn bei mir und ich lief die ganze Zeit mit dem Platin Chip herum und merkte gar nichts. Aus Spaß an der Freude durchsuchte ich meinen Pip Boy und fand unter Sonstige den Platin Chip den ich schon seit etlichen Missionen mit mir herum trage 

Zur Zeit sammle ich schlechtes Karma Ich dachte die RNK sind die guten. Doch dann gab es einen Quest Eintrag ich soll mit dem Ja - Sager Bot nicht mehr sprechen. Und nun nachdem ich mich bei der stählernen Bruderschaft dumm und dusselig hoch gearbeitet habe sollte ich die Bruderschaft vernichten. 

War die RNK eine gute Idee?!?!?!


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Es gibt viele möglichkeiten.
Für die RNK, die Legion, für MR House, für sich selbst, oder oder ....

Wenn du den Vorsitzenden von der Bruderschaft nicht ersetzt hast und  Veronica von 188 Handelsposten kennst müßtest du die nicht auslöschen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2011)

Leider habe ich den Vorsitzenden der stählernen Bruderschaft ersetzt. Ich dachte das wäre richtig und nun liegt ihr Bunker in Schutt und Asche. Na ja Pech für die Bruderschaft 

Nachtrag:
So, nun habe ich es durch und was habe ich am Ende nicht geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz. Ich wollte die Legionäre weg spülen. Bis ich mal auf die Idee kam die Treppe hoch zu laufen zum Terminal. Dann bin ich immer alle Sektionen rauf und runter gelatscht weil ich keine Ahnung hatte wo ich nun hin soll. Weg spülen ging nicht da der Einlauf... verstopft war und ich das manuell Regeln sollte. Nur blöd das mir nichts angezeigt wurde WO ich die Verstopfung lösen soll. 

Und Steam hat mir einige Errungenschaften nicht anerkannt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

Was die "gute" Seite angeht, die bildet meiner Meinung nach Mr House. 
Die NCR (New California Republic) ist doch eigentlich seit jeher als faschistisch bekannt. 
Wird sogar in einigen der älteren Teile angedeutet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Januar 2011)

die "gute" lösung ist meiner meinung nach "wild card" und "no gods, no masters" - also die machtübernahme und ein unabhängiges new vegas.
Mr. House ist ein paranoider machtbesessener Verrückter  ...also immer noch etwas besser als caesars legion und die ncr. ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2011)

Das war bei Fallout 3 irgendwie einfacher. Da gab es nur stählerne Bruderschaft oder Enklarve. Nun in Fallout 4 New Vegas gibt es eine gute Hand voll "Familien" und möglichst in jeder sollte man sich einschleimen aber aufpassen das man nicht die andere "Familie" verärgert. (warum erinnert mich das ganze nur so sehr an den GTA "Respect is everything???)


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Januar 2011)

ich schleime nicht...die Legion hat nur leider keine Aufgaben für mich ausser mal was aus zulöschen. Das Ding ist hast du einen Posten der RNK ausgelöscht und gehst ne Weile später wieder hin, ist der wieder belegt, nur ohne Offiziere....
habe aber auch festgestellt, dass ich nur einen Begleiter brauche, da mir das sonst auf Dauer alles zu langweilig wird, auch weil ich fast alles auch selber Plätte...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2011)

Was die Begleiter betraf ging mir Bonne mit seiner miesen Laune auf den Keks. War aber ein Super Schütze. Danach kam Cass, die verballerte aber Moni als würde Sie nichts kosten. Blieb aber bis zum Ende an meiner Seite. Rex stand immer Grundsätzlich IMMER in weg. Und meistens musste ich über ihn springen. Also ging er nach kurzer Zeit zurück an den King. Und ED-E war sehr lustig mit seiner Kampfmusik. Man verstand ihn nur nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Januar 2011)

ich hab dauerhaft ED-E und Raul dabei, deren perks bringen mir am meisten. enhanced sensors hilft mir dabei, aus geschätzten 5 km entfernung alles umzunieten und full maintenance lässt die kanone dabei 75% langsamer abnutzen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> die "gute" lösung ist meiner meinung nach "wild card" und "no gods, no masters" - also die machtübernahme und ein unabhängiges new vegas.
> * Mr. House ist ein paranoider machtbesessener Verrückter * ...also immer noch etwas besser als caesars legion und die ncr. ^^




So kommt er aber nicht rüber, finde ich. 
Unter der Fallout Wiki wird er auch anders beschrieben. 

Eher als Jemand, der einfach seine Heimat sehr liebt und versucht, sie zu schützen und zu bewahren.


----------



## Tobucu (9. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> So kommt er aber nicht rüber, finde ich.
> Unter der Fallout Wiki wird er auch anders beschrieben.
> 
> Eher als Jemand, der einfach seine Heimat sehr liebt und versucht, sie zu schützen und zu bewahren.



Wer versucht ewig zuleben und über alles die Kontrolle haben will sind die besten voraussetzungen um ein machtbessenener Verrückter zusein.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Wer versucht ewig zuleben und über alles die Kontrolle haben will sind die besten voraussetzungen um ein machtbessenener Verrückter zusein.



Nicht zwangsweise. 

Ihm geht es dabei nämlich darum, seiner geliebten Heimat Vegas beim Wachsen und Gedeien zuzusehen. 

Und dass man irgendwie die Kontrolle behalten will, damit die Stadt nicht von irgendwelchen größenwahnsinnigen, blutdrünstigen Gangs übernommen wird, ist dabei doch normal. 

Er ist eben quasi der Vater des New Vegas Strips.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Januar 2011)

War Raul nicht der Handwerker Ghul aus der Radio Station? 
Habe gar nicht mitbekommen das man den Rekrutieren kann. Die Whisky Säuferin Cass schenkte einem zwar Whisky Rose aber laut Spiel wurde man davon trotzdem abhängig wen man zu viel getrunken hat. Und Effekte mäßig habe ich nichts gemerkt. 

Ich muss das Spiel eh noch mal durchspielen. So wie ich mich kenne habe ich die Hälfte aller Quests ausgelassen. Und das bescheuerte Steam hat die helfte aller Errungenschaften gar nicht erst mit gelockt. 

Was mich am ganzen Spiel sehr störte waren die Skill Voraussetzungen. In Fallout 3 konntest du mit 30 Skill Feilschen/ Sprache immer noch mit etwas Glück eine Unterhaltung gewinnen wo die Mindestvoraussetzungen 50 Skill Feilschen Sprache war. In Fallout New Vegas brauchst du zwingend die 50 Skill in Feilschen/ Sprache wen mindest 50 verlangt wurde. Das fand ich total nervig da man so ewig brauchte um mal eine Quest zu beenden.

In Fallout 3 waren die wichtigsten Skills Schusswaffen, Energie Waffen, ... und in New Vegas ist es am besten sofort einen hohen Skill in Feilschen und Sprache zu haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Was mich am ganzen Spiel sehr störte waren die Skill Voraussetzungen. In Fallout 3 konntest du mit 30 Skill Feilschen/ Sprache immer noch mit etwas Glück eine Unterhaltung gewinnen wo die Mindestvoraussetzungen 50 Skill Feilschen Sprache war. In Fallout New Vegas brauchst du zwingend die 50 Skill in Feilschen/ Sprache wen mindest 50 verlangt wurde. Das fand ich total nervig da man so ewig brauchte um mal eine Quest zu beenden.
> 
> In Fallout 3 waren die wichtigsten Skills Schusswaffen, Energie Waffen, ... und in New Vegas ist es am besten sofort einen hohen Skill in Feilschen und Sprache zu haben.



fallout new vegas ist so gesehen einfach besser ausbalanciert, weil es in fallout 3, wie du schon beschrieben hast, gar keinen sinn hatte sich auf diplomatieskills zu konzentrieren - man hatte ja auch so die chance, mit nem lächerlichen speech-wert durchzukommen. 
in nv kannst du dafür auch ohne einen einzigen schuss durchkommen (wenn mans wirklich auf die spitze treiben will); es gibt also mehr abwechslungsmöglichkeiten für wiederholtes durchspielen. 
und abgesehen davon kannst du deine skills mit den zeitschriften ja temporär um 10 (bzw 20, mit dem passenden perk) anheben, also brauchst du im prinzip maximal 80 punkte auf speech, um alle situationen lösen zu können - solang du nur immer ein "meeting people" mit dir rumträgst für notfälle. ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsweise.
> 
> Ihm geht es dabei nämlich darum, seiner geliebten Heimat Vegas beim Wachsen und Gedeien zuzusehen.
> 
> ...



wenn du mal in der H&H-werkzeufabrik warst, dann siehst du das vielleicht anders. da finden sich emails in den alten pcs, die belegen, dass mr. house so von paranoia besessen war, dass er seine ganze belegschaft umgebracht hat und außerdem seinen bruder abgrundtief hasst und ganz allgemein geistig nicht so richtig beisammen ist.

sry für doppelpost, ich habs nicht geschafft nachträglich in meinen vorherigen post noch ein zitat einzufügen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Januar 2011)

Schon wo Doktor House gesagt hat das er alles mit seinen Robotern besetzen möchte dachte ich "OK, du schon mal nicht"


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2011)

oder vielmehr: ok, her mit den robotern, die kann ich brauchen ^^
yes-man ist sowieso meine lieblingsfigur in new vegas


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe im Freeside 2 spielenden Kindern eine Euclids C -Detektor abgekauft. Was ist den das für eine Waffe und vor allem, wo bekomme ich Munition her.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ich habe im Freeside 2 spielenden Kindern eine Euclids C -Detektor abgekauft. Was ist den das für eine Waffe und vor allem, wo bekomme ich Munition her.


 
Weil ich heute ganz besonders gut drauf bin habe ich dir *einen* (nicht den Einzigen) Beitrag die *hier in diesem Thread *stehen verlinkt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...lthread-fallout-new-vegas-54.html#post2454959


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Februar 2011)

sach doch einfach die mun fällt vom himmel wenn es soweit is .... 
is total richtig, unglaublich direkt und hilft genau 0


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Weil ich heute ganz besonders gut drauf bin habe ich dir *einen* (nicht den Einzigen) Beitrag die *hier in diesem Thread *stehen verlinkt
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...lthread-fallout-new-vegas-54.html#post2454959


Ja was freue ich mich das du heute so gut drauf bist  Danke


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe Fallout New Vegas nocht niche gespielt und wollte gerne von euch wissen ob es eine Besserung oder eine Verschlechterung im vgl. zu Fallout 3 ist. Hat sich viel geändert oder ist es einfach Fallout 3 mit anderem Setting?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Februar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ich habe Fallout New Vegas nocht niche gespielt und wollte gerne von euch wissen ob es eine Besserung oder eine Verschlechterung im vgl. zu Fallout 3 ist. Hat sich viel geändert oder ist es einfach Fallout 3 mit anderem Setting?


Letzteres 
Ist alles irgendwie wie bei Fallout 3 nur mit anderer Geschichte. Was mir aufgefallen ist sind die Dialoge die nun viel mehr Schimpfwörter enthalten. "Sex" ist auch möglich. Aber erwarte nicht zu viel. Ach ja ... und man kann nun 2 Begleiter mit auf die Reise nehmen. Aber auch da gibt es Einschränkungen. 

Wenn du Fallout 3 kennst, kennst du 75% auch New Vegas


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2011)

Ist es wieder möglich Böses Karma und Gutes Karma zu haben?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Februar 2011)

Naja, so einfach würde ich das nicht sagen. 

Fallout 3 ist eine Welt in der man sehr sehr viel selbst erforschen und Entdecken kann. auch ist das gesteckte Ziel klar definiert: Finde deinen Vater.
In Fallout NW muss man weniger laufen, die Missionen führen einen von Anfang an zu mehr Orten, so dass man gar nicht mehr so viel selbst herumlaufen muss um alles zu endecken. Es gibt auch mehr Orte. 
Auch hat Fallout NW kein richtiges Ziel, sondern man schafft sich dieses im Verlauf der Misson selbst. Auch kann man sehr frei entscheiden mit welchen Gruppierungen (gib da einige) man zusammenarbeiten möchte und mit welchen nicht. 

Ich sehe es so, Fallout 3 ist trister und öder (nicht negativ gemeint), bietet eine Welt die völlig hinüber ist. Fallot NW ist lebendiger, nicht ganz so trist. Auch bietet Fallout NW kürzere Wege, mehr Action und mehr Auswahl bei den Missionen. 

Es ist eher Geschmackssache was einem besser gefällt. Mir persönlich hat Fallout NW besser gefallen da man mehr machen kann. Auch gibt es skurrilere Charkteren und einfach mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2011)

Hey das hört sich doch gut an. Ich werde es mir kaufen, danke


----------



## Tobucu (20. Februar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ist es wieder möglich Böses Karma und Gutes Karma zu haben?


Ja ist möglich.
Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Spiel.


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2011)

Moin,

seit gestern ist ja das neue DLC draußen. Da ich habe schon mit dem Hauptquest fertig bin habe ich nochmal den letzten Spielstand geladen wo ich im Lager des Legaten bin. Von hier aus kann ich leider nicht schnellreisen. Gibt es inzwischen wie bei Fallout3 die Möglichkeit danach weiter zu spielen oder muss ich mir den Endkampf sparen und erst das DLC durchspielen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Februar 2011)

Fühle mich gerade ein wenig verarscht:
- Ich stehe direkt neben eine Nachtdingsda (Halb Schlange/ Halb Wolf) und feuere mit einer 9mm Pistole direkt in den Kopf und brauche 3 - 4 Schüsse bis die Viecher tot umfallen. Wie geht den das??? Ziele ich mit VATS reicht 1 oder 2 Schüsse  Was ist den das für ein doofes Gameplay? IMMER VATS will ich auch nicht nutzen. 

-Zur Zeit stürzt das Spiel 1x am Tag ab. Wie gerade eben, das Spiel wird nur noch in einem großen schwarzen Fenster angezeigt und Windows 7 sagt mir dass das Spiel nicht mehr reagiert, gehe auf Problem lösen bis Windows mir anbietet das Spiel sofort zu Beenden. Und was sehe ich? Das Fallout New Vegas Anmeldefenster ist noch offen (schließt sich das nicht oder hat sich das Fenster nicht früher immer geschlossen wen das Spiel gestartet hat? Auf jeden Fall möchte ich es beenden und es hängt sich mit auf und warte auf das Angebot es sofort zu beenden. Dann starte ich das Spiel normal noch mal und dann läuft es durch bis ich keine Böcke mehr zum spielen habe.

Durch Steam ist das Spiel aktuell. Grafikkartentreiber ist gestern erst herunter geladen. Windows 7 SP1 und Co ist auch installiert und auf dem Stand der Dinge. Bin etwas ratlos


----------



## debalz (25. Februar 2011)

So - ich habe Dead Money bei Steam bezahlt und runtergeladen, aber wie spiele ich das Teil ?? Wenn ich auf Daten gehe erscheint keine DeadMoney.esm die ich anhaken kann, mein letzter Speicherstand ist kurz nachdem der Legat ausgeschaltet wurde und bevor der RNK Obersoldat durch dasTor kommt. Muss ich das jetzt nochmal zocken oder wie


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2011)

Hast du denn auch am richtigen Ort nach den Daten gesucht - die verstecken sich manchmal ganz hinterhältig
Ich überliste sie dann immer indem ich die Suchfunktion anwerfe und nach *.esm suchen lasse


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nun die Freude das ich nicht mehr im Spiel weiter komme da es immer an der selben Stelle abkackt. Ich sitze im Ultra Luxe in der Dampfsauna und warte auf einen Kerl  der um 16Uhr kommen soll und kurz nach 16 Uhr kackt das Spiel ab. Leider bekomme ich von Windows nur zu hören "Ein Problem ist mit diesem Programm aufgetreten. Es wird nach einer Lösung gesucht". Und die Lösung sieht so aus das ich das Spiel entweder Sofort Beende oder via Task Manager abschieße. Kommt die Grafikkarte mit der Darstellung vom Dampf nicht klar. Oder liegt es daran weil Steam hintenherum Updates gezogen hat?


----------



## debalz (25. Februar 2011)

ok - das mit der Suchfunktion werd ich mal probieren - kanns sein das es ein Problem ist wenn man New Vegas nicht bei Steam runtergeladen sondern als dvd bestellt und installiert hat?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal einen Rat geben?
Im Fenster Modus läuft NV einwandfrei. Aber sobald ich 1min im Vollbild spiele hängt sich das Spiel auf. Heute morgen lief es noch. Da hing sich das Spiel auf, ich startete es neu und es ging weiter. Seit ich aber nach dem 2 hänger wieder starten wollte hängt sich das Spiel nur noch im Vollbild auf.

Nachtrag:
Fenster Modus hängt sich nun auch auf. Alte Grafiktreiber installiert, brachte nichts. Integritätsprüfung via Steam brachte auch nichts. Jetzt suche ich die Saves vom Spiel und installiere den Mist noch mal neu. 

ED-E der Depp hängt an einem oder in einem Gebäude fest. Gehe ich auf die Suche nach ihm finde ich ihn nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich hinter einer Texture.


----------



## jupph (25. Februar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ich sitze im Ultra Luxe in der Dampfsauna und warte auf einen Kerl  der um 16Uhr kommen soll und kurz nach 16 Uhr kackt das Spiel ab.



Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Du MUSST deine Begleiter vor dem UltraLux stehen lassen. Das war das einzige was bei mir half.
Hoffe daran liegt es auch bei dir.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Februar 2011)

jupph schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Du MUSST deine Begleiter vor dem UltraLux stehen lassen. Das war das einzige was bei mir half.
> Hoffe daran liegt es auch bei dir.


 
Oh Mist ... habe es nun deinstalliert um es morgen noch mal zu installieren und um die Patchs neu zu laden. Wenn der Fehler dabei immer noch auftritt lasse ich die Begleiter draußen stehen. ED-E hängt ja eh in einem Gebäude Fest und bekomme ihn da nicht mehr weg.


----------



## debalz (26. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem DLC hab ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden - ich konnte die Dead Money.esm anhaken, dann habe ich den letzten Speicherstand geladen und befinde mich im Lager des Legaten nachdem dort alle ausgeschaltet sind. Gehe ich zum Tor kommt die Endsequenz, will ich zur neuen aufgabe des dlc schnellreisen geht das nicht .
Komme ich sonst irgendwie aus dem Camp des Legaten? Es gibt eine Tür die nur mit nem Schlüssel zu öffnen ist, den kann ich aber nicht finden...hmm
was tun??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Februar 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> Das mit dem DLC hab ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden - ich konnte die Dead Money.esm anhaken, dann habe ich den letzten Speicherstand geladen und befinde mich im Lager des Legaten nachdem dort alle ausgeschaltet sind. Gehe ich zum Tor kommt die Endsequenz, will ich zur neuen aufgabe des dlc schnellreisen geht das nicht .
> Komme ich sonst irgendwie aus dem Camp des Legaten? Es gibt eine Tür die nur mit nem Schlüssel zu öffnen ist, den kann ich aber nicht finden...hmm
> was tun??



Du bist zuweit fortgeschritten.

Das kommt doch vor dem beginn der Mision ob du noch was machen willst weil es nach beginn der Mission nicht mehr möglich ist. 
Naja und nun ist es eben so. Ergo wirst du neu Anfangen müssen.


----------



## debalz (26. Februar 2011)

Neu anfangen? is nicht dein Ernst! d.h. ich kann bei jedem DLC wieder von vorne anfangen? 
Das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, dachte der DLC gibt der Story noch eine neue Wendung aufbauend auf dem letzten Spielstand oder so ähnlich - 


> Du bist zuweit fortgeschritten.


kann ich dann wenigstens irgend einen anderen Spielstand vor dem Legatencamp laden?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja es ist mein ernst. Wie so oft gilt lesen und dann klicken. Es kamm vor beginn der Mission egal für welche Fraktion du die gemacht hast die Meldung das es dann nicht mehr geht. Da ändert auch kein DLC was dran zumindest bis es ein endlos spiel wird.

Und sofern du keinen Speicherstand hast der vor der Meldung liegt ja dann hast du Pech gehabt und du darfst noch einmal Fallout New Vegas spielen. Aber eben diesmal mit DLC.


----------



## Low (27. Februar 2011)

So hab jetzt endlich mit New Vegas angefangen. 

*Hier mein S.P.E.C.I.A.L*
Stärke: 5 
Wahrnehmung: 5
Ausdauer: 8 
Charisma: 1
Intelligenz: 9 (+1 mit Implantat)
Beweglichkeit: 5 [+1 mit dem Trait Zarter Wuchs] 
Glück: 7  [+1 mit intensives Training] 

Bin noch Stufe 1, hab erstmal einen Guide abgearbeitet um an die 4000 Korken + das Implantant zukommen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Good Boy


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2011)

Das Spiel wäre so der Mörder Zeitkiller wen nach der Hauptmission (wie bei Oblivion) alles weiter gehen würde. Mensch IHR Fallout 3 und New Vegas Publisher ... IHR wisst doch wie es in Oblivion ging! Die meisten Nebenmissionen sind nicht mal von der Hauptmission abhängig. Warum muss jedes Rollenspiel IMMER ein Ende haben?


----------



## Low (1. März 2011)

Hab bis jetzt erst wenige Stunden gespielt, bin Stufe 5 und gerade auf dem Weg nach Novac (so heißt das doch?!). So richtig "warm" wurde ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Fallout 3 fesselte mich mehr. Bei NV kommt mir alles schon so bekannt vor.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt erst wenige Stunden gespielt, bin Stufe 5 und gerade auf dem Weg nach Novac (so heißt das doch?!). So richtig "warm" wurde ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Fallout 3 fesselte mich mehr. Bei NV kommt mir alles schon so bekannt vor.


 
Vieles ist auch nicht neu


----------



## Low (2. März 2011)

Ja dem bin ich mir bewusst. Jeden Charakter kann man eine bestimme Person bei Fallout 3 zuordnen. Story ähnelt bzw. schneidet sich sehr oft, wenn nicht sogar immer. Wir suchen nicht mehr den Daddy sondern einen Typ der uns töten wollte. Klingt vielleicht belanglos doch bei mir ist es ein Spaßkiller. Wobei Fallout New Vegas immer noch seine Reize hat, ich will es auch nicht schlecht reden. Dennoch, den nächsten Fallout Teil werde ich nur kaufen/spielen wenn einige änderungen vorgenommen werden. Nicht nur Gameplay, andere Engine um eine bessere Atmosphäre zu schaffen...


----------



## ChaoZ (2. März 2011)

Mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut, hab mittlerweile 37 Spielstunden drauf und bin noch nicht durch. NV ist jedoch nur ein kleiner Übergang zu Skyrim, wovon ich nicht weniger als eine Steigerung zu Oblivion erwarte, was meiner Meinung nach das beste Rollenspiel aller Zeiten war.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

Kapierst du das eigentlich mit den Karawane spielen? Ich habe mir die Anleitung 3x im PipBoy durchgelesen, habe 5 Spielversuche gemacht und kapier es bis heute nicht. Und ich kann mich an einen 21 Spiel erinnern (ich glaube das nennt man Black Jack) und Roulette habe ich auch sehr wenig gespielt. Ich habe die 25.000 Korken oder mehr wo ich hatte viel lieber in eine Panzerbüchse und Tausende von Patronen investiert und bin los gezogen alles zu Töten was mir feindlich Eingestellt war. So kam ich sehr schnell auf meine nächsten Level. Wenn so ein Plattschuss immer mit 50 Punkten gezählt wird lohnt sich das Jagen (abgesehen von den ganzen Objekten die man entnehmen kann) richtig. Bei Fallout 3 habe ich mich nie in der Stadt herum bewegt da ich nie so richtig wusste wie ich da sonst wieder raus komme. Die Stadt wahr ja richtig verschachtelt. Da finde ich das Offene Gelände von New Vegas perfekt um auf die jagt zu gehen. 

Eigentlich habe ich mir gewünscht das gerade im Bereich der Objekte der alte Charme aus Fallout 1 und 2 wieder auf blüht. Die meisten Objekte haben im PipBoy so ein Einheitssymbol. Im Fallout 1 und 2 gab es auch sehr viel Schwarzen Humor. Fallout 3 und New Vegas finde ich dagegen überhaupt nicht mehr so Humorvoll wie aus 1 und 2 Zeiten.

Ist dir auch aufgefallen das in New Vegas sehr viel geflucht und geschimpft wird? Ich glaube mittlerweile habe ich das ganze Grundschulvulkärsprachevokabularium durch.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. März 2011)

Man kotzt mich das an, ich habe nun FNV deinstalliert, neu installiert, Patchs neu herunter geladen und installiert und das Dreckding hängt sich immer noch an exakt selber stelle auf. Ich gebs auf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. März 2011)

Ist das an irgendeiner bestimmten Stelle einer Quest? In dem Fall könntest du versuchen, per Konsolenbefehl einen Questabschnitt zu überspringen oder so.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

Ja es ist in der Quest wo ich im Ultra Luxe bin und auf dem Informanten warten muss der um 16Uhr in die Dampfsaune kommen soll. Und kurz vor 16Uhr hängt sich das Spiel auf.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. März 2011)

kannst du draussen vor der tür warten bis nach 16 uhr ? also vorm ultra de luxe ? hatte es verplant und war zu spät an der sauna, der wartet zur not nen paar minuten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. März 2011)

Soweit komme ich gar nicht  Ich sitze/ stehe in der Dampfsauna im Ultra Luxe und so schnell bin ich aus dem Ultra Luxe nicht raus da hängt sich das Spiel schon auf.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. März 2011)

ok, is natürlich blöd das man schon auf der schüssel hockt wenn die tür aufgeht ... 

ich hab keinen plan wie des funzt oder was das für auswirkungen hat, aber für konsole gibts den befehl ....
'ResetQuest'                Setzt die aktuelle Quest zurück

alternativ den  Teleport zum NewVegasMedical Center per Console 
'coc NewVegasMedicalClinicInterior'


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. März 2011)

Wenn ich in der Konsole ResetQuest (egal ob Groß oder klein geschrieben) eingebe will das Spiel den Befehlt nicht kennen  Habe nun das Spiel wieder neu installiert und patchen lassen. Und hängt immer noch. Wollte aus dem Ultra Luxe rennen aber kam nicht weit da hing sich das Spiel wieder auf.

Das einzige ist echt das mit dem Teleportieren versuchen via Konsole oder einen Uralten Save laden worauf ich aber kein Bock dazu habe.

 Ich habe es endlich geschafft 

Ich bin aus der Dampfsauna gegangen da hat sich das Spiel wieder aufgehängt, habe gewartet bis Windows endlich mal erkannt hat das man das Programm nur noch beenden kann und habe das Spiel wieder neu gestartet. Dabei habe ich es dann aus dem Ultra Luxe geschafft, habe bist 4pm draußen vor der Türe gewartet und bin wieder ins Ultra Luxe Richtung Dampfsauna. Und da saß der Informant. Ich habe mir nun die Unterhaltung angesehen und den Unruhestifter getötet und so wie es aussieht läuft das Spiel wieder. Den so weit bin ich bis jetzt noch nie gekommen. Ich werde heute Nachmittag oder heute Abend das Spiel weiter Testen. Mein Gott, mein halb neuer Gamer PC macht wieder Sinn ​


----------



## Daniel007 (26. März 2011)

Sagt mal Leute, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!  Passt auf:

Ich habe eben im Nebenquest "Wildcard: Führungswechsel" Mr. House getötet und Ja-Sager auf die Leinwand gebracht, damit ist die Aufgabe beendet.
Jetzt steht da, wenn ich Ja-Sager noch mehr helfen würde, würde die RNK meine Hilfe nicht mehr annehmen - und ich bin ABSOLUTER RNK-FAN! 

Da ich ein Save habe, werde ich die Mission nochmals spielen und Mr. House den Chip geben und damit "House gewinnt immer, Teil I" abschließen. 

Ich kann mich also nur NICHT mit der Bruderschaft verbinden, wenn ich Unabhängig (Wildcard-Quests) bin. Das heißt, dass ich in Zukunft besser die Mr. House Quests mache, richtig?

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2011)

Das Spiel sagt dir doch eigentlich immer welche Konsequenzen du dabei hast wen du was machst. Ich habe immer vor einer großen Entscheidung gespeichert und wen meine Entscheidung nicht  OK war habe ich das Save geladen und eine andere Probiert.

Für die RNK arbeiten ist aber auch nicht so der Renner wie ich erfahren musste. Aber es ist ja dein Spiel.


----------



## Daniel007 (26. März 2011)

Okay. Also ich denke, ich mache es so:

Fange jetzt mit der Nebenaufgabe der Bruderschaft an, sodass ich auch meine geliebte Powerrüstung bekomme. Danach werde ich diesen Vertrag mit der RNK aushandeln, dass die sich verbünden. Anschließend schnappe ich mir Veronica als Begleiterin zusammen mit ED-E und kicke dafür Boone, den ich im Moment habe, raus.

Edit: Irgendwie macht es für mich keinen Sinn erst für Mister House zu arbeiten und den dann aufgrund des gewünschten guten Verhältnisses zu der Bruderschaft töten zu müssen oder nicht mehr weiterzuarbeiten. Da mache ich doch lieber für Ja-Sager weiter.
Man, wenn da doch nur nicht die Sache mit der RNK wäre?! 

Ich machs jetzt so: Stählerne Bruderschafts-Nebenquest, Powerrüstung, Vertrag mit RNK, Boone raus und Veronica als Begleiterin; und dann spiele ich einfach mal die Wildcards und schaue, was ich machen kann und was nicht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2011)

Die Powerrüstung die du bekommst ist neutral! Soll heißen das es Mister House und der RNK egal ist ob du Sie trägst oder nicht. Boone sein Laune ging mir aufm Keks, den habe ich bei der ersten Gelegenheit einen Laufpass gegeben.


----------



## Daniel007 (26. März 2011)

Ja, seine Art geht mir langsam auch auf den Geist. Und Veronica hat den Vorteil, dass sie sogar eine Powerrüstung tragen kann, nach erfolgreichem Abschluss ihrer Aufgabe.

Also würde ich jetzt mit Ja-Sager weitermachen, dann hätte ich wohl keine Chance mehr der RNK meine Hilfe anzubieten.

Würde ich für Mister House weitermachen, müsste ich halt irgendwann die Bruderschaft auslöschen. Dafür hätte ich aber die RNK auf meiner Seite.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich alle Aufgaben für House erledigen würde und die ganze Zeit für seine FRaktion arbeiten würde?
Wäre das der RNK egal?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, in meinem ersten Spiel bin ich der RNK hinten rein gekrochen. Bei meinem 2. Spiel habe ich den Ja Sager zu gearbeitet aber dann kam eine Windows neu Installation dazwischen. Und das dritte mal Anfangen hatte ich überhaupt kein Bock mehr.

Die RNK ist macht geil und wenn Sie Land wollen holen Sie es sich einfach. Ist so ein bisschen wie Amerika. "Wir sind die guten", "wir kämpfen für das gute", ... aber im Hintergrund läuft da ganz was anderes weniger Positives ab. Die tun nur so Scheinheilig. 

Mister House wollte ich schon von Anfang an nicht helfen. So eine Atmosphäre wie in Matrix oder Terminator (Der Krieg mit und um Roboter/ Maschinen) will ich nicht auslösen.

Der Ja - Sager war mir bei meinem 2. Durchgang der Neutralste Weg.

Und für das "Ach wir sind einfach was besseres" habe ich die Legion gehasst  Gibt real genug Leute davon, da brauche ich solche Deppen nicht auch noch im Spiel.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2011)

Der Yes-Man ist einfach so sympatisch


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Ja, Ja-Sager ist einfach sympathischer als Mr. House, vor allem sein Name auf Englisch. 

Soo... Heute habe ich endlich meine Powerrüstung bekommen und mich mit der Stählernen Bruderschaft verbündet! Das wollte ich schon immer! 

Silver Rush überfallen war einfach große Klasse. Demnach habe ich jetzt auch Mengen an Energiewaffen.

Momentan suche ich in der Skorpion Schlucht nach dieser verschwundenen Laserpistole des Ritters Torres, die mir als Belohnung kostenlos Waffen reparieren wird,
wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Bin gespannt! 

Wie es dann auf dem Strip weitergeht, schau ich mal!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Man man man da hatte ich aber die größten Eier und habe mich nur mit einer Lederrüstung und der Panzerbüchse rein getraut und habe alle umgemurkst. 

Nachdem ich ca. 6x gestorben war hatte ich es auch mal geschafft alle zu Töten ohne selbst drauf zu gehen.  Macht mich fast schon wieder wütend das ich dieses eine Save nicht VOR der Neuinstallation gesichert habe


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Nene, warte! Die Van Graffs müsste ich ja auslöschen, damit ich die Powerrüstung bekomme.  Also bin mit ner Kampfrüstung rein und ner Flammpatronenwaffe. 
Habe erst den Sicherheitstyp vor der Tür abgeknallt, damit die anderen auf mich aufmerksam wurden und rauskamen, dann hab ich die bisschen weiter nach Freeside gelockt und 
immer wieder in Etappen umgelegt.
Der Rest im Silver Rush selbst war dann kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Bei mir sind die DRIN geblieben 

Ich musste alle auf ein mal auf engsten Raum umbringen. Und die Panzerbüchse ... ach schon alleine dafür würde ich es noch mal versuchen es wieder zu spielen ... die ist ziemlich mies auf engsten Raum. Aber Mister Sturmgewehr mit erweiterten Magazin hat das für mich gedeizelt. 

Oh und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Verstehst du das Spiel "Karawane"?


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Die sind drin geblieben? Das ist sehr schwer, das musste ich selbst erleben, als ich mal drin war! Und dann noch mit ner Panzerbüchse, nicht schlecht. 

Die Regeln für Karawane erschienen mir so undurchsichtig, dass ich es noch nie gespielt habe.  Das einzige war bisher Black Jack, aber viele Bewohner scheinen nur diesem EINEN Karawane mächtig zu sein, leider.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Ich habe es 5x gespielt, also Karawane und habe es absolut nicht verstanden. Aber irgendwie haben mich die ganzen Kasino Spiele kein Deut interessiert.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Geht mir genauso.  Die Kasinos sind einfach nur Zeitvertreib oder für Zocker, die unbedingt mehr Korken wollen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Ich bin viel lieber mit der Panzerbüchse zu den Toteskrallen (in dem Abbaugebiet vor dem Strip) gelaufen und habe mir Skill Punkte geholt. Pro Abschuss immer 50 Punkte. Sofern man den Kopf trifft. Rats fatz war ich auf Stufe 10 - 15 - 20  Und ich muss ja nicht sagen das es irre Spaß macht mit einer Panzerbüchse einfach so auf die jagt zu gehen.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Ah, du meinst Quarry Jancton oder so. 

Da war ich bisher noch nicht, weil es mir unmöglich schien solche Biester mit kleineren Waffen umzulegen. Ist es das nicht auch?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Ja die schlucken mehrere Magazine. Mit einer Handfeuerwaffe hast du da kaum Chancen. Aber ein gezielter Schuss mit der Panzerbüchse und es macht "Kling Kling" und 50 Erfahrungspunkte gehen aufs Konto. Machte irre viel Spaß.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Danke, das muss ich probieren.  VATS oder ausm Stand?

Was ich hasse sind auch diese Cazadore. Schlimm die Teile!


----------



## Tobucu (27. März 2011)

Panzerbrechende Muni ist immer Hilfreich gegen Todeskrallen. 12.7mm MP und Polizeischrotflinte mit Laufgeschosse gehen auch ganz gut.
Gegen die Mücken hilft Feuer und Hohlspitz.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Die normalen Patronen der Panzerbüchse gingen auch. Und als CoD/ ARMA/ BF2/ BFBC2 ... Zocker pfeife ich auf VATS. Ich habe heraus gefunden das ich ohne VATS viel besser zielen und treffe als im VATS. Der VATS war in Fallout 3 besser da man eigentlich IMMER getroffen hat. Bei Fallout NW schisst man gerade mit Maschinengewehre in VATS extrem viel daneben. Selbst ein Todsicherer Schuss versaut man ab und zu mit VATS.

Cazadore ... waren das die Riesen Skorpione?


----------



## Tobucu (27. März 2011)

> Cazadore ... waren das die Riesen Skorpione?


Nein, das sind die Mücken mit Orangen Flügeln.
Mir persöhnlich liegt das Präzisionsgewehr mit Mods lieber. Die Panzerbüchse ist mir zu schwer, zu langsam und zu laut.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Ja, ich finde auch, dass der VATS-Modus in Fallout 3 um einiges besser war. In New Vegas kommt es vor, dass er sogar manchmal erst nach einer Minute Zeitlupe anfängt zu schießen. 

Cazadore sind diese mutierten fliegenden Insekten mit den 2 orangenen Flügeln. Gibts so gut wie nur in Schwärmen und absolut schlimm zu bekämpfen weil sie sehr schnell sind und nach den Todeskrallen
die härtesten Gegner im Spiel, je nachdem welcher Art man begegnet. 

Mit den RAD-Riesenskorpionen sprichst du aber auch harte Kerle an. Wobei ich die heute in der Skorpion-Schlucht mit meinen 2 Begleitern und der Plasmapistole schnell besiegt hatte. Da gehts dann bald auch weiter.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Nein, das sind die Mücken mit Orangen Flügeln.
> Mir persöhnlich liegt das Präzisionsgewehr mit Mods lieber. Die Panzerbüchse ist mir zu schwer, zu langsam und zu laut.


 
Werde die Modifikationen mal ausprobieren, danke.


----------



## Tobucu (27. März 2011)

Schalldämpfer sind schon Cool, im Schleichmodus einfach alles Wegsnipern. Im VATS Mudos kriegt man mit dem Präzisionsgewehr auch 2-3 Schuß hin. 
Sonst die 12.7 mm Waffen mit Schalldämpfer sind auch gut.


----------



## Daniel007 (27. März 2011)

Ich bin schon eher der Draufgegänger. Sniper ist nicht so mein Ding, aber ne 22er schallgedämpfte Maschinenpistole ist auch dabei drin.


----------



## Tobucu (27. März 2011)

Kommt auch etwas auf die Talente an.
Flintenchirug und Cowboy sind nicht schlecht. Wechsel im Nahbereich auch zwischen Schrotflinte und Jagdrevolver.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2011)

Ich bin da mehr wie Rambo, Scharfschützengewehr (Panzerbüchse) und Maschinengewehr (Sturmgewehr) und ein paar Tausend Patronen 

Ich verwechsle Cazadore immer mit den ganz normalen Bläh Fliegen wie Sie auf den Friedhöfen zu finden sind. Cazadore waren doch auf dem Berg in der Nähe von der Vault mit dem mutierten Grüngewächs. Und 1x an der Bucht wo man den Bomber für die Rumser heben soll. Das war ein ewiges Geduldsspiel die mit der Panzerbüchse anzuvisieren und auch noch zu treffen. Gab aber meistens auch 50 Punkte auf dem Erfahrungskonto. Und auf dem Weg zum Bomber gab es noch die Fischmenschen, der Name im Spiel ist mir entfallen. Aber mit einer guten Skill in schleichen und dann noch den großen Fischkopf war das leicht selbst die auf der Insel zu treffen. 

Ich glaube ich werde es doch noch mal installieren und das 3. mal Anfangen


----------



## Tobucu (28. März 2011)

Wenn du Hart genug bist Versuch mal am Anfang dir eine Flammenwaffe zu organisieren (in Primm bei einem Bandit im Hotel,reparieren nicht vergessen), dazu noch Ede und dann eine Abkürzung zum Strip zunehmen.
Den Weg Nordwestlich von Goodsprings nehmen Richtung Kahne. Wenn man Vorschichtig ist und die Mücken abfackelt geht das schon, nur Todeskrallen sollte man tunlichst vermeiden.


----------



## Daniel007 (28. März 2011)

Fischmenschen sind die "Lakelurks". Ja, als ich zum ersten mal durch so einen Kerl getötet wurde, dachte ich die wären unschlagbar, aber man kann sich gerne an sie heranschleichen und dann gnadenlos draufhauen.
Sonst eben Sniper mit Boone.

Ja, GameServer, installier ruhig nochmal. Ist einfach ein geniales, für mich das beste, Spiel. 

Apropos Boone: Ich denke, dass ich ihn zurückholen werde, auch wenn er meist schlecht gelaunt ist. Veronica bringt einfach nicht das, was sie verspricht. Vorallem hilft gegen Todeskrallen auch ihr komischer Nahkampf-Handschuh nichts. Und ob ich ihre Aufgabe noch machen kann, durch die sie später eine Powerrüstung tragen könnte, ist auch fraglich, da ich Parladin Hardin schon zum Ältesten gemacht habe.
Boone und ED-E sind eine sehr gute Kombo und Boone ein genialer Scharfschütze! 

Will auch endlich mal das MG!  Aber das liegt ja anscheinend leider bei den Todeskrallen... Naja, müssen wir eben mal einen Angriff wagen.


----------



## Tobucu (28. März 2011)

Komisch bei mir kann Veronica von Anfang an Powerrüstung tragen (liegen ja genug in der Gegend rum) und mit einem vernüftigen Handschuh nachgerüstet rockt die Dame auch.


----------



## Daniel007 (28. März 2011)

Man, das hätte ich direkt mal ausprobieren sollen, ich muss der ja nur die Rüstung geben.  Dann kann sie das sicherlich auch.

Gegen die Todeskrallen gabs heute keine Chance. Eine ist gestorben, der Rest nicht. Mit Panzerbüchse ist doch die Polizeibüchse gemeint oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2011)

Nein die heißt im Spiel richtig "Panzerbüchse". 

Moment ich habe da mal schon was vorbereitet 

http://ug4.kw.cx/ug/0761/9608/139122387_full,r,470x470.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel007 (28. März 2011)

Geil, ist die geil! 

Dass man damit die Todeskrallen bändigen kann, ist kein Wunder. Werde mich morgen mal auf die Suche begeben.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. März 2011)

Ähnelt real der M82 Scharfschützengewehr, ist auch die gleiche Waffe wie im Intro. Gibt es nach einer kleinen weile bei den Waffenschieber vor dem Strip und kostete mich ... glaube 8000 Kronkorken.


----------



## Daniel007 (29. März 2011)

Oh, die muss ich erstmal zusammenkriegen. Naja, entweder auf Missionserfolge warten oder Kasino. 

Aber geil, denn die Waffe aus dme Teaser ist einfach mega!


----------



## Tobucu (31. März 2011)

Ich vermute mal die Verfügbarkeit der Waffen hängt vom Skill und dem Level ab.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. April 2011)

nope, davon ob du nach dem erlangen des zu begehrenden items deiner wahl irgendwie lebend wegkommst, wenn nicht wars entweder der falsche weg oder du bist zu schwach, aber verfügbar ist sie trotzdem schon


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nope, davon ob du nach dem erlangen des zu begehrenden items deiner wahl irgendwie lebend wegkommst, wenn nicht wars entweder der falsche weg oder du bist zu schwach, aber verfügbar ist sie trotzdem schon


 
Noch mal bitte?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. April 2011)

naja, es gibt da z.b. nen tal, da liegt ne enclave power armor, die beste rüssi im spiel 
problem, das tal ist voll von deathclaws, also kannst du entweder mit enorm viel feuerkraft anrücken (mininukes 4tw), alle deatchclaws killen und hast ne eue rüstung.
du kannst auch reinschleichen, mit stealthboy und hohem stealth etc.... wenn du gut genug bist darin und bekommst ne neue rüstung.

alle anderen wege führen in diesem fall warscheinlich zum tode weil du zu schwach warst (equiptechnisch) und den falschen weg gewählt hast (inv voll mit stealthboys aber rambo spielen wollen und mit messer zu ner deathclaw clanparty laufen) ändert aber nix daran, das du in der sekunde wo du das spiel startest direkt zum tal volller deathclaws laufen könntest und dort die enclave power armor bestaunen darfst (aus sicherer entfernung)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Jetzt verstehe ich, ich dachte du beziehst dich auf die Panzerbüchse 

Aber für die Powerrüstung brauch man doch erst die Ausbildung dazu ... wie es in Fallout 3 auch schon so war.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. April 2011)

joa, aber wie alle waffen etc... ist sie auch ohne das du die ausbildung hast direkt von anfang an erhältlich und liegt an der stelle rum 
ich hätte mir jetzt auch als beispiel die tesla kanone an der absturzstelle wählen können, da gabs aber keine tödlichen deathclaws sondern nur son paar verweichlichte roboter 
trotzdem liegt das teil da rum, für lvl1 chars ist die munifrage is dann aber was anderes


----------



## Daniel007 (3. April 2011)

Sorry, aber ich glaube doch, dass es auf das Level ankommt, welche Waffen man KAUFEN kann.

Sowohl beim Waffenschieber als auch bei Mick and Ralphs kann ich die besten Waffen nicht kaufen. Die Panzerbüchse steht zwar beim Waffenschieber rum, wird mir aber nicht angeboten.

Ist das richtig?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube doch, dass es auf das Level ankommt, welche Waffen man KAUFEN kann.
> 
> Sowohl beim Waffenschieber als auch bei Mick and Ralphs kann ich die besten Waffen nicht kaufen. Die Panzerbüchse steht zwar beim Waffenschieber rum, wird mir aber nicht angeboten.
> 
> Ist das richtig?


Die Waffe steht sogar noch herum wen du dort eine Panzerbüchse kaufen kannst Die Waffen im Regal dienen nur zur Optik.


----------



## Daniel007 (3. April 2011)

Hmm.. Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich die nötige Stärke noch nicht habe?


----------



## Daniel007 (3. April 2011)

Hör grad nochma den Soundtrack von Fallout 3.

Achja... ist es nicht schwer zu sagen, welches Spiel besser ist

FALLOUT 3!!!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Na ja in Fallout 3 regiert die macht der Waffe und der Kugel. Vieles muss man mit Waffen lösen. Bei der Sprach Skill brauchst du NICHT exakt den genauen oder mehr Skill sondern kannst auch mit weniger Skill Glück haben. Bei New Vegas kannst du fast alles mit Sprache/ Feilschen Skill lösen. Dabei brauchst zu exakt den genauen oder mehr angegebenen Skill für Sprache und oder Feilschen. Hast du weniger und sei es nur 1 Punkt weniger haste die A... Karte gezogen.


----------



## Daniel007 (10. April 2011)

Ein Traum fürs nächste Fallout wäre "Mad World" von Gary Jules und Michael Andrews als Theme. Dazu im Teaser paar actionreiche Szenen, ausgebrannte Häuser, eine zerstörte Welt... Genial! 
Könnte ich mir super vorstellen!


----------



## fuddles (10. April 2011)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Ein Traum fürs nächste Fallout wäre "Mad World" von Gary Jules und Michael Andrews als Theme. Dazu im Teaser paar actionreiche Szenen, ausgebrannte Häuser, eine zerstörte Welt... Genial!
> Könnte ich mir super vorstellen!


 
Kannst doch deinen eigenen Radiosender erstellen 
Gibt auch schon viele die nachinstallieren kannst.


----------



## Daniel007 (11. April 2011)

Cool, wusste gar nicht, dass das geht.

Wie kann ich denn meinen eigenen genau erstellen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2011)

Ein Traum wäre ein Spiel das sich nicht 1x am Tag auf hängt und nicht nach der Installation negativ auffällt da der Launcher immer abstürzt. Aber nichts ist schöner als 1h durchs Ödland zu wandern ohne zu Speichern und dann sieht man den Windows Dialog "Dieses Programm reagiert nicht mehr ..."


----------



## Daniel007 (12. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ein Traum wäre ein Spiel das sich nicht 1x am Tag auf hängt und nicht nach der Installation negativ auffällt da der Launcher immer abstürzt. Aber nichts ist schöner als 1h durchs Ödland zu wandern ohne zu Speichern und dann sieht man den Windows Dialog "Dieses Programm reagiert nicht mehr ..."


 
Klar, das ist schrecklich.  Wobei ich, meinerseits, diese Probleme noch nie hatte.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. April 2011)

Daniel007 schrieb:


> Klar, das ist schrecklich.  Wobei ich, meinerseits, diese Probleme noch nie hatte.


 
Das Launcher Problem hatte ich erst nach der dritten/ vierten Neuinstallation als ich nun das dritte mal angefangen habe zu spielen. Aber abgesehen von den 3x - 4x kam der Fehler auch nie wieder. Und dass das Spiel öfters mal einen Hänger hat wird mittlerweile fast schon von jedem Spiel erwartet  Dafür hatte ich mit CoD BO kaum Probleme. 

*Nerv* stehe nun vor der total verstrahlten Vault 3 und habe absolut keinen Bock schon wieder alle Gänge zu säubern und wieder Stundenlang mit Suchen und Finden zu beschäftigen.


----------



## debalz (12. April 2011)

Habe versucht DEadMoney zu zocken, aber ich bin nur am herumirren in immergleichen giftwolkigen rötlichen Gassen ohne Orientierungsmöglichkeit, macht echt kein Spaß - bis jetzt kommt kein Fallout-Feeling auf..


----------



## Godaishu (12. April 2011)

Dead Money habe ich durchgespielt und muss sagen es ist sehr seltsam. Mit Fallout New Vegas hat das wenig zu tun, aber es hat dennoch einen kleinen Reiz, zumindest bietet es eine gruselige Atmospähre welche man von New Vegas eben nicht kennt.  Enttäuscht war ich nur von der am Ende doch sehr komischen Story. Es bietet nicht viel neues und die angepriesenen neuen Gegner und Waffen sind eigentlich nicht so wirklich neu es kommt einem alles so bekannt vor. Die neuen Begleiter mit denen man angeblich so toll zusammenarbeiten soll hat man eigentlich nur kurz dabei und macht dann alleine weiter, das war auch etwas enttäuschend. Alles in allem lohnt es sich kaum es zu spielen, es sei denn man ist scharf auf die neuen Waffen oder man ist eben ein Fallout-Geek 

G


----------



## Daniel007 (12. April 2011)

So, eigenes Radio habe ich.  Danke für den Tipp.  Mit Eminem oder Linkin Park kommt etwas Abwechslung ins Spiel.

Jetzt wünsche ich mir nur noch das Ödland befallen von Schnee!  Wär was, oder?


----------



## JawMekEf (12. April 2011)

Soo hab einige Zeit aufn PC NV gezockt, und habs mir jetzt Uncut für PS3 ausgeliehen, man schon wieder alles neu machen 
Wie groß ist eigentlich der Umfang von NewVegas?
Entspricht der Umfang ungefähr, Fallout 3?
Also bei FO3 auf PS3 hab ich alle Quests + Broken Steel + Point Lookout und alle Unikate (Waffen,Rüstungen,Objekte) 
Würde mich freuen, wenn NewVegas ungefähr FO3 vom Umfang her entspricht!


----------



## Godaishu (14. April 2011)

Also mit Dead Money inklusive aller Mission (bzw fast alle) und dem ausprobieren von ein paar Mods habe ich 91 Stunden auf der Uhr. F3 kam mir zwar länger vor, aber das muss ja nichts heissen.

Da noch einige Addons kommen, erhöht sich die Spielzeit ja nochmal um einige Stunden ...

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


G


----------



## JawMekEf (15. April 2011)

Godaishu schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit Dead Money inklusive aller Mission (bzw fast alle) und dem ausprobieren von ein paar Mods habe ich 91 Stunden auf der Uhr. F3 kam mir zwar länger vor, aber das muss ja nichts heissen.
> 
> Da noch einige Addons kommen, erhöht sich die Spielzeit ja nochmal um einige Stunden ...
> 
> ...



Jop danke 
Fallout 3 ist ein kleines bisschen länger, aber das heisst wirklich nichts.


----------



## Daniel007 (15. April 2011)

Fallout 3 ist allgemein aber auch besser.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. April 2011)

aber nur weil man da nem 30m kampfrobotter der mit miniatombomben um sich wirft und die kommunisten verflucht hinterherrennen kann, absolut epic, ich glaub ich musste das 5 mal spielen bevor ich da mit lachen aufhören konnte 
sowas hab ich bei new vegas trotz allem vermisst, egal auch nen geiles spiel


----------



## Daniel007 (15. April 2011)

Ja, aber auch die Atmosphäre war in Fallout 3 einfach genial! Diese Ruinen, diese verlassenen, zerbombten Städte... Grau und kalt..


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. April 2011)

Mehr Beng Beng, weniger bla bla


----------



## Daniel007 (16. April 2011)

Jap, war besser so. 

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Entwickler bei Fallout 4 auch eher wieder dem "3er-Trip" folgen werden.


----------



## Godaishu (16. April 2011)

New Vegas hatte auch nette Missionen. Allein die Quest mit den Kanibalen im Casino war das Spiel wert  Mir gefällt das man sehr viele Lösungsansätze zu jeder Mission hat, passend zu seinen Skills. Bei F3 konnte man manche Missionen kaum ohne bestimmte Skills abschließen.

Die Atmossphäre in New Vegas ist eben belebter, man fühlt sich nie allein und verlassen in der zerstörten Welt, das nimmt der Endzeitatmossphäre ein wenig an tiefe. Dank 2 Begleitern ist NV auch etwas leichter.

Für ein F4 wünsche ich mir genausoviel Innovation wie bei 3 und eine bessere Grafik. Schön wäre auch eine Vertonung der Spielfigur und noch etwas mehr Bewegung im Ödland.


G


----------



## Daniel007 (17. April 2011)

Ja, in den Vorschlägen für Fallout 4 stimme ich dir zu. 

Was ich immer wieder betone: Machts wieder kalt, grau, einsam, zerstört! Aber machts besser!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. April 2011)

Das hat man bei CoD BO auch gesagt und das war ein totaler reinfall


----------



## Godaishu (17. April 2011)

Das kann man aber nicht vergleichen. IMO hat BO nichts besser gemacht, mit kleiner Ausnahme der Grafik vlt.. Vorallem war es das 3. Spiel mit dem gleichen Prinzip.

Man kann verstehen, dass die Entwickler sich scheuen sofort komplett neue Ideen in den Nachfolger eines sehr erfolgreichen Spiels zu integrieren. Wenn ein Spiel so erfolgreich war und der Nachfolger -mit nur wenig Änderungen- ebenfalls, warum sollte man dann großartig etwas ändern? Aber das geht auch nur so lange gut. Irgendwann ist das auch überholt und die Spieler gesättigt. 

Speziell Fallout lebte von seiner innovativen Art und der detailreichen Welt. New Vegas war für mich nichts anderes als ein großes DLC, gut aber eben nichts neues.

Bethesda wird sich hoffentlich nicht von Activision inspirieren lassen und wie vorher auch mit neuen Ideen und einzigartiger Spielewelt punkten.


G


----------



## Asdener (21. April 2011)

HAb New Vegas leider (vl. kauf ichs mir doch noch) noch nicht gezockt aber F3 hat mich einfach beindruckt und hoffe auch das f4 ähnlich wie F3 wird nur halt mit besserer Grafik sonst gibts ja sowiso Texturepacks ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. April 2011)

Asdener schrieb:


> HAb New Vegas leider (vl. kauf ichs mir doch noch) noch nicht gezockt aber F3 hat mich einfach beindruckt und hoffe auch das f4 ähnlich wie F3 wird nur halt mit besserer Grafik sonst gibts ja sowiso Texturepacks ^^


 
An der Grafik wurde gar nichts gemacht. Im groben gesehen ist es wie ein Fallout 3 Erweiterungspack mit ein paar Neuerungen wie z.B. das auf gut Glück bei Sprache/ Feilschen/ ... nichts mehr geht. Du brauchst genau oder mehr Skill Punkte die Angegeben sind.


----------



## Finkster (27. April 2011)

Hallo Leute, hab mir jetzt auch endlich New Vegas zugelegt und such ein komplettes Texture package. Es gibt ja wirklich hunderte von mod's, aber das wäre ne Menge arbeit die alle zu installieren. Ausserdem ist mein englisch nicht sehr gut und ich finde mich auf den Seiten wo es diese Mods gibt nur sehr schlecht zurecht.
Also gibt es da nicht einfach ne Mod wo alles etwas aufhübschen tut?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für eure Antworten 

Gruß Fink

P.s.: Falls jemand noch weiss wo ich nen Uncut-patch herbekomme wäre ich euch sehr verbunden


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten was ich da gerade für ein 256,9MB Paket herunterladen muss?


----------



## God-Among-Insects (7. Mai 2011)

servus zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem mit den Terminals und zwar wird der Bildschirm zu groß angezeigt so dass ichs nicht mehr ausschalten kann  neuinstallation des spiels hats auch nicht geändert.

kann man die Terminals anders ausschalten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Mai 2011)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit den Terminals und zwar wird der Bildschirm zu groß angezeigt so dass ichs nicht mehr ausschalten kann  neuinstallation des spiels hats auch nicht geändert.
> 
> ...


 Bei Dialogen beendet X den Vorgang, ich weiß nicht ob es bei den Terminals auch geht mit X. Würde es ja gerne Testen wenn das Spiel mal stabil laufen würde


----------



## God-Among-Insects (7. Mai 2011)

hab das Problem gelöst.erstmal Fallout deinstallieren dann Fallout ini löschen und wieder neuinstallieren  dann ist wieder alles wie vorher

danke trozdem


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal einer das hier erklären? Siehe Bild

Gestern lief das Spiel noch recht gut dann auf einmal lief es sehr zähflüssig und habe das spielen aufgehört und heute schaue ich nach den Einstellungen und F - NV erkennt eine völlig andere Grafikkarte


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

Nein, habe ich auch keine Erklärung für - noch nie gesehen - sowas
Aber du kannst es wieder zurücksetzen - oder??


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die Grafikeinstellungen meinst, ja die kann ich ohne Probleme zurücksetzen. Die 7900 GS bleibt. Wen es wenigstens eine 7950GTX wäre  Ich habe aber gestern mal gespielt mit Hohen Details und es lief für eine vermeintliche 7900GS recht flüssig


----------



## jensi251 (10. Mai 2011)

Habe NV nun durch.
Fand es ganz in Ordnung, und ihr?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Mai 2011)

Könnte nach der Hauptquest ruhig weiter laufen und irgendwie fand ich den Oberlegionär Lachhaft.


----------



## herethic (26. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt im Mojave Outbackposten der RNK werde aber ausser irgendeinem Grund von Cess und den beiden Rangern angegriffen. 
Hab nur das Why do Rangers' Ghost & Jackson turn hostile? - Fallout: New Vegas Message Board for Xbox 360 - GameFAQs zu dem Problem gefunden, hab alles befolgt hat aber nichts geholfen.
Was soll ich machen?

MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Juli 2011)

Ein alten Save laden und neu machen


----------



## herethic (27. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch schon, hab mehrmal geladen bevor ich zum ersten mal da angekommen bin, aber es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist Ätzend. Wie sieht den dein Ruf bei den Leuten aus???


----------



## herethic (27. Juli 2011)

Alles ganz normal, nur Cass und die beiden Ranger sind feindlich der rest nicht. Hab einen Neutralen Ruf in der Siedlung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Juli 2011)

Cass sollte eigentlich eine zukünftige Begleiterin sein, da ist wohl etwas mächtig schief gelaufen  Versuche doch mal woanders für die RNK zu arbeiten um bei denen im Ruf zu steigen.


----------



## jupph (27. Juli 2011)

Hast du manchmal aus Versehen eine "ungünstige" Rüstung angezogen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt ja ... mit einer Legions Rüstung sollte man nicht zur RNK laufen


----------



## herethic (30. Juli 2011)

Nein, hab bin mit einer RNK-Rüstung dahingelaufen (Helm auch von der RNK), wenn ich eine von der Legion hätte hätten mich wohl alle angegriffen(wenn ich mit Lederrüstung reingehe greifen mich auch alle an).
Hat das vielleicht etwas mit dieser Rotenkarawanen-Sache zu tun, immerhin sind die drei mehr oder weniger dring verwickelt. Habe den Typen in Goodsprings geholfen und die Stadt gegen die Pulverbanditen verteidigt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Juli 2011)

Was sagt den die Map zu dem Ort? Also die Gesinnung.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

herethic schrieb:


> Hat das vielleicht etwas mit dieser Rotenkarawanen-Sache zu tun, immerhin sind die drei mehr oder weniger dring verwickelt.


 
Was für eine Sache?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

RNK ist RNK, die rote Karawane ist so viel ich noch weiß nur der "Hauptsitz" der reisenden Händler und hat so mit der RNK nicht viel zu tun. Abgesehen von Cass die ja als reisende Händlerin unterwegs war.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber sofern ich mich noch erinnern kann, hassen einen die auch, sobald einen die RNK hasst, kann auch sein das ich mich täusche, is schon länger her das ich diese Variante gespielt habe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Die Kaminrote Karawane ist sagen wir es mal so mit der RNK "Befreundet". Die Kaminrote Karawane Chefin Alice McLafferty redet aber nicht gut über die RNK. Allerdings habe ich mal aus versehen den Verkäufer dort erschossen und das hat die RNK wenig gejuckt  Kann aber auch sein das ich bei der RNK ziemlich gut da stand mit der Gesinnung "Vergöttert".


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2011)

Karminrote Karawane klingt so bescheuert ^^ Crimson Caravan heißt das 
Man kann ja für Allice McLafferty von der Caravan arbeiten, die ja Cass' Karawane auf dem Gewissen hat, vielleicht liegts daran? Wobei man das ja erst In Cass' Begleiterquest herausfindet, also dürfte sie es nicht von sich aus wissen. Ich vermute es ist einfach nur ein hässlicher Bug. Wenn man die Konsolenbefehle kennt könnte man versuchen das von Hand wieder hinzubiegen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Dann nenne uns doch mal die Befehle ... vielleicht so ein "Like" Cheat


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

Ach Cheats gibts für das Game genug, brauchst nur mal Google fragen.
Nicht das ich das jemals gebraucht hätte... *hust*


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Dann nenne uns doch mal die Befehle ... vielleicht so ein "Like" Cheat


 
Das sollte nicht heißen dass ich die passenden Zeilen kenne 
Im Fallout-Wiki gibts einen Artikel, ich bin aber nicht sicher ob da was passendes dabei ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

Sollte je eigentlich Player Faction and Reputation sein, die Codes stehen da ja.
Du könntest natürlich auch einfach neu anfangen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Cheats  ICH doch nicht  Den ein oder anderen Dollar kann man aber immer gebrauchen für den Anfang.


----------



## arough (8. August 2011)

hey leute...
wie zum henker starte ich denn das neuste addon?
man soll sich beim mojave drive-in hinstellen und um 0 uhr die antenne begutachten.
aber bei mir ist da keine antenne! 
hat iwer nen tipp? 

mfg
arough


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Also ich find das Teil ja dann doch recht auffällig.


----------



## arough (8. August 2011)

dem ist wohl so 
aber bei mir is da nix  
naja mal schaun vllt addon raus nehmen und wieder rein tun -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Es gibt ja zwei Drive-Ins, nicht das du am falschen bist.
Im Pipdingens wird dir ja auch die dazu passende Aufgabe angezeigt, wenn die aktiviert ist, erscheint der Pfeil ja auf der Karte.


----------



## arough (8. August 2011)

ja das nämlich auch nich 
das addon ist wohl gar nicht getriggert -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

FNV braucht doch Steam oder?
Lass Steam halt mal einfach die Daten überprüfen. Ich hatte mit dem DLC zuerst auch einige Probleme bis es richtig funktioniert hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2011)

Ich musste auch erst das Spiel oder sogar Steam komplett neu Starten... oder doch gleich den ganzen PC? ^^
Jedenfalls kam bei mir auch erstmal nicht die Trigger-Nachricht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. September 2011)

Auch wenn hier ja ewig nichts mehr loswahr, hätte ich da eine Frage...

Wie kann man eigentlich die DLCs aktivieren?
Ich hatte die gekauft und runtergeladen, aber sie Tauchen weder in den .esm Dateien auf, noch ingame selber.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2011)

Wohin genau hat er sie gespeichert - möglicherweise in den "dowloaded files"??

Such doch einfach mal deine ganze Kiste nach *.bsa* ab
Möglicherweise stecken sie auch in den lokalen Einstellungen von Windows


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. September 2011)

Naja, als ich die gekauft hatte, hat Steam dann erstmal ein ca 300MB Update gezogen.
Unter Steam/SteamApps/common/Fallout nv/data finde ich zumindest die OldWorldBlues - sounds.bsa und die Dead Money - sounds.bsa
Auch noch eine textures.bsa, eine textures2.bsa

Im Steamapps-Ordner sind auch noch eine Fallout New Vegas dlc1.ncf

Bei den eigenen Dateien liegen nur die Savegames.


Aber eigentlich müsste ich die ja noch irgendwie aktivieren, richtig?

Edit: nach dem 3. Start zieht er jetzt plötzlich 1GB Update, das dürfte es dann sein.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich bin auch mal bei dem Game angekommen.
Weiß jemand wo man das Texture Pack als torrent Download findet? 1GB Files unmanaged runter laden ist bei meiner I-Net Verbindung nicht so eine gute Idee.


----------



## Shantyboost (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ne kurze Frage, kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo man die Karavanen Spielkarten kaufen kann ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Februar 2012)

Den ersten Satz Karten bekommt man Geschenkt wenn man den einen Flüchtling hilft in dem Dorf wo man zuerst Aufwacht. Danach kann dir jeder Händler mehr Karten verkaufen.


----------



## Shantyboost (7. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich im Reallife. Kann man die Karten iwo kaufen ? In der Collectorsedition waren die ja dabei aber wäre cool wenn man die kaufen kann.


----------



## bleedingme (21. März 2012)

Frage in die Runde:
Wenn ich für die Aufgabe "Mein lieber ED-E" über Arcade Cannon gehen will, benötige ich dann für die entsprechenden Gesprächsoptionen einen Mindestwert z.B. für Sprache?


----------



## jensi251 (29. März 2014)

Tag, habe momentan Probleme mit F:NV.
Bisher wurde ich von Problemen verschont, jetzt habe ich aber ein wie ich finde kurioses Problem. Bin derzeit in der großen Leere und bisher ging da alles ganz normal. Habe da die Erweiterungen abgeholt und dann im Becken etc. aktiviert, danach bin ich raus um die Quest fortzuführen, aber jetzt geht weder die linke noch die rechte Maustaste. Im Pip boy Menü gehen diese jedoch und ebenfalls im Dialog.
Kann daher jetzt keine Waffe rausholen und somit auch nicht mehr wirklich spielen. Neustarten habe ich schon einige male gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg. Hab auch beim suchen nichts von diesem Problem entdeckt.
Wäre gut wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. März 2014)

Hatte ich auch, nur kann ich mich nicht mehr entsinnen was ich gemacht habe.  

Hast du eine Logitech Maus? Mir hat damals glaube ich geholfen den Treiber zu deinstallieren, neu installieren, und ein Häkchen gesetzt bei "... Windows Einstellungen übernehmen ..." mal nach schauen. "Einstellungen aus Betriebssystem", so heißt die Option.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2014)

Ich halte das für einen Bug des Spiels selbst, schließlich kann man ja bei den Hirnen in ihren Schwebetanks keine Waffen ziehen - und jetzt kannst du sie nirgends mehr ziehen. Joa... bist du schon ein paar mal in den think tank rein und wieder raus? Vielleicht wird die Waffensperre dann wieder wie vorgesehen deaktiviert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. März 2014)

Bei Farcry 3 hat es geholfen ein altes Save zu laden, wo noch alles funktionierte. Musste dann alle Szenarien noch mal durchspielen, und am Ende ging wieder alles.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Bei Fallout gibt es eigentlich für alles Konsolenbefehle. Einfach mal nach "No Weapon Fallout Console" o.Ä googlen.


----------



## jensi251 (30. März 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, hab nicht damit gerechnet das so viele hier reinschauen.
Problem ist jetzt dank der Antworten gelöst.

Maus ist eine G15, wobei ich da gestern schon eine andere ausprobiert habe. Hat allerdings nichts gebracht.
Das mit einem älteren Save kam für mich nicht infrage, da dies ewig zurückliegt.
Recht hatte *M4xw0lf*. Nach einigen malen Think Tank betreten und wieder verlassen ging es dann endlich.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Antworten!


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. März 2014)

Sehr gut, dann viel Spaß damit


----------

